# The Drawing Thread



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Post some of your drawings, paintings, pastels, graphic art, sculptures and other arty things! Post,post post!
​I'll start


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I like that v much.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you  Do you draw aswell?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha Dave! Lovely work Kay.
I love the bubble and I'm in it! Thank youu


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

hey, you got a rid of the original post, I thought it was pretty cool?










Only sketch I've done recently, I'll probably end up colouring it.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't mean to! I just meant to change the quality lol
Did you do that sketch with paint or some computer program?It's really good


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

oh right, yeah its done in photoshop - digital sketch. 

Post more stuff dudess, your good.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Looks cool


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Awesome rdrr


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

*thinks....* nah can't be bothered.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't know you draw,Andrew! Pretty cool man 
And Zappa yes, yes you can be bothered!


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm unable to draw realistically. I am able to draw cartoon-ish characters however. For example, here's a drawing (2 actually in one picture) of the Toon version of myself, and a girl I used to like. I'm still learning, so please don't be mean... or use our names on the forum, I would ask our privacy be respected.

http://fav.me/d3jyuxt


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/morning-sketchs-121785/


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

I made a tumblr for my doodles and such 

http://poppoppolis.tumblr.com/


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice drifter, kind of an anime style you have 
You have crazy skills Zappa! I love the shading.
@imaginarymonsters, were you inspired by Lady Gaga for one of them? I love it!


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you.  Funny how a lot of girls I know like my art style. Also odd how the girl in that picture is actually popular among some guys... oh well. 

I also draw other things, like I'm practicing on a more realistic sort of style. Here's one example I have.

http://fav.me/d3kzfuz

As a small tribute to one of my favorite fictional villains. I'm also tempted to draw him in that adorable anime-type style I showed above, for fun. I thought it might be sort of funny if I really did it. Because to draw the real Unicron in full detail would be murder for me. Even then, this is just a small sketch I made of him. This was as best I could get him. I even had the actual Unicron toy (Yes, I actually have him, I've had him since I was 11) in front of me the whole time.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a picture I made in art class.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^
Oh....my......god. :nw


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Here's a picture I made in art class.


Nouh my god.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Couldn't see some of the links. 

For the ones that instantly appeared...

Aloysius - That's so cute^^ That is 110% happy.

Rdrr - Love the gentleness of the face. I think the browns give it a soft feel.

TK - as usual another amazing work of yours. I always love drawings of people kissing or about to kiss. I think it's the expressions on their face that fascinate me.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> Here's a picture I made in art class.


I never knew you had such talent :clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

<3


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

First attempt in this format.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i stick with windows because it comes with mspaint


----------



## hyg (Jun 24, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> First attempt in this format.


:teeth


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> Nice drifter, kind of an anime style you have
> You have crazy skills Zappa! I love the shading.
> @imaginarymonsters, were you inspired by Lady Gaga for one of them? I love it!


Yes, definitely haha
Thank you


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Here's a picture I made in art class.


Wish I had your artistic flair Aloysius


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I drew this a while ago.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i like your cat.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

If you wanna call this piece of crap art...

.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

^ that's good


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL, love it all. 


NES said:


> If you wanna call this piece of crap art...


The perspective is eerily good.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

hyg said:


> :teeth


:idea Now I can see where the guy in the composition's face originates!


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

NES said:


> If you wanna call this piece of crap art...


I definitely would call it art. Not crap though. So much detail that I could only imagine getting right.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> ^ that's good





Ballerina said:


> LOL, love it all.
> 
> The perspective is eerily good.





penguin runner said:


> I definitely would call it art. Not crap though. So much detail that I could only imagine getting right.


:blush ty , Idid not expect any responses .. :hide


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

That is awesome Fingertips!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Rosedubh said:


> That is awesome Fingertips!


:yes


----------



## Alecsa (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't laugh










Looks like a 10 years old drawing but still  , you can see the erased parts too :roll 
I liked all your drawings though :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ That is a cool drawing , me like !


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

NES said:


> If you wanna call this piece of crap art...
> 
> **Image removed upon request of user


Don't sell yourself short... It's great.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Great stuff


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Skylaishot said:


> Don't sell yourself short man... It's great.


I am ... A girl :rain But thanks


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn you people are good! No talent in drawing myself unfortunately so nothing to share!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Bored. Trying out new pencils. 10cm high.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Bored. Trying out new pencils. 10cm high.


:clap Very good !


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

This is good therapy for me. I hope you all keep posting. Thanks.
I can barely draw a bath. :blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yes


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Bored. Trying out new pencils. 10cm high.


Holy **** man, this is crazy good, the shading is incredible!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


>


Wowzers bowzers in my trousers. You picked a beautiful person to draw. She's like an attractive version of Kate Moss.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

NES said:


> If you wanna call this piece of crap art...
> 
> **Image removed upon request of user


Now that is interesting.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

NES said:


> If you wanna call this piece of crap art...
> 
> **Image removed upon request of user


Awesome. Is that charcoal stick?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope you guys like assassins creed! I did this sketch day ago, no reference. Like always..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I hope you guys like assassins creed! I did this sketch day ago, no reference. Like always..


Wow that is awesome !!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

NES said:


> I am ... A girl :rain But thanks


lol, sorry! I guess I'm just used of saying that....


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

NES said:


> Wow that is awesome !!


Thanks!!!! ;D
I'll be posting older work that I did for fun later..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Nathan Talli said:


> Awesome. Is that charcoal stick?


Yesh it is !


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


>


I liked AC, and I LOVE this art! That is intense and just amazing! The armor and blade work both are so flawless looking. Just wow.

So many amazing drawings in this thread. Are any of you guys professional artists/illustrators selling your work? Or is this just amateur work?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

penguin runner said:


> I liked AC, and I LOVE this art! That is intense and just amazing! The armor and blade work both are so flawless looking. Just wow.
> 
> So many amazing drawings in this thread. Are any of you guys professional artists/illustrators selling your work? Or is this just amateur work?


Thank you!! 

I myself don't sell any of my paint work, however I do freelance for graphic design, which I excellent extremely well. My artwork is just for fun. I don't know about these other guys though.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

This is my avatar lol.
I really like cartoons and stuff, but I can do more realistic anime and comics too(well I'm learning comics)


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha thats really cute! A lot of people are into anime here. I used to draw it all the time but I find that after drawing real life people, its hard to go back. I just need to get into the habit of it again i guess lol


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

It's not finished yet and her face is a bit off lol But other than that it's ok. Let re-heat up this thread!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Rosedubh said:


> It's not finished yet and her face is a bit off lol But other than that it's ok. Let re-heat up this thread!


Woah! When I try and add colour to my stuff, it comes across as childish. But your use of colour is smouldering, engaging and anything but childish. That's lovely.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah same lol I rarely use colours because I end up botching the whole thing and it looks, like you said, childish! But I liked how this one turned out and because its pretty much a pin-up girl, I thought the coulouring would suit it. And thanks


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

Here are some of my better one's that are online lol


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Let me introduce you to Sponge Robert.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

How do you all get these drawings on your computers? I've been trying for a while now, it just doesn't seem to work out though.... Digital camera? Or maybe scanner?


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

I use a scanner for all the small ones. I use a camera for the bigger ones. It's an annoying process though, because I end up taking a butt load of pics just to get one with potential. Even then I have to edit them on the computer to get them even half way close to what they look like in person. It makes me sad that they don't look right


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Tipa said:


> I use a scanner for all the small ones. I use a camera for the bigger ones. It's an annoying process though, because I end up taking a butt load of pics just to get one with potential. Even then I have to edit them on the computer to get them even half way close to what they look like in person. It makes me sad that they don't look right


You edit them on your computer to make it look more "real"? Hmm, maybe this is something I should look into...


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, it really helps. I mostly just mess with the contrast and stuff to help get rid of some of the washout that happens :/


----------



## MyHollis (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

This is a drawing of a girl I knew: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v687/Karmi123/KauriDrawing01.jpg

This is a drawing of an old pic of me: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v687/Karmi123/SelfPortrait00.jpg

And this is a project from class: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v687/Karmi123/MagazineGirl00.jpg


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Tipa said:


> Here are some of my better one's that are online lol


I'm pretty much in love with this drawing, its amazing! And i love Nicki!

@Cat Montgomery, also in love with Sponge Robert

@MyHollis and borntoroam, nice ones, post moororeee!

And @TallGirl, i love your shading and the eyes in the woman of the last pic.

Awesome awesome awesome


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's a little something I drew....

I mostly draw in anime/manga style, this one in particular is a chibi.

Or at least chibi-ish, lol.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's another, it's Chie Satonaka from persona 4, but drawn in a "kingdom hearts" style, I guess. I did have to cut out some of the drawing though, unfortunately....


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

vash said:


>


Wow, that's great! Looks really good actually, it really looks like him! :clap


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you. ^_^


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't drawn anything since like 4 years ago. I was not all hard core either I would just draw here and there. Lol these drawings where made using cheap materials not really intended for them to last.

The jaguar I drew on cheap notebook paper with a #2 school pencil. The mustang steeda I drew using a .5 mechanical pencil on some printing paper... I taped about six sheets with tape from the back. And I didn't even finish the drawing. But there is it.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is an escelade (not finished) I drew back in 2002 in some cheap notebook paper (with a #2 pencil)... two sheets taped from the back.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

Here I show my skills in coloring using prisma colors... though I am a little color blind so i don't know if i got the colors correct lol (one of the main reasons I was put off towards in continuing drawing  )


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

^^ Your drawings are very good!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Lots of cartoon stuff going on, so I'll contribute!


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

^thats really good

in that case i'll post a Ren&Stimpy quick sketch i did ages ago









:b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Pomegranate in procrastinator's progress.









And an old shoe that's hard as a rock.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

fatelogic said:


> Here is an escelade (not finished) I drew back in 2002 in some cheap notebook paper (with a #2 pencil)... two sheets taped from the back.


That's really _really_ *really* good. How do you draw the circles (the tires) so perfectly... -_-


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Loving all these cartoons


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

> How do you draw the circles


 just trial and error and eventually you get the hang of it.i always use to tell everyone when they would ask me that they can do it too.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a master artist.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't want to spam here but here are two more...


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Is that from Bleach? Really well done


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Rosedubh said:


> ^ Is that from Bleach? Really well done


YES, it is and thank you. =]


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

one more ... this drawing is when I was about 15 years old.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is a pg-13 drawing I drew back when I was about 16 yrs old. again, I am a little color blind so i don't know if i used the correct colors... also, like i said, i have never been hard core in to drawing so one time i decided to try some painting but i didn't have paint. so i went in to my sisters room and borrowed some of her nail (finger nails) paints and that what i used here in this drawing. (not even finished either)


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

^ I loooooooooooove it


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

here is one more... i can keep going lol... but i suck... i know... specially if you can critique the colors.. sorry...i am semi color blind. i can prove that to you if i have to 










just look at the neck color... it is different and i know this because i ran off the other color to finish the drawing... so i just used whatever seemed similar... though i cannot tell the difference. i just understand dark colors.. and not all dark colors. (dis regarding the hard work it took on the drawing itself)

though i can color on computer because they can tell me if i have the color right or wrong... i am thinking of per suing this but have not decided yet.

corel draw can be obtained free... sorry advertisers.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Got bored of rendering smooth textures one day and did this, it's since been sold I miss it :'(


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Holy crap that is a good drawing.  I wish I can draw like that.


----------



## kathrynshmathryn (Sep 30, 2011)

My avatar, big! 










My most recent one (Just got into coloring with copics/prismacolors)


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Some pixel art I made a while ago. I gave up on pursuing it as a hobby early on. I might start again soon.









cockatiel









beaker (unfinished)


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Bumping an epic thread!


----------



## kathrynshmathryn (Sep 30, 2011)

That cheshire cat is straight up awesome.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

*Bows*


----------



## Lonewolf207 (Sep 5, 2011)

Marilyn Monroe♥
http://skizzykills.deviantart.com/
D


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

ballpoint, done over several days









and a character sketch from this morning - Paint Tool Sai, 90min
Just in case anybody's curious, that's a Miskatonic University shirt.


----------



## SoeySato (Oct 17, 2011)

I drew this last year as a result of my nervousness before a huge exam~


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Zappa said:


>


Thats amazing! You need to draw me an Alice in Wonderland picture!



VagueResemblance said:


> ballpoint, done over several days


This is so cool, it'd be great as a tattoo or a print.



SoeySato said:


> I drew this last year as a result of my nervousness before a huge exam~


I love love loooove this! So intricate and pretty.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

1. HOLY CRAP nice drawings you guys! I respect anybody that can accurately draw an automobile, those are hard! And all of you cartoonists, damn hard for me. 
2. My art is in my sig there. I draw portraits, but haven't done anything in a while :\


----------



## yorijiko (Oct 23, 2011)

hm... in my mind 2d> 3d haha..but maybe variety will suit more tastes.

traditional

realistic

true art.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

finally got some time in at Uni to get the drawing pencils out again.


----------



## motherofmahes (Dec 3, 2011)

Howdy, i'm new here. This is some of my work (image and poem)










*Love poem for Bastet 
*

O mighty Bastet!
Ubasti! The lady of flame!
Servile eye of Ra,
Do thine duty so that I may do mine.
Aid me in conquest
of unknown worlds
my protector,
my fortress!

The one! 
The only 
Bearer of Light,
Mother of Mahes;
guide me through
this land of oppressive night 
and caress my calves
so that I may know the courage 
of my Devouring Lady.

O revered one
with the Eastern eye,
Scan the horizon; 
gaze north 
and lead me to Bubastis.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It was my sister's birthday a few days ago, so I painted her a concerned pug in a peacoat. Because why not.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

oils?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Aloysius said:


>


pure talent.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Knowbody said:


> oils?


Acrylics, I'm useless at oils.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Acrylics, I'm useless at oils.


whats the difference besides one drying faster than the other?

I can"t tell


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

It's easier to blend colors in oils due to the slow drying time, but it's also harder to correct mistakes for the same reason.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a quick doodle


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> finally got some time in at Uni to get the drawing pencils out again.


Been waiting a while to see when you'd post some traditional media, without saying this kick the **** out of your digital stuff... but I'm biased towards digital 

Good job man.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Some pics here are just like wow! : O


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

kiirby said:


> It was my sister's birthday a few days ago, so I painted her a concerned pug in a peacoat. Because why not.


hahaha that's awesome


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

yorijiko said:


> hm... in my mind 2d> 3d haha..but maybe variety will suit more tastes.
> 
> traditional
> 
> ...


 true art. nice coloring , nice style :yes you are pro :yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jealous -and wow....


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

Stilla said:


>


no, _i'm_ pretty much like wow, at your vision! we all have varying critical scopes based on our own personalized subjective logic. however, realism and technical skill, in and of themselves, do not equate to automatic artistic value, in any possible sense. since there is a different feeling from one person to the next; it all comes down to gesture, and what the given individual has to offer in that regard


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Some old biro sketches. Ricci and Callas.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Some old biro sketches. Ricci and Callas.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek You are f'n talented !!!!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

It's really good! :yay



Alecsa said:


> Don't laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

marilyn monroe portrait i made awhile ago..


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Zappa said:


> Been waiting a while to see when you'd post some traditional media, without saying this kick the **** out of your digital stuff... but I'm biased towards digital
> 
> Good job man.


I do like traditional, but the career path I'm taking requires quick concepts i.e digital painting. In time when I get better (hopefully) it may persuade you.

Look up Gary Tone Radiance on google images (the one with a large building on the right framing the image) and tell me its not beautiful.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish I could draw. or even do anything well. I tried to draw but it sucked and that discouraged me.


----------



## Cyber Prince (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a picture that my friend drew of me in the Mental Hospital that we were locked up at. I think it is pretty close, well, at least somewhat looks like me. Tell me what you think though. It was totally free-handed and he spent only about an hour on it, so not so bad I think. And he used Sharpie Markers on it, that's it.

So, anyway, here you go! First picture is of me, the actual picture that he was drawing. And for whatever reason, it looks like I have a black eye or something, but I think it was just the Hat I was wearing blocking the light. Second picture will be the drawing itself. Oh, and the Pyramid with the All Seeing Eye is there for a reason, but it doesn't really matter I guess. And the 3 teardrops represents me spending the past 3 years of my life locked up in Jail and Mental Hospitals because of a Fleeing and Eluding that I committed because I definitely was not thinking right at the time.










The Drawing -


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

I think your work is pretty good, just remember to vary the tonal range in your drawings. So make sure you create a value chart and have it beside your work.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

kiirby said:


> It was my sister's birthday a few days ago, so I painted her a concerned pug in a peacoat. Because why not.


I LOVE this. My pug would be so proud.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

cloth in charcoal


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Stilla said:


> Some pics here are just like wow! : O


I love this!! So cute!











EnPointe said:


>


 Very cool!


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I hope you guys like assassins creed! I did this sketch day ago, no reference. Like always..


Dude, that's mad cool, I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

A portrait of my sister. Not my best, but it's also not really finished. I'm planning to transfer it to better paper and make a more clean version. I need to work on values as well. I'm liking these value studies in this thread.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Just done outta boredom


----------



## presence (Jul 27, 2011)

haven't painted since high school, so here is my first attempt at getting back into art!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> ...Well this thread just made me question why I'm even in art school. =[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sigh cute but sad


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

presence said:


> haven't painted since high school, so here is my first attempt at getting back into art!


Magritte <3


----------



## presence (Jul 27, 2011)

yes! love her work


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Just using Windows xp paint messing around.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

presence said:


> yes! love her work


Presuming you mean his work


----------



## presence (Jul 27, 2011)

loool i always assumed the artist was female
thanks for correcting me


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a couple I did.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

FairyLuna said:


> Just a couple I did.


These are truly awesome!!!!


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Ventura said:


> These are truly awesome!!!!


Thanks


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow, some really talented people on here! thanks for sharing. i always enjoy looking at other people's artwork.

i guess i'll share a few REALLY OLD sketches i did. these are a few sketches done to concept out a video game mod idea, basically a cowboys vs zombies premise.


















































also, just a couple other sketches i found lying around in my computer.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

immortal80 said:


> wow, some really talented people on here!


Definitely! Where do you guys learn to draw like this? I've been drawing unicorns and stuff during class to kill time but my drawing skills are exactly the same as they were when i was 9...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

blah


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Tipa said:


> Here are some of my better one's that are online lol


This is pretty much amazing. I love the shading and detail.

Me jelly.


----------



## prow (May 8, 2010)

heyJude said:


> This is pretty much amazing. I love the shading and detail.
> 
> Me jelly.


I haven't read any earlier posts so exscuse me if I've got this wrong but, is that Nicki Minaj?


----------



## Rabbitheartedgirl (Mar 1, 2012)

I painted these years ago when I was about 17. I haven't painted since I was about 21, I kind of miss it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, you guys are amazing.. I feel pretty pathetic for posting on here, especially since I only doodle on my notebook at school. This is the only one scanned atm >.<


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Rabbitheartedgirl said:


> I painted these years ago when I was about 17. I haven't painted since I was about 21, I kind of miss it.


You should get back to it! These are quite nice.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

^ cute style


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

so much talent here! 
here's a link to my DA with some of my paintings and drawings:
http://leech-boy.deviantart.com/


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

There is some pretty epic stuff here  Making me reluctant to post XD My stuff might be a bit below the stranded of the other work here but Im pretty proud of it. So posting some of it!

Hopefully there are some naruto fans in this thread:





































You might notice that my avatar is one of my sketches aswell


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

http://artistcolette.wordpress.com

Wish I had some fan art to show but I fails


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Col said:


> http://artistcolette.wordpress.com
> 
> Wish I had some fan art to show but I fails


Your skill makes me jealous, but also it makes me inspired. Inspired to practice my arse off get better and then destroy you with art! that will never happen but it might be fun to try :b


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

kkvantas said:


> Attempted to draw Midna from Twilight Princess last night, I kinda experimented with colouring a bit more too. I honestly like how this turned out!!


Love her, and love this!!


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

good stuff!


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

kkvantas you have a great understanding of colour and i love your style!

Col your stuff is awesome. the tattoos on your site are really impressive and i love the designs too


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Think I've said this before, but you have an excellent style to your stuff. :yes



fatelogic said:


> Here I show my skills in coloring using prisma colors... though I am a little color blind so i don't know if i got the colors correct lol (one of the main reasons I was put off towards in continuing drawing  )


Huge fan of The Maxx and Sam Kieth. Like, you have no idea.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

kkvantas said:


> I think you've said it a few times :lol but thanks.


I've said it too but you're good! I love those WIPs, they look really good unfinished. I showed my bf since he played skyward sword and he said you're really good too. It looks like the game's concept art


----------



## how slow the wind (Mar 28, 2012)

Some sweet drawings peoples! I want to get back into drawing, although it is a bit hard with Uni and all. Unfortunately my brother threw all my art books from highschool in the trash. This is including my final years work which I spent so many hours on. Ugh!

Hopefully in a few weeks time I may have something to post in this thread.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

you guys are really talented.. 
makes me wanna draw something too, very amateur though  
















lol


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Love the Zelda paintings!!!

here's a few of mine.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You guys are too damn talented, it really isn't fair!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Im depressed at seeing all you guys talent so jelous  how do you guys draw these things from your mind and your shadings wow I'm crap at it :,( waaaa


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

this thread makes me want to learn how to draw....then I realize I make really sharp geometric looking pictures.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so to get in all my pics I have to post them at different times ok? I'm 13 so I'm not perfect ok guys?

Marilyn Monroe... Or at least trying...


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what this is just random I guess!


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

An finally this.... Guess its a star getting ready for an interview or something... Idk?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

kkvantas said:


> ale stop drawing zelda


No way, never stop! All your Zelda stuff is great.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I just seem to draw it so much though - it's basically the only thing I do draw!!
> but thanks


Nothin wrong with that! In middle school through high school, all I would draw is eyes and hands. My agenda books are covered in them lol


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Yay drawings! I love all the different styles. I'm used to the whole pencil and ink thing if you've seen my work.. but I haven't been interested in doing that stuff lately :roll I do play Draw Something on iphone though and have taken screenshots lol Here they be:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You do those with your finger kells? Impressed!!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

I like drawing monsters. x3


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Freaky. Kinda/sorta reminds me of a Silent Hill hound. I like it.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ Freaky. Kinda/sorta reminds me of a Silent Hill hound. I like it.


Thank you.  I just did a Google image search. Those split headed ones are pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

^ reminds me of these blinded dog things I used to draw years ago









Lets see if I have any other old stuff I can post...


































More recent stuff...
Snake I was going to tattoo but the person backed out
















The beginning of a lithograph that I ended up ruining.. /cry

























Ok I think thats enough spam for now lol


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

F-ing wow! Ok everyone in this thread should create a depiction of SA and we'll create a book out of them. The profits of which I shall recieve 60% as I came up with the idea. 

Just Wow =O


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

@Col - Holy smokes. o_o If I ever want an illustrative tattoo I am definitely going to you!

@Pandemic - I'm down with that idea minus the profits. :wife


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow...Col...you're _really_ incredible with minute details. Your 'hand, hair and fangs' sketch...I'm loving it. Your oldschool tattoos are epic. I'd love to see more of your tattoo ideas and your lithographs.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

O.O You guys are so good...!


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

> @Pandemic - I'm down with that idea minus the profits.


55%? =p


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Pandemic said:


> 55%? =p


How about a free copy of the book, five bucks, and a no expense trip to Friendly's?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Deal! - Ifff you make it a no expense trip to The Netherspace, as google tells me Friendly's is a pharmacy and I've seen one too many of them =p


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Haha, Friendly's is an ice cream and fast food restaurant in the US, but if you'd prefer The Netherspace then we have a deal!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

One of the few things I've ever drawn. This was about 20 years ago though. I started and then gave it up pretty fast.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

I would have loved to see what happened if you continued. That shading is really impressive.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks dudes & dudettes  I may post more later, I just don't wanna spam up the thread with my old poop.



Skyloft said:


> Give me your art skills, preferable shading pls


Gimme yo color skills!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Skyloft said:


> i'm still hiding in the guest room in my grandparent's house... good thing i found my tablet and almost whacked my sister in the face with it on accident (love when all of my stuff is under her bed right now aha)
> 
> at least i had some free time to finish this!


You have such a nice painterly stye. Even though it's digital it looks almost like watercolors. What program do you use?


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Skyloft said:


> Thank you!
> And I use Paint Tool Sai :')


Ahhh, Sai seems so good for that. >.< I've been meaning to try it out, but I hate downloading trials knowing it's only temporary. Even if the trial does last a month. I'll have to give it a go though. Love how you can make vector brush strokes. If they're any better than trying to make brush strokes in Flash I'd get Sai in a snap.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Skyloft said:


> I actually downloaded a free version completely about a year ago. I could try to find the link and send it to you if you want to try it! :'D
> I love the brush settings in Sai, I've used Flash, Inkscape, and Photoshop, I still prefer Sai to all three of them. I'll also use Tegaki occasionally, but my style doesn't really work too well with it.
> 
> This is the setting that I use the most for my "watercolour-y"/paint style


*Flaps arms like a penguin on crack* That would be great if you could find it again. Is the download Mac compatible?
And thank you for the tip!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Skyloft said:


> Ooh, I don't know actually. D: I use Windows 7.
> http://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/
> http://sai.detstwo.com/sai/
> 
> ...


Ahh, I'm so wary of those things. Too paranoid to ever give those free Windows downloads a chance, but thank you very much for taking the time to look. :3


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Zappa said:


>


love it


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheers mate


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

why do Australians love saying mate to people?

sexual frustration?

lovely piece of art BTW


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Knowbody said:


> why do Australians love saying mate to people?
> 
> sexual frustration?
> 
> lovely piece of art BTW


I'm really not sure, just something we do.

Here's another piece I did for a client today.










Here's also a tattoo I'm waiting on to heal so I can finish it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ I like your lines.



Zappa said:


> I'm really not sure, just something we do.
> 
> Here's another piece I did for a client today.
> 
> Here's also a tattoo I'm waiting on to heal so I can finish it.


Excellent stuff. That rose is epic. More!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Holy wow, that's good.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Zappa said:


> I'm really not sure, just something we do.
> 
> Here's another piece I did for a client today.
> 
> ...


the mummy!!!...............he's also the same actor who played Frankenstein, correct? I forget his name. I love all those classic horror films


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Boris Karloff is the man!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

that tattoo is on the back of ur leg right? I want something similar but my limbs are far too skinny for what I want


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> that tattoo is on the back of ur leg right? I want something similar but my limbs are far too skinny for what I want


He did the tattoo, I don't think it's on him.
But what do you want on your leg? I doubt you're too skinny. I'm like a stick and I have a big ol 7 hour tattoo on the side of my leg - wraps around the front & back a bit.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

on my friend:








on my other friend:









more lithograph plates:
















Printed:








Painted:


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh wow, those are absolutely beautiful. I'm in awe.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> This sounds odd but when I'm of legal age to get tattoos, would you mind if I booked you? lol
> your art is so perfect i'm going to hide in shame ;n;


I wouldn't mind at all haha
That would be awesome to tattoo you, if you felt like traveling :yes
My bf was thinking about getting a zelda related tattoo :3 Like ganondorf or triforce or something.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Col said:


> He did the tattoo, I don't think it's on him.
> But what do you want on your leg? I doubt you're too skinny. I'm like a stick and I have a big ol 7 hour tattoo on the side of my leg - wraps around the front & back a bit.


I wanted this on one of my limbs










mainly because I can relate to him.......He wasn't really a "bad" monster, he had nothing but good intentions but everything he touched crumbled and turned to dust _(The little girl in the lake for example...classic film)

_I'm in PA also but I'm not ready for it quite yet, gotta get my funds up and I know you probably charge a huge grip and rightfully so.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I wouldn't mind at all~ I'm probably going to be visiting America a lot, and I have relatives in NY so going to PA would be nothing. :3c
> I want the triforce on my inner wrist, or maybe some quote/word in Japanese or Hylian.


Hylian would be sweeet


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Col said:


> Hylian would be sweeet


Very unique work, also very nice.


----------



## Benofbens (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

yay another digi painter ^  nice work man


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Benofbens said:


>


Put some hooks on those and sell them as earrings


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> One of the few things I've ever drawn. This was about 20 years ago though. I started and then gave it up pretty fast.





Zaiaku said:


> I would have loved to see what happened if you continued. That shading is really impressive.


I agree!



Col said:


>


Wow, I am amazed by everything you've posted in this thread!


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Oh wow, those are absolutely beautiful. I'm in awe.


Thank you


Zappa said:


> Very unique work, also very nice.


Thanks! I like your work as well, especially that abstracty rose


> Wow, I am amazed by everything you've posted in this thread!!


Thank you :3


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

don't be blown away by my drawing skills


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

She's my favorite from X-Men besides Gambit.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Shiii-- You two make a pretty marvelous team. Reminds me of stained glass.



McShakesalot said:


> View attachment 11062
> She's my favorite from X-Men besides Gambit.


Speaking of _marvelous_, I really dig the line work on this, as well. Her face (those eyes) and hair look great. For a linear lining, you didn't skip defining attributes, like her clavicle or even the weird, slight indentation we get on the sides of our forearms when we bend our arms. It's really good.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Painted my dad a robin for his birthday.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Painted my dad a robin for his birthday.


wow I thought that was a real robin for a split second.
props mate.


----------



## Phantasmagoria (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Phantasmagoria said:


>


oh my days.... amazing yet creepy


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> wow I thought that was a real robin for a split second.
> props mate.


Thankyou.



Phantasmagoria said:


>


Haunting and beautiful. I'd love to be able to draw in the abstract like that.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Zappa said:


>


I love this!


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

here is the start of my assignment for story boarding


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

In Search said:


> here is the start of my assignment for story boarding


whats it for? Animation or something?


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> whats it for? Animation or something?


it was part of story boarding class which was to develop a character and a story to go with it i. I am going to use this for a video but not sure if i should film it or go with an animation.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> Attempted watercolours for my school art project. My webcam kinda makes it look grainy but yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what she means actually. Should frame it like you see in a church just to emphasise it =] Or not... although a black silhouette frame would look good on it.



In Search said:


> it was part of story boarding class which was to develop a character and a story to go with it i. I am going to use this for a video but not sure if i should film it or go with an animation.


Ahhh ok, what program you using for animation? I've done a bit on 3dsmax in the past.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

Ahhh ok, what program you using for animation? I've done a bit on 3dsmax in the past.[/QUOTE]

well if i do an animation i was thinking of doing it in flash and then using after effect to add that 3d cam which gives sort of a dimensions of layers.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

In Search said:


> well if i do an animation i was thinking of doing it in flash and then using after effect to add that 3d cam which gives sort of a dimensions of layers.


aww if your into flash then;






I imagine this was done on flash


----------



## vinylman (Apr 22, 2012)

i'm not the best drawer, but i also rush my drawings and don't put my full effort in it sometimes. i think this one came out good though. i used a drawing app.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Painted my dad a robin for his birthday.


I thought at first it was a photo

looks so real :clap


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

vinylman said:


> i'm not the best drawer, but i also rush my drawings and don't put my full effort in it sometimes. i think this one came out good though. i used a drawing app.


like your style of illustration. i prefer a raw, unrefined feel, although, i think you have the process from conception to output pretty streamlined. a good eye.

what app is that?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> Even if I use myself as an anatomy reference my art is still stiff/flawed ufdnsghjn


anatomy is tough, especially anatomy in perspective when dynamic poses come into it and thats all one big mind f- right there.

Most obvious mistake in my eyes the character (link I'm guessing), is his right arm. Compared to the left, his right is thinner in proportion and at this angle whereby you can see both of the arms clearly the size wouldn't be too different from one another. Perhaps the left slightly thinner as its further away. There's an adjustment to the right arm I think would work better but its hard to explain without drawing it on top of it grrr. Anyhoo, to sum up, anatomy sucks. :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Metal Mulisha. Drew it last year


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

just been doing a load of facial, anatomy and character design sketches recently;


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Phantasmagoria said:


>


Beautiful!


kiirby said:


> Haunting and beautiful. I'd love to be able to draw in the abstract like that.


Yes. Me too!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did these a few yrs ago..


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

So many great drawings!!!! makes me want to take some art classes. lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> just been doing a load of facial, anatomy and character design sketches recently;


Your really really good! :yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> Your really really good! :yes


cheers me dears


----------



## NyanChalant (May 16, 2012)

india ink










lithograph (does that count as a "drawing"?)










india ink (again)

I'm currently majoring in cartooning.


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Painted my dad a robin for his birthday.


You know, my birthday is coming up... =P


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

 That is gorgeous!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

A little doodle I did on MyPaint...


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> So many great drawings!!!! makes me want to take some art classes. lol


go for it, this is cool btw. What did you use? Charcoal/pencil and pen?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


>


those hand remind me of Michelangelo sketches, nice job


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> go for it, this is cool btw. What did you use? Charcoal/pencil and pen?


Yep yep! that's all I have to work with these days.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

NyanChalant said:


> india ink (again)
> 
> I'm currently majoring in cartooning.


Cool.



Kris10 said:


> So many great drawings!!!! makes me want to take some art classes. lol


Cute! Is this supposed to be you?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

To say your obsessed with Zelda is an understatement.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Ehh, what the hell. I only have one picture of a painting I ever did. Back in freshman high school. I never finished it, because I never finish anything. xD Needed to fix the vertical bar sizing, and then shade them, but I never did. Teacher was on me about it, but I lost drive. :C

I haven't done much art since high school..a long time ago now.
Also, sorry for lighting etc, the painting doesn't exist anymore and this is the only picture I have.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> LOL.
> Whoooops. Maybe I'll start drawing more landscapes like the typical boring artist. :b


eeee you cheeky sod. :b

@tangerine - what medium did you use?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> eeee you cheeky sod. :b
> 
> @tangerine - what medium did you use?


-

Oil


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Well done.


thanks. I tried to start one, but I only got the background done and now it's sitting on a shelf dusty.  I need to find motivation! Maybe I will start again. xD


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I like the tiger's expression. cute


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

unfinished


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Noooice, keep it up man. Look forward to the final :b


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Why not! I'll join in too!
Just a random drawing for one of my Geth variants... The Geth Berserker! (Although, it's a little thin for a Berserker.)










You know what? I might just do another iteration of this guy.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

oh nevermind, everyone always ignores me.
I must be ****. I feel stupid for even trying.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Rather simple, and very spontaneous.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^lovely use of shading, I like it a lot.



Tangerine said:


> I haven't done much art since high school..a long time ago now.


You should really consider starting up again. The tiger is gorgeous.



WTFAust said:


> You know what? I might just do another iteration of this guy.


It's awesome, you definitely should man.

I finished my lady.










I dislike the hair, the upper torso and the flower, but I think the face turned out alright. I'm just happy I actually finished a drawing for once, I usually get distracted half way through.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

kiirby said:


> ^lovely use of shading, I like it a lot.
> 
> You should really consider starting up again. The tiger is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Woah! This is just really lovely! :yes I thought the hair came out stunning. I wished I could detail like you o.o

Where is that collie you promised? :wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Here is a picture I painted and uploaded via webcam so it's not that good quality.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I finally got this done after having Photoshop crash on me 23948 times. It probably could have turned out better if it hadn't been for that.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

seriously people, all of your artwork are astounding :O!!! just marvellous!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

meeps said:


> oh nevermind, everyone always ignores me.
> I must be ****. I feel stupid for even trying.


I'm on a proxy so I couldn't see yours. Please post it again, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Current works in progress:
> 
> *Starwars, eating breakfast.*
> My current commission at the moment, need to finish it this weekend. I never painted this way before, and it was nice to get this concept going. It's about 50-60% done. Still more to do.
> ...


That's fantastic!!!

Is the medium digital?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> Here is a picture I painted and uploaded via webcam so it's not that good quality.


Nice!!!

Everyone is so talented in this thread!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Healed Dracula portrait I did, still needs another sitting to neaten things up!










Bit more work on this.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

My latest study.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Really like the fairy, 'specially the puffy pants tucked into the nifty boots.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

too bad i cant draw


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Skyloft said:


>


I really love the colours and softness of your art.

I haven't drawn in so long, but hopefully I get the inspiration to create something soon.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> Probably the most detailed thing I've drawn in a while.
> I tried doing a copy of one of my favourite Caravaggio paintings, like incorporating it with my own style.
> 
> High-res: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxalp3mMEW1r69bcgo1_r1_1280.png


Now I'm hungry....


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> Probably the most detailed thing I've drawn in a while.
> I tried doing a copy of one of my favourite Caravaggio paintings, like incorporating it with my own style.
> 
> High-res: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxalp3mMEW1r69bcgo1_r1_1280.png


ahh! :clap


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Some of my older stuff


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Now I'm hungry....


You nailed it cause I instantly thought of caravaggio! one of my all time favourites. Good job.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> Probably the most detailed thing I've drawn in a while.
> I tried doing a copy of one of my favourite Caravaggio paintings (http://www.repfineart.com/content/s...aintings/Caravaggio-Boy-with-fruit-basket.jpg). I just incorporated it with my own style.
> 
> High-res: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxalp3mMEW1r69bcgo1_r1_1280.png


This should go up in a museum, seriously.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Skyloft said:


> Probably the most detailed thing I've drawn in a while.
> I tried doing a copy of one of my favourite Caravaggio paintings (http://www.repfineart.com/content/s...aintings/Caravaggio-Boy-with-fruit-basket.jpg). I just incorporated it with my own style.
> 
> High-res: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxalp3mMEW1r69bcgo1_r1_1280.png


I have spawned a monster. Awesome man :b


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

trying out a wacom tablet i got from a friend.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Kittyfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are a few bits and pieces of my art! I haven't done anything really for about a year now, so it's all pretty old. But yeah.. I also have an art page on facebook! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kitty-Freak-Artwork/122063411161372


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

Kittyfreak said:


> Here are a few bits and pieces of my art! I haven't done anything really for about a year now, so it's all pretty old. But yeah.. I also have an art page on facebook! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kitty-Freak-Artwork/122063411161372


amazing work, love it! :boogie


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

I've been heaps lazy lately with drawing so I'm gunna do a comparison.










Portrait I did at 15

Compared to one I did at 20 (nearly 22 now and havent really done many detailed portraits since.)


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Zappa said:


> I've been heaps lazy lately with drawing so I'm gunna do a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your value/shadow thing is crazy good , i wanna learn that tooooo


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, wow, great work, Zappa!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

trisquel said:


>


Pretty! I kinda see a fish, but perhaps I am wrong? Either way it looks awesome.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^Looks more like a fish in this one. :b

Drawing/painting I recently did. Miss doing this kinda stuff. Only time I ever really get to do this is during the summertime. :sigh


----------



## Markula (Jul 15, 2012)

not a drawing or painting but i built this, just the brass parts


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

The final result:


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Love your stuff, Trisquel.


Thanks


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Here's yet another update.


----------



## Georgette (Jul 20, 2012)

trisquel I like your back and white pic. It looks like this what I also appreciate:


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Here's yet another update.


O.O that's what happens in my mind when I'm listening to dubstep.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

trisquel said:


>


This is fantastic - I love it!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I just started drawing free-hand. I'm much better at PC art.


----------



## sillytilly (Jul 6, 2012)

There's some serious talent here, I've enjoyed looking through this thread. 

Some of my art.. All fairly old, haven't drawn in ages.



























I'm such a girl.. Drawing pretty horses >.>


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

that is so bad *** gj


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ten hours of my life.. no joke.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I really like this one - after not drawing for a while, completing this made me feel refreshed. This was for some random person on Gaiaonline.com.








​


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Most of my stuff's too personal to post - same as with everything else I do. I've drawing pads' worth I show no one at all. The stuff I can show is mostly just to people (anonymously) online.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

My first and only painting lol:









I used to do ceramics.. meh:


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

trisquel said:


>


View from the airplane window right before the crash?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

arnie said:


> View from the airplane window right before the crash?


No, view from a section of a window in a lighthouse on a lake.
There's meant to be rain spatter on the window.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

xTaylor said:


> My first and only painting lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

http://fav.me/d4vhq0p

not that good but the paint/paper was very basic so its OK considering that.

Some really talented artiest on here.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish I was better at art, this is a drawing of one of my snakes (Bobby)


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

cat001 said:


> I wish I was better at art, this is a drawing of one of my snakes (Bobby)


very nice i like the attention to detail in the eye and scales.


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

First time attempting to draw a portrait since school lol, Needs loads more work on the face & the hair is gonna be a killer :sigh


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not as good as most here, but I drew these in Paint for fun


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Lovely Drawings!


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 9, 2012)

I've tried to draw realistic things before and it just doesn't work out for me. I'm very impressed though with what I have seen in this thread. Please excuse the line under the arm. I was pretty tired.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Here's my first ever print, or linoleum I think it is, I'm not sure, but it's an image from Eraserhead.










I ended up really enjoying making them and made another one, with an image from Whatever Happened to Baby Jane.










Here's just some drawings I made.

Gene Tierney









Another Eraserhead one, I just loved this image haha.









Self portrait









Paul Newman









Jim Morrison









Unfinished Grace Kelly









Another still life









I took all of these just using the webcam on my computer so some of them are a bit distorted and washed out, but they're all from my senior art class. I've been meaning to start drawing again since I haven't drawn at all since I graduated from high school and stopped taking art classes, but I want to maybe minor in something artistic, I forget how much I enjoy drawing, and obviously how much I enjoy showing other people my drawings haha.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Here's my first ever print, or linoleum I think it is, I'm not sure, but it's an image from Eraserhead.
> 
> I took all of these just using the webcam on my computer so some of them are a bit distorted and washed out, but they're all from my senior art class. I've been meaning to start drawing again since I haven't drawn at all since I graduated from high school and stopped taking art classes, but I want to maybe minor in something artistic, I forget how much I enjoy drawing, and obviously how much I enjoy showing other people my drawings haha.


Wow! I didn't know you were an artist, Barette. So many talented people on here. Your whole list is amazing. I can't imagine trying to get all those details. Your self-portrait and Jim Morrison would be even more daunting with the colors you managed to blend in without losing the line details.
:clap

Love that still life.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Emeralds said:


> I've tried to draw realistic things before and it just doesn't work out for me. I'm very impressed though with what I have seen in this thread. Please excuse the line under the arm. I was pretty tired.


Reminds me of the "Look at my Horse" music vid. Except a donkey and a crotchety dude. :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Wow! I didn't know you were an artist, Barette. So many talented people on here. Your whole list is amazing. I can't imagine trying to get all those details. Your self-portrait and Jim Morrison would be even more daunting with the colors you managed to blend in without losing the line details.
> :clap
> 
> Love that still life.


Thank you! I really appreciate that, I only really started drawing that year in high school when I made those, I just tried learning how to make things as realistic as I could get them.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate that, I only really started drawing that year in high school when I made those, I just tried learning how to make things as realistic as I could get them.


Natural skill (teaching yourself, mostly?) or do feel it took a lot of schooling to reign in how to use your skills? Curious.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Natural skill (teaching yourself, mostly?) or do feel it took a lot of schooling to reign in how to use your skills? Curious.


It didn't really take a lot of schooling, I've always had the natural ability for it, and I taught myself how to improve off it. I mostly just got better with each thing I drew, and they didn't really take me very long to draw, I'd get them done the night before they were due usually. I'd taken smaller art classes and was usually one of the best in the class, but they were required so it wasn't like anyone else was putting in effort. But the more I took, the most the students got weeded out, and when I was in my senior honors art class my competitive side kicked in and I started the year with my art being ignored (it wasn't good, and the other kids' were), and I decided I wanted to really hone in on my skills and develop them. There were a few kids in the class who were known in the school for their art, and so I wanted to be at that level and started focusing really hard on details while I drew, rather than just getting it done. Eventually in the class my drawings started standing up for their own against the other kids (pretty much every person in that class was super talented).

I think each came out better than the last (usually haha, there were exceptions) naturally, not really from working very hard on it. The thing I really did try but failed at was drawing something not from life, and trying to be abstract about it. I just couldn't, I could only draw from images or real life, and could only do so realistically


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> It didn't really take a lot of schooling, I've always had the natural ability for it, and I taught myself how to improve off it. I mostly just got better with each thing I drew, and they didn't really take me very long to draw, I'd get them done the night before they were due usually. I'd taken smaller art classes and was usually one of the best in the class, but they were required so it wasn't like anyone else was putting in effort. But the more I took, the most the students got weeded out, and when I was in my senior honors art class my competitive side kicked in and I started the year with my art being ignored (it wasn't good, and the other kids' were), and I decided I wanted to really hone in on my skills and develop them. There were a few kids in the class who were known in the school for their art, and so I wanted to be at that level and started focusing really hard on details while I drew, rather than just getting it done. Eventually in the class my drawings started standing up for their own against the other kids (pretty much every person in that class was super talented).
> 
> I think each came out better than the last (usually haha, there were exceptions) naturally, not really from working very hard on it. The thing I really did try but failed at was drawing something not from life, and trying to be abstract about it. I just couldn't, I could only draw from images or real life, and could only do so realistically


That's really cool. Took you a couple grades, but you finally reached a level where you had to progress. That's impressive. I figured you were one of those artists. To be able to create so realistically pre-college means you have to have some level of photographic memory and hand/eye coordination...I forget what that's called. I'm sure there's a word for it.

But yeah, weird you can't do abstract, or find it difficult. Most would consider that one of the easier stylings. But I guess blending colors while keeping some sort of recognizable form would be difficult. And I shouldn't speak, I'm just a doodler. Heh.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> That's really cool. Took you a couple grades, but you finally reached a level where you had to progress. That's impressive. I figured you were one of those artists. To be able to create so realistically pre-college means you have to have some level of photographic memory and hand/eye coordination...I forget what that's called. I'm sure there's a word for it.
> 
> But yeah, weird you can't do abstract, or find it difficult. Most would consider that one of the easier stylings. But I guess blending colors while keeping some sort of recognizable form would be difficult. And I shouldn't speak, I'm just a doodler. Heh.


Well thank you, and yeah I learned that word too but have long forgotten it haha.

Yeah, I'm just not very creative ironically haha, so I can't have an image in my head then transfer it into art. But I'm hoping to change that.


----------



## Markula (Jul 15, 2012)

Barette said:


> Here's my first ever print, or linoleum I think it is, I'm not sure, but it's an image from Eraserhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that first one is awesome! id love to have a giant one that took up a whole wall in my room. theyre all really really good but i love the first one of Henry! i love that movie and have a Eraserhead shirt with that picture of Henry on it that was my dads, its my fav T.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

I also have a particular fondness for Eraser Head, heres one I did about a year ago.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

A stool I drew today:


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Barette said:


>


Very cool. Makes me think of German Expressionism.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Zappa said:


> I also have a particular fondness for Eraser Head, heres one I did about a year ago.


Nice. Would you mind me asking what medium this was done in? I think ink and graphite but.. either way well done.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Markula said:


> that first one is awesome! id love to have a giant one that took up a whole wall in my room. theyre all really really good but i love the first one of Henry! i love that movie and have a Eraserhead shirt with that picture of Henry on it that was my dads, its my fav T.


Thank you! That def would look very cool though, having that on a wall! I did that in my art class, the teacher said I could stamp them on the window, it looked really cool with the light coming in.



burrito said:


> Very cool. Makes me think of German Expressionism.


Thanks! it does, that's kind of what I was going for, that kind of really dark look.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

burrito said:


> Nice. Would you mind me asking what medium this was done in? I think ink and graphite but.. either way well done.


Just graphite pencil


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Some studies.


----------



## ChildInTime (Sep 1, 2012)

I draw and paint to,relaxes me..but i do tend to end up (sometimes) with a creepy pice.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

SketchyA said:


> Some studies.


Those studies demonstrate a remarkable sense for human anatomy. A lot of people just copy what they see without really understanding form or underlying bones/muscle, it does bug me a little. These are excellent.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

geese said:


> I'm liking all the realism in the last few pages... it's making me wanna bust out some greyleads...


Love this pigeon drawing.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

These digital drawings look so cool. Are the drawing tablets really expensive? Here is my most recent drawings.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

SketchyA said:


> Some studies.


These are really impressive!


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Barette said:


> Here's my first ever print, or linoleum I think it is, I'm not sure, but it's an image from Eraserhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, girl. These are amazing!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

niacin said:


> Holy crap, girl. These are amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

the eye at the window


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Ventura said:


> If you wanna call this piece of crap art...
> 
> **Image removed upon request of user


That's insanely awsome!!!


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Barette said:


> Thanks!


Where did you learn to draw so well? Are you self taught? I am thoroughly impressed


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> Those studies demonstrate a remarkable sense for human anatomy. A lot of people just copy what they see without really understanding form or underlying bones/muscle, it does bug me a little. These are excellent.


Ah thanks! I agree. Is that how you go about studying as well?

Here are some hand studies.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

niacin said:


> Where did you learn to draw so well? Are you self taught? I am thoroughly impressed


I took an honors art class and that's where I really tried to learn how to draw better, so kinda self taught haha. But thank you!


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Did a self-portrait today; it isn't exactly right but I'm happy with the result


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Ventura said:


> If you wanna call this piece of crap art...
> 
> **Image removed upon request of user


<3 This looks like it belongs as an illustration in a Dostoevsky novel.


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

You guys are very talented!!!
Here is mine:


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow theres a lot of talent on here... *thud*


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Great drawings, wish i could draw...

I had the hobby of making computer graphics, here are some of them:










All made with the free 3d modeller Blender


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

^You could be an architect


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe in another life  I am stuck to my lowly Philosophy degree in this one...


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

edit


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

Drapery studies. Working on my line quality.


----------



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

~


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ 

wow nice colors & lines.


----------



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

aw thanks


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm _just _learning how to draw past elementary level drawing techniques so it isn't has good as the ones on here








But I gotta say, it's pretty damn good, my best one actually.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

FranzKafka said:


> Great drawings, wish i could draw...
> 
> I had the hobby of making computer graphics, here are some of them:
> 
> ...


That last one looks just like home! :b

A lot of amazing pieces in this thread. You're all so talented!


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

FranzKafka said:


> I had the hobby of making computer graphics, here are some of them:
> 
> All made with the free 3d modeller Blender


make an open source age of empires clone, please.


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

I do not have any programming skills  Also i sort of gave up on making graphics since a few months ago anyway...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

geese said:


> whew I guess I'll post something here because drawing is a thing I do


 I like this an awful, awful lot.

Haven't finished a drawing in a long time.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I like this an awful, awful lot.
> 
> Haven't finished a drawing in a long time.


This is so cool!


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Pixiv ID 3346371 (ももいろメロン)
You guys are amazing.
Meanwhile I'm just your average mangaka ;___; //sobs


----------



## SketchyA (Oct 3, 2011)

This is quite brilliant.



kiirby said:


> I like this an awful, awful lot.
> 
> Haven't finished a drawing in a long time.


A study of a cat.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

pointy said:


> I drew this a while ago.


hahahaha! Cute!


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

Barette said:


> Here's my first ever print, or linoleum I think it is, I'm not sure, but it's an image from Eraserhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are amazing :O wow.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

You guys have serious talent. Omg, I thought I drew good... lol I was wrong.
Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Great drawings Barette and others


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Dear Lord, you guys make me feel embarrassed with my current skill, haha. Amazing, everyone! <3

Anyway, here are character design draft I made for my SA/Asperger related manga. I hope the publisher will approve it.


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

I reworked the Greek set, which now looks better in my view:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You are quite brilliant SketchyA.

Hell you are all bloody talented, I wonder where all mine went into...


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

***** you guys and your awesomely talented hands. 

If anyone needs me I'll be in the corner scribbling 3rd grader status drawings in my sketchbook. I'm not bitter or anything.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

SketchyA said:


> This is quite brilliant.
> 
> A study of a cat.


That involves knowing each muscle, bone, and overall structure and kinetics in every animal you draw ? That is just insane 

Got anymore animal ''dissections'' ?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's my best friend's birthday tomorrow. Around the time we first met, almost a decade ago at his 11th birthday party, he introduced me to Aphex Twin. I thought it'd be nice to paint him Richard D James' face. Anyway, needless backstory. It's A5.


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice works...

I am currently making a Babylonian reconstruction:


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

kiirby said:


> It's my best friend's birthday tomorrow. Around the time we first met, almost a decade ago at his 11th birthday party, he introduced me to Aphex Twin. I thought it'd be nice to paint him Richard D James' face. Anyway, needless backstory. It's A5.


Excellent gift. Did you consider doing a portrait of him in a bikini?


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

could someone gimme a little advice how to put some pictures here? they're on my computer and in an album on my profile, but I don't know how to put them in a post


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ben Williams said:


> could someone gimme a little advice how to put some pictures here? they're on my computer and in an album on my profile, but I don't know how to put them in a post


You have to have the URL to the image. To get that, right click on the picture once you open it in your album and go view image. When you post the message select the insert image icon and enter the URL there. I think that should work.


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> You have to have the URL to the image. To get that, right click on the picture once you open it in your album and go view image. When you post the message select the insert image icon and enter the URL there. I think that should work.


Ok, I'll give that a shot thank you very much


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ey yo, check out my pretty pumpkin


----------



## Dan W (Jan 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> It's my best friend's birthday tomorrow. Around the time we first met, almost a decade ago at his 11th birthday party, he introduced me to Aphex Twin. I thought it'd be nice to paint him Richard D James' face. Anyway, needless backstory. It's A5.


LOVE this, i'm a big Aphex Twin fan


----------



## Dan W (Jan 18, 2012)

Ben Williams said:


>


nice watercolours


----------



## Ben Williams (Sep 9, 2012)

FranzKafka said:


> I reworked the Greek set, which now looks better in my view:


I like that, what's it for? Looks like a computer game


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Ben those are fantastic. I love the hazy atmosphere, really brilliant. 
You guys are very inspiring!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Excellent gift. Did you consider doing a portrait of him in a bikini?


Why yes, that is my next project.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Is anyone here any good at pixel art and/or animation?

I figured I would ask here first before perusing the internet looking for people who are. I'm working on a new iphone/android app project, and was wondering if anyone had any experience.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Holy crap! How the hell do you people get some of these drawings so photo realistic!?

Its CRAZY the amount of talent here!!!!! I am perfectly comfortable with posting stuff on deviant art, knowing my work is at least adequate to go on there... then I look at this thread, and I'm too scared to post anything because everyone else is that much better!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I call it 'the man with a hat'










I suck so bad it's not even funny


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

This is probably the extent of my drawing ability at the moment:


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

Excellent drawings...

Ben, those were made for the game Civilization III.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

SketchyA said:


> Here are some hand studies.


Wow, hands are the hardest to draw. Very very impressive.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

FranzKafka said:


> I reworked the Greek set, which now looks better in my view:


I love these 

Do you have larger versions?


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

I do not normally make larger renders, since i do not need them for that game 

Here are two Byzantine towns too:


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Barette said:


> Here's my first ever print, or linoleum I think it is, I'm not sure, but it's an image from Eraserhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm speechless actually at how many amazing artists there are here. Barette! I love Eraserhead! I love Jim Morrison! and I love Grace Kelly too! You did an absolutely amazing job on these I would never be able to do them justice. You are so talented :shock


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

The cities in their natural environment (the game)


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

So... I'll just dump it here. :3


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> So... I'll just dump it here. :3


Did you do that ? wow

Here is my fat *** horse, I drew it in 7th grade.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

A little drawing I did recently on anxiety.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Did you do that ? wow
> 
> Here is my fat *** horse, I drew it in 7th grade.


Yeah, I drew it last year. It's been long since I actually put efforts on my drawing, right now I only make some sketches and color it lol. Your drawing is good, back in 7th grade I couldn't draw anything =__="

Today's doodle I made this while procrastinating:


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's a sketch I did a year ago for a manga I was creating. I'm currently taking art classes in art school. What the hell! Did I forget his right arm ? :no


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> So... I'll just dump it here. :3


Wow, that's kinda amazing.... 
Great job! You have a lot of talent! Hopefully one day I'll get this good. :yes


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

shnbwmn said:


> A little drawing I did recently on anxiety.


A good way of showing a non sa person what sa is like.

Cool shading, and contrast, I assume you used B pencils. But still, I don't get some things, is there blood under the door ? Why is he standing in his knees and what is he trying to do with his hand ?


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> A good way of showing a non sa person what sa is like.
> 
> Cool shading, and contrast, I assume you used B pencils. But still, I don't get some things, is there blood under the door ? Why is he standing in his knees and what is he trying to do with his hand ?


It's black pen  The picture can be interpreted in different ways. You'll notice the footsteps leading up to where he's kneeling. They curve inward, and were originally headed in a different direction. This shows how afraid he is (legs curved inward) and how he's lost, off track of where he wants to be in life. He could've fallen or simply been pulled to his knees by the fingers. This shows how's he's being held back from where he wants to go, being subjected to the laughter and criticism represented by the masks. He's weak, unstable, stagnant.

The hand shows how he desperately wants to get to the door, which is built into the wall of anxiety. You'll notice that the wall comes from his head (trace the origin of the lines). This door represents a way out of the stronghold of anxiety inside his mind, and the blood represents the fact that even though it's the only way out, even that way might be dangerous (but he can't be certain - hence the darkness behind the door). This is the fear of unknown on which social anxiety is based.

Again, notice how everything except the man and his footprints are coming from his head. Only his fear and weakness are real, but the walls he built for himself and the laughter/criticism are imagined/irrational. He can't see the fingers behind him either, but he feels a force is holding him back, which might not be there.

There's more in there, but I'll leave it to the observer to figure out.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Marakunda said:


> Wow, that's kinda amazing....
> Great job! You have a lot of talent! Hopefully one day I'll get this good. :yes


I started studying manga at your age, so I think you will someday 



Adorn said:


> Here's a sketch I did a year ago for a manga I was creating. I'm currently taking art classes in art school. What the hell! Did I forget his right arm ? :no


Does art class really improve skills? I'm still not sure whether I'll take one or not. :I
You draw muscles quite well by the way


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

This is something I made for my friend on IMVU this year for Halloween. :3 
The top right one is what she used as her display picture. I make these using a tablet.


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> Does art class really improve skills? I'm still not sure whether I'll take one or not. :I
> You draw muscles quite well by the way


It really depends on the teachers. Thanks , still have a long way to go with anatomy though.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Evalina said:


> This is something I made for my friend on IMVU this year for Halloween. :3
> The top right one is what she used as her display picture. I make these using a tablet.


Awesome skills you have!
I want a tablet so much now....


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

This was made to rile someone(and haphazardly in MS paint haha)...

I introduce to you...PRAWNCESS


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

factmonger said:


> This was made to rile someone(and haphazardly in MS paint haha)...
> 
> I introduce to you...PRAWNCESS


You definitely need to ditch Paint and find another program to draw in, I fell that he almost ruined your nice drawing 

I used to draw trees and grass in 8th grade, this one isn't finished though, and if I think better, I dunno if I finished any of those haha.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Wow talented


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Most recent piece, it's a rotting butternut squash.

I don't really incorporate any themes or symbolism into my paintings, but if I had to suggest one for this it would probably involve the words "vaginal" and "terror".


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Most recent painting, it's a rotting butternut squash.
> 
> I don't really incorporate any themes or symbolism into my art, but if I had to suggest one for this it would involve the words "vaginal" and "terror".


Woww. :sus Is that oil painting? Haha. How do you paint like that


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

jc22 said:


> Woww. :sus Is that oil painting? Haha. How do you paint like that


It's acrylic, I have no idea how to paint with oils.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

kiirby said:


> It's acrylic, I have no idea how to paint with oils.


I like it better than acrylic. It's much easier to correct mistakes, since you're not battling time to get things down before it dries like with acrylics, and blending is easier. You have to use turpentine (turpenoid is better, less fumey) to clean brushes and erase mistakes, and a medium (half turp half linseed oil you can mix yourself) to thin the paint when that's needed. It's more expensive than acrylics though.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I suck at drawing. Hopefully I will improve in my college drawing class in the winter.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

meeps said:


> I like it better than acrylic. It's much easier to correct mistakes, since you're not battling time to get things down before it dries like with acrylics, and blending is easier. You have to use turpentine (turpenoid is better, less fumey) to clean brushes and erase mistakes, and a medium (half turp half linseed oil you can mix yourself) to thin the paint when that's needed. It's more expensive than acrylics though.


Thankyou, I'm pretty clueless as to what to do with them. I'm kind of a lazy painter and the simplicity of acrylic is attractive to me. You need a lot more patience for oils, and I admire that, but I know I don't really have it in me. I like to finish things in one or two sittings, otherwise I just get bored and leave it.

Post some of your stuff on here, please? I would like to see some.


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I paint with acrylics, not to kirby's standard, and I find the colours come out very bright


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish I can draw as good, I started when I was 14yrs old, and last night feeling like drawing my celeb, but it's not as good so I'm not gonna bother posting till I improved!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Evalina said:


> This is something I made for my friend on IMVU this year for Halloween. :3
> The top right one is what she used as her display picture. I make these using a tablet.


 Pretty!


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

dear God making manga without any assistant is such a pain on the neck.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

picture I drew in drawing class last year


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Most recent piece, it's a rotting butternut squash.
> 
> I don't really incorporate any themes or symbolism into my paintings, but if I had to suggest one for this it would probably involve the words "vaginal" and "terror".


that is amazing! at first I thought it was real and I was like "where's the drawing?"


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

peacelovemusic said:


> that is amazing! at first I thought it was real and I was like "where's the drawing?"


haha, that's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Thankyou, I'm pretty clueless as to what to do with them. I'm kind of a lazy painter and the simplicity of acrylic is attractive to me. You need a lot more patience for oils, and I admire that, but I know I don't really have it in me. I like to finish things in one or two sittings, otherwise I just get bored and leave it.
> 
> Post some of your stuff on here, please? I would like to see some.


If you're that lazy, why not just go the digital route with painting? It's much cleaner and simpler than any traditional medium.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

^not a bad idea



kiirby said:


> Post some of your stuff on here, please? I would like to see some.


okay, i might take it down soonish though, kinda paranoid.









self portrait..i cropped the crappier parts out. Going to work on it some more since i'm not entirely happy with it.









going to make a painting version of this probably









underpainting. (oil painting before you add the color)


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

aaaaa meeps you rule


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

meeps you are so talented. I like especially the second one.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Moasim said:


> I call it 'the man with a hat'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Masterpiece.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

meeps said:


> okay, i might take it down soonish though, kinda paranoid.


Please don't, they're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

A quick doodle... my OC Mizushima Arashi. Looks like Korean boyband dude lol.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> A quick doodle... my OC Mizushima Arashi. Looks like Korean boyband dude lol.


I can't see anything. :um


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

meeps said:


> ^not a bad idea
> 
> okay, i might take it down soonish though, kinda paranoid.
> 
> ...


Damn you're talented, I'm studying classical realism myself right now, keep up the good work


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Rahul87 said:


> I can't see anything. :um


Looks like Mikami from Death note.

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090302172707/deathnote/de/images/8/89/Teru_Mikami_2.jpg


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

meeps said:


> ^not a bad idea
> 
> okay, i might take it down soonish though, kinda paranoid.
> 
> ...


This is really incredible. You're very talented. Haha, sounds you're much too modest, it seems to be a common problem for talented people. But seriously, I love your style, your use of colours, it has something sad but it's also very beautiful. The still emotions you manage to convey through those subtle streaks are really amazing. Hat's off. :clap


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

You are so talented meeps! Incredible stuff!


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's an abstract digital drawing that I recently created =)


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, there's a lot of talent here. I might post some of my art in the future but it's not really my forte.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

yulian said:


> Here's an abstract digital drawing that I recently created =)


:clapnice!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

A quick sketch of some Dino Crisis fan art


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> dear God making manga without any assistant is such a pain on the neck.


This is so cool! I love japanese animation. Do you happen to create shonen-ai stuffs?


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

nairam said:


> This is so cool! I love japanese animation. Do you happen to create shonen-ai stuffs?


Thank you! 
Does my drawing gives shonen-ai vibes? I still don't know if the manga will be normal or shonen-ai, it depends on my editor... But I do love seeing pretty boys together. :blush

By the way, here are some character designs for my manga ^^


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> Thank you!
> Does my drawing gives shonen-ai vibes? I still don't know if the manga will be normal or shonen-ai, it depends on my editor... But I do love seeing pretty boys together. :blush
> 
> By the way, here are some character designs for my manga ^^


Yeah it does  I also find them adorable hehe. I couldn't see the pictures, please upload it again. Thanks ^__^ v


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

here's some of mine


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Quick self portrait, drawn in between messages on MSN


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Elizabeth Taylor-ish WIP


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Old, I was trying to draw Evangelion characters. I wish I could draw mechas.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

^

c00l


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

New one I've been working on.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

^That's so awesome


----------



## Nightless (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh man. I could never draw that well. Maybe I'll post another day.


----------



## somesortof (Dec 28, 2012)

Zappa said:


> New one I've been working on.


love the shadows, specially on the hand, i like your style its pretty similar to mine, i think im decent too but probably not as good as you


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm trying to get better at drawing. I used to draw a lot as a kid, but stopped doing it in my teens. I'm trying to pick it back up again 

Here's a few sketches:


----------



## visionaryleo (Oct 30, 2012)

You guys are good!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a quick one I did at work today while waiting.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

this is my deamon. it doesnt talk but when it has achieved this form it protects me from intruders of my systems.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

0lly said:


> I'm trying to get better at drawing. I used to draw a lot as a kid, but stopped doing it in my teens. I'm trying to pick it back up again
> 
> Here's a few sketches:


I tried using the smear technique with my finger on the paper but it didn't seem to do nothing except ruin my shadings


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I tried using the smear technique with my finger on the paper but it didn't seem to do nothing except ruin my shadings


Yeah I'm basically just trying to work out how to shade properly; specifically I want to be able to render realistic looking skin tones. So I've just been practicing blending, with limited success, as you can see.

I started using my finger to blend, but it was no good. I've bought some paper blending stumps now, which work quite well.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Wow, you're really good at drawing anatomy 0lly.  I wish I could sketch as well as you can.

This is supposed to be an Italian actress, Valeria Golino. I guess it looks a bit like pop art, or something. My OCD is really bad, and it helps me to be able to finish a picture if I just draw everything in limited colours in MS Paint, with the default brush. I've not been able to do anything artistic since my mid-teens, so I'm happy just to have finished something.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

0lly said:


> Yeah I'm basically just trying to work out how to shade properly; specifically I want to be able to render realistic looking skin tones. So I've just been practicing blending, with limited success, as you can see.
> 
> I started using my finger to blend, but it was no good. I've bought some paper blending stumps now, which work quite well.


Never use your finger to blend with, you'll leave the acid from your fingers on the paper and its impossible to shade over without it coming out muddy looking. Avoid all finger tip even palm contact with paper. I did portrait drawings for a living for a while example.










Blending stumps are only good for 1 thing and thats really dark graphite tones they make everything look muddy. I got those skin tones by using a 2h pencil for the first layer then getting a non fragrent tissue and softly rubbed it so it blened into the paper Key is being super soft not to damage the teeth of the paper. I gradually build it from 2h to HB in that example every pencil I went up blended with a tissue.

Hope that helped!

This maticulous method even developed into my tattoo work, Work from light to dark results here.


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

enfield said:


> my practice with ms paint is paying off =)


This looks like Mezzorot (sp?) ? A member on here? :lol


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Azaria said:


> This looks like Mezzorot (sp?) ? A member on here? :lol


Lol that's exactly what I thought


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Zappa said:


> Never use your finger to blend with, you'll leave the acid from your fingers on the paper and its impossible to shade over without it coming out muddy looking. Avoid all finger tip even palm contact with paper. I did portrait drawings for a living for a while example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that's helpful! Do you use charcoal for the dark areas like the pupils and the line between the lips? I tried going dark with graphite but it looks shiny, but I have difficulty with charcoal; I guess I have too much of a heavy hand, and it gets a bit too dark and looks discontinuous next to the light graphite.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been doing a couple of tutorial from mark crilley on youtube and this what I did. I haven't drawn in years, but I still think I did ok. Next tutorial I'm gonna try is gonna be a dragon


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I post all my stuff here, i mostly paint, and i paint everything i can. tis good fun!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

no one can seem to find Pizza Mind


----------



## blackeroni (Aug 18, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3674416599410&set=o.130468980445392&type=1&theater


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

ok i'm learning to draw (never did art before ) ... don't be too harsh :/ ... this is an incomplete picture i'm drawing ... i haven't finished it because i'm drawing it now lol  ... i need help with shading ...This drawing is of a lady with a jacket and hat on ... her jacket's covering part of her face ...









This next colourful wasp i just did... the shading confused me .... because the black shading is becase it was coloured black ... the empty parts are blue orange green all sorts of colours .... i wonder should i shade it in as if it were black and white ?










hopefully i could draw as good as zappa one day


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Keep going. They're both good. 

My mind is filling in the rest of the first sketch, even though you've only drawn part of her face.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

just trying..


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Venompoo said:


> ok i'm learning to draw (never did art before )


These are awesome man, you really have an eye for shading. Keep it up!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Venompoo said:


> This next colourful wasp i just did... the shading confused me .... because the black shading is becase it was coloured black ... the empty parts are blue orange green all sorts of colours .... i wonder should i shade it in as if it were black and white ?


Yea you should, not necessarily black and white though, what shade you think they might be, you could try turning the reference image grey scale or maybe look on Google for a black and white reference?


----------



## FRWL (Jul 17, 2011)

Camelleone said:


> just trying..


Looks nice!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

.i messup up the hair behind her left cheek but i'll rub it out and fix it up later... i think i have ADD lol .... erm yeah i have alot left to do ..e.g.make the left eye alittle bigger by rubbing stuff out









i'd like to know how i could improve upon this ... i'm already in uni .... i'm not going to enrol to do Art gcse or something .... hmmm damn


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Venompoo said:


> .i messup up the hair behind her left cheek but i'll rub it out and fix it up later... i think i have ADD lol .... erm yeah i have alot left to do ..e.g.make the left eye alittle bigger by rubbing stuff out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really good for a beginner. I don't think you need to go to uni to do art. Just learn how to draw with your eye.


----------



## TheBenevolentMobster (Nov 3, 2012)

Some seriously talented artists on here. My contribution:


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

i'm going to try and draw myself. I'm drawing myself now lol .... the hard part is making different shades look as one ... as in you can see the two shades under the eye where as in the picture it's there but not so noticeable... i need to learn to refine my drawing and make it look more neat... how can i improve other than finish it lol?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Venompoo said:


> i'm going to try and draw myself. I'm drawing myself now lol .... the hard part is making different shades look as one ... as in you can see the two shades under the eye where as in the picture it's there but not so noticeable... i need to learn to refine my drawing and make it look more neat... how can i improve other than finish it lol?


This won't be the answer you're looking for, but you have to finish it. For beginner drawings these are very strong, and you clearly already have a good grasp of shading. As much as you can learn new techniques, they'll only take you so far. With your skill, practice and patience are all you need.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

You're all talented.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Have just started work on drawing a bundle of baby snakes, very rough version of it so far. I'm too ill to focus on it any more, my nose keeps running every five seconds so it's hard for me to focus on detail. Will hopefully improve on it tomorrow.


SCAN0019 by cat.read, on Flickr


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

^ That already looks so awesome :O ... and i've also just realised/ learnt something ... to draw an outline before shading


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Nice sketch cat.  I'm sure it will look great when you've shaded it in. Hope you feel better soon, too.

@ TheBenevolentMobster, I like your first suit of armour, with the hood. It reminds me of Warhammer Chaos warriors, or something like that.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

New to this thread:yes
Im kind of starting to draw again,
I made this one on my tablet but it looks a little weird hehe 
Oh well just gotta practise some more


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Some designs I was ****in around with at work while waiting enjoy.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so in awe of the immense talent. Y'all are so good! I was bad because I was drawing instead of looking for a job. This thread inspired me to draw. It's not very good but anyways..


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

catcharay said:


> I'm so in awe of the immense talent. Y'all are so good! I was bad because I was drawing instead of looking for a job. This thread inspired me to draw. It's not very good but anyways..


Good start keep at it!  heres a few recents might of already posted but eh.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Venompoo said:


> i'm going to try and draw myself. I'm drawing myself now lol .... the hard part is making different shades look as one ... as in you can see the two shades under the eye where as in the picture it's there but not so noticeable... i need to learn to refine my drawing and make it look more neat... how can i improve other than finish it lol?


Uni is always a good option if you want to go that far I'd like to one day, but try a visual arts course first then delve into fine art at a good art school, would be silly to try and do the fines up front, example doing physics without knowing basic math it doesn't work hence why most drop out. Just litterally draw what you see you've already got a good grasp of tone so just match pencils and blamo Don't fret to much as long as its close enough you're all sweet keep going brah!










Inspiration over and out.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Very neat pencil work Zappa 

I made this 8 years ago. I know, the tire... >.<


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Zappa said:


> Good start keep at it!  heres a few recents might of already posted but eh.


Thank you 

Your work is amazing! I also love how life-like and intricate some of the portraits are. Mine just don't look remotely the same. Also, good to see a fellow Aussie on here


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Arthur Dent said:


> Very neat pencil work Zappa
> 
> I made this 8 years ago. I know, the tire... >.<


I've seen that drawing adent and it's awesome


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I wish i could draw, some very talented people here


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks man i joined this free art course and for our first drawing we used charcoal and drew the objects infront of us.











Zappa said:


> Uni is always a good option if you want to go that far I'd like to one day, but try a visual arts course first then delve into fine art at a good art school, would be silly to try and do the fines up front, example doing physics without knowing basic math it doesn't work hence why most drop out. Just litterally draw what you see you've already got a good grasp of tone so just match pencils and blamo Don't fret to much as long as its close enough you're all sweet keep going brah!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

trisquel said:


>


Nicely done!

Heres a colour study I did at work today


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Zappa said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Heres a colour study I did at work today


that is insane , i know him from the movie gangs of new york :yes
i need to start looking for some workshop "visual arts" , want those skills too 
especially with colors.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Zappa said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Heres a colour study I did at work today


Insanely well done!


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

forex said:


> that is insane , i know him from the movie gangs of new york :yes
> i need to start looking for some workshop "visual arts" , want those skills too
> especially with colors.


Thanks mate, I'll post the tattoo Im doing of it later


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

My charcoal picture


----------



## Mandachii (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, so many talented folks here! I wish I could draw realistically half as good as everyone here. xD;; Now I feel so self-conscious to post my art. :X


----------



## Innominate (Dec 25, 2008)

Mandachii said:


> Wow, so many talented folks here! I wish I could draw realistically half as good as everyone here. xD;; Now I feel so self-conscious to post my art. :X


Don't let anyone else's work here or anywhere discourage you from sharing your own art. It's natural for some of us to feel intimidated when doing so at first, but everyone here seems pretty welcoming, so try not to worry about whether you measure up against others and just jump in 

Maybe I'll take my own advice and do the same (..later on..at some indefinite point in the not too distant future) :tiptoe


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Eyesontheskies said:


> My charcoal picture


That's Phenomenal!


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

txsadude said:


> That's Phenomenal!


thank you!!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

:OO!!!!! so many amazing stuff. i need art tips lol how do they blend and make it look so 3d .

here's a drawing i'm currently doing ... guess who it is so far

plus the camera's crap. the picture looks so washy when it's darken than it looks lol










now i'm starting to see mistakes lol


----------



## ImmortalArtistry (Feb 26, 2013)

Hawk - Ink & Brush 









"Through It All, I'm Here" - Ink & Brush









Dr.Doom -Pencil









"Inside"- Ink Pen


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Venompoo said:


> :OO!!!!! so many amazing stuff. i need art tips lol how do they blend and make it look so 3d .
> 
> here's a drawing i'm currently doing ... guess who it is so far
> 
> ...


Looks like Bob Marley to me, and it did so even before I noticed it says "Bob Marley drawing" in the URL.

Zappa, how much practice did it take for you to get so good? You're putting out some pro standard work right there. In fact, a lot of you guys are doing some good stuff. Is art a good career choice generally, or is it difficult to make a living out of it?


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

TheoBobTing said:


> Looks like Bob Marley to me, and it did so even before I noticed it says "Bob Marley drawing" in the URL.
> 
> Zappa, how much practice did it take for you to get so good? You're putting out some pro standard work right there. In fact, a lot of you guys are doing some good stuff. Is art a good career choice generally, or is it difficult to make a living out of it?


Been doing it full time for about 7 years, Dunno if art is a good career choice I kind of just fell into tattooing it's a good industry n all but I'm not certain about any others just that theres a lot of people with art degrees that do nothing with them.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

I am a student studying animation... can i share them here? 
http://meggasweetsmiles.deviantart.com/art/Squirrel-357567418

also, how do people embed their images? don't really go on forums :/


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

already posted this in the draw yourself thread  but figured i might post it here aswell


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Haven't done much drawing lately, so heres a tattoo I finished recently.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

annonymouse said:


> I am a student studying animation... can i share them here?
> http://meggasweetsmiles.deviantart.com/art/Squirrel-357567418
> 
> also, how do people embed their images? don't really go on forums :/


This is so cute, you've got the tail movement down perfectly.

To embed you just need to paste the image URL between IMG tags, so:

[ IMG ] whatever.gif [ /IMG ]

Only without the spaces. You can't do it for your animation because it's a flash clip, so you'd need to convert it into .gif format first.


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's a picture from Bioshock that I took and decided to draw.










I'm working on improving my art. And I know I've gotten better than when I first started, but I'm not doing as well as I'd like to.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Kiirby 

So i haven't been doing many art recently due to feeling down so I'm trying to channel those emotions to something productive


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like it didn't work


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

ok i give up, how do you edit posts??? >n<


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

annonymouse said:


> ok i give up, how do you edit posts??? >n<


Go to the post, then click the button in the bottom corner that says "edit." : )


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't have one of those O___O


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Some recent thingies.  I have more (plus explanations, short stories attached to the images, and mediums listed) if you'd kindly click the deviantart link in my siggie.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

I really like the sketch for some reason. It feels like it has energy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Zappa said:


> Some designs I was ****in around with at work while waiting enjoy.


ooh that is cool, love your use of colour.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Tanya1 said:


> ooh that is cool, love your use of colour.


Thanks


----------



## maladroit (Apr 17, 2013)

annonymouse said:


> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/098/0/6/weights_by_meggasweetsmiles-d60x8ol.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, here are my drawings: http://alex112897.deviantart.com/ (failed by posting them in a new thread but was redirected to this one )


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Zappa said:


> Haven't done much drawing lately, so heres a tattoo I finished recently.


:heart


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

dontwaitupforme said:


> :heart




Again haven't been drawing much so heres another tattoo!


----------



## AnxiousChatterbox (Apr 14, 2013)

I love this thread, some amazing talents out there!! I love that people with SA have something so much in common..

http://www.charlottexbx.deviantart.com/ My drawings!! 

A few of my favourites though..


----------



## AnxiousChatterbox (Apr 14, 2013)

My last post was a fail lol!

Just a few of my drawings!!


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

holy crap , i wish i could understand lightning and shade -_-)


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Zappa said:


> Haven't done much drawing lately, so heres a tattoo I finished recently.


just wow , very nice .
iv'e been watching a lot of tattoo shows lately, looks very cool.

were is the "new york gangster" drawing that you would post , did it still became a tattoo :b


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i drew this last night (at 2:00 am) for my mom's birthday today. it was a picture from a hike she went on for her birthday (hike was last weekend with a group of friends). oh yeah andall my art supplies (the paints, the brush) are stolen from my high school :3


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

AnxiousChatterbox said:


> My last post was a fail lol!
> 
> Just a few of my drawings!!


Omg bloody amazing!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

enfield said:


> i drew this last night (at 2:00 am) for my mom's birthday today. it was a picture from a hike she went on for her birthday (hike was last weekend with a group of friends). oh yeah andall my art supplies (the paints, the brush) are stolen from my high school :3


Very Nice!!!


----------



## AnxiousChatterbox (Apr 14, 2013)

simbo said:


> Omg bloody amazing!


Your painting is just wow.. Really awesome.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Finally took the time to go through the entire thread and man there are a lot of talented people on this site. Just wanted to give big props to everyone that contributed.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Venompoo said:


> i'm going to try and draw myself. I'm drawing myself now lol .... the hard part is making different shades look as one ... as in you can see the two shades under the eye where as in the picture it's there but not so noticeable... i need to learn to refine my drawing and make it look more neat... how can i improve other than finish it lol?


Nice.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

geese said:


> whew I guess I'll post something here because drawing is a thing I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really neat.

And I'm impressed by all of the artwork here in this thread!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

this one took me a few hours


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

enfield said:


> i drew this last night (at 2:00 am) for my mom's birthday today. it was a picture from a hike she went on for her birthday (hike was last weekend with a group of friends). oh yeah andall my art supplies (the paints, the brush) are stolen from my high school :3


I i love this!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Bawsome said:


> I i love this!





BelowtheCurrent said:


> Very Nice!!!


aw thanks. i actually think it's pretty bad! so nice comments feel *very* encouraging. though i know that's kind of a common feeling to have, to feel like whatever you draw is terrible. i'm going to try to paint this weekend (and to paint much better!), and all because of what you guys said.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Marlon said:


> this one took me a few hours


I like the collage/3D look it has going on. Also nice example of neo-dada/dadaism


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

So much incredible art in this thread! I feel so lackluster lol.

Here's just a very quick 15 min sketch I did of Frankenstein, I like drawing creepy stuff lol (I took a pic of it so I made it more greyish to mute the light and sharpened it in adobe):


----------



## Alyson (May 4, 2013)

[/quote]


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

enfield said:


> aw thanks. i actually think it's pretty bad! so nice comments feel *very* encouraging. though i know that's kind of a common feeling to have, to feel like whatever you draw is terrible. i'm going to try to paint this weekend (and to paint much better!), and all because of what you guys said.


You have a nice drawing, funny I even thought of posting mine. They're probably **** among all that I saw here.... No even wants to comment, I guess drawing isn't mine.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Warlord said:


> You have a nice drawing, funny I even thought of posting mine. They're probably **** among all that I saw here.... No even wants to comment, I guess drawing isn't mine.


thanks. and i think only got comments because more realistic painting impresses people, since not as many people do it (even though they could).


----------



## jillamos (May 9, 2013)

wow this is a long *** thread. But I like to draw too. Here's something I did last year for a final:


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

is that supposed to be goosebumps on her arm? :O


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bigger version is here, I had to use the smaller version because the other one was too big.

link


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Alexis1213 said:


> Bigger version is here, I had to use the smaller version because the other one was too big.
> 
> link


Wheeee~i love dragons :3
And WOW that's a huge file! xD
My computer would die.

I like the way you did the feet. the feet are always my downfall ^-^"


----------



## muimu (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww I love seeing other people's artwork. ^-^

Here's some of mine:


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Not really doing much haven't contributed in a while so heres a few bits and bobs I found on my floor.

Some HIM crap



Portrait study



Flower dealy.



Head study to stay fresh.



A rather ****ty figure study.



10 min study.



Rose



And of course my *****ing hair style.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

just non-reference gesture drawings and a couple doodles i did in tonight. I see some really great art in this thread


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm getting better, I'm not where I want to be, but I'm pretty happy with this one.


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Eudirya (Jan 7, 2013)

namasthey said:


>


i love this one


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

muimu said:


> Aww I love seeing other people's artwork. ^-^
> 
> Here's some of mine:


Wowwww how has no one mentioned this, it's amazing!


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

Eudirya said:


> i love this one


thanks thats Lord Krishna


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't drawn in years but here are some of my old drawings.




























I'm more into photography now, especially floral photography.


----------



## CLONES (May 17, 2013)

*Glapes suri*

Cuk on cuming contradiction
Contradiction


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Bawsome said:


>


Awesome.

EDIT: I hadn't seen your name before I posted that BTW.


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

Here are some examples of my work:


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

Here's the first one:


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

(i don't take credit for the background)


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

^That's pretty trippy


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

TheoBobTing said:


> Awesome.
> 
> EDIT: I hadn't seen your name before I posted that BTW.


Thanks man,


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Bawsome said:


>


it seems we have bob ross among us  looks freaking great.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

forex said:


> it seems we have bob ross among us  looks freaking great.


ha ha ah now, i wouldn't compare my self to the Bob Ross, that man is on a whole nother league of human.


----------



## ConscientiousKate (Jun 3, 2013)

Everyone's so talented!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Try my hand at graphic design


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

What I started last week and have been working on lately: clicketyclick
Been a long process, and the finish line isn't nearing yet. But it's been good to paint again after a break of several years.


----------



## Miss Imaginary (Jul 4, 2012)

Love looking at peoples work! Here's a couple of mine:


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Probably a weird choice of uniform color but this was the actual palette of my high school outfit... black, gold, greenish khaki, and annoyingly vivid purple.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> Probably a weird choice of uniform color but this was the actual palette of my high school outfit... black, gold, greenish khaki, and annoyingly vivid purple.


Awesome!!


----------



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey there,

Here's is a link to my photo gallery. I'm in school for animation/media arts.

http://boomkittystudio-com.webs.com/apps/photos/

Thank you,

-Sarah


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

a few mistakes, need to start making loads of studies :'(


----------



## Zimsavedlives (Jul 3, 2013)

[QUOTEMarakunda]Wow, that's great! Looks really good actually, it really looks like him! :clap[/QUOTE]
omygod kakashiiiiiiiiiii I can't. :heart


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

some artwork here are truly amazeballs
wish I could draw freehand especially


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

i did some drawing tutorials i found online and this is how my attempts turned out 
sorry the pics aren't very clear but if anyone can see how i may be able to improve i'd like to know?

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag25/chelle20131/IMG01703-20130704-1623_zpsab7d679c.jpg

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag25/chelle20131/IMG01702-20130704-1623_zps0bd65750.jpg

http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag25/chelle20131/IMG01699-20130704-1622_zps01d89b64.jpg
this last one was supposed to be a dragon head but ended up more like a horse


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> i did some drawing tutorials i found online and this is how my attempts turned out
> sorry the pics aren't very clear but if anyone can see how i may be able to improve i'd like to know?
> 
> http://i1297.photobucket.com/albums/ag25/chelle20131/IMG01703-20130704-1623_zpsab7d679c.jpg
> ...


Ur already a better drawer than i am! so i cant offer any advise apart to stick with it, you will get better at it.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Ur already a better drawer than i am! so i cant offer any advise apart to stick with it, you will get better at it.


thank you


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

some animu art I drew. I was testing SAI at that moment.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

trisquel said:


> Try my hand at graphic design


 I have always wondered. Is this supposed to resemble a heart? It really looks like it in your avatar but it looks different full size.

Whatever the case, it's strangely interesting.


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

One of my most recent (5B and 6B pencil drawing):


----------



## Miss Imaginary (Jul 4, 2012)

Pencil drawing:


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Not much. I just sketch. Done this morning.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Mokuren said:


> a few mistakes, need to start making loads of studies :'(


Too many great drawings in the last few pages alone 

I like this one a lot too. Serene and a pseudo-world.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crap is there some talent here.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Most of the art here is so impressive that I'd feel embarrassed to post some of mine. Maybe later.


----------



## Brand20 (Dec 12, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Try my hand at graphic design


Excellent work - very well done!


----------



## geodude (Jul 22, 2013)

Bawsome said:


>


Bawsome!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm taking a beginning drawing class at the local community college to speed up my credits this summer. some stuff from it (most everything is either charcoal or pen) :




























also some large random drawing i started but never finished lying around at home


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Just something simple.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> i'm taking a beginning drawing class at the local community college to speed up my credits this summer. some stuff from it (most everything is either charcoal or pen) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my goodness, such amazing work


----------



## divina (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't drawn in years but this is what I used to do.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Sooo old... did this half a year ago I think.


----------



## Clockwork Vagabond (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I can practice.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive never tried to make digital art. I wouldn't have the first idea where to begin.. but Id like to try and figure it out.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

u guys rock


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Trying to build more confidence with my silly cartoons










Failed attempt at brush effects, I haven't gotten the hang of that kinda stuff, I should stick to the simpler shading. Lol rambling...I draw this character alot.










Oh crap I realized I neglected to draw his piercings XD


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Ive never tried to make digital art. I wouldn't have the first idea where to begin.. but Id like to try and figure it out.


You'd probably start on MS Paint or something if you want to just learn how to work with a mouse. If you want to get serious, you'd have to get a wacom tablet and a better program, such as Paint tool SAI for beginners or Photoshop.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Sooo old... did this half a year ago I think.


Whoo! That is so cool! Love all the different colors! The eye is very striking! I wish I could do something like that. How long have you been doing art like this?


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

JadedJade said:


> Whoo! That is so cool! Love all the different colors! The eye is very striking! I wish I could do something like that. How long have you been doing art like this?


Started getting into it when I was 10, have been working with various digital art stuff since I was 12~ ^^


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Jean Kirschtein [Attack on Titan] speedpaint.
This guy's face should look like a horse but oh well.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> Jean Kirschtein [Attack on Titan] speedpaint.
> This guy's face should look like a horse but oh well.


Sorry Shou-chan, I can't see the image. I guess hotlinking problems.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> i'm taking a beginning drawing class at the local community college to speed up my credits this summer. some stuff from it (most everything is either charcoal or pen) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AnxiousChatterbox said:


> My last post was a fail lol!
> 
> Just a few of my drawings!!





Zappa said:


> New one I've been working on.





kiirby said:


> Most recent piece, it's a rotting butternut squash.
> 
> I don't really incorporate any themes or symbolism into my paintings, but if I had to suggest one for this it would probably involve the words "vaginal" and "terror".





retepe94 said:


>


some really incredible work here. i was going to share some drawings until i saw the standards here, haha


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Was going to share, sees the standards set, I have decided not to due to utter fear and the bit bout most of my stuff being line-art..and being out of practice.
Might as well post one thing..probably get laughed at..over a year old from 2011..what the hell laugh away guys.










I am going to go hide now.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

TheBLA said:


> Sorry Shou-chan, I can't see the image. I guess hotlinking problems.


Sou ka... I can't seem to hotlink from Pixiv, I hope it works now. :S
A quick doodling of Jean Kirschtein from Attack on Titan.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> Sou ka... I can't seem to hotlink from Pixiv :S


Its ok, I just wanted to let you know. :yes

EDIT: Now it is working. I like the colors on it a lot. Very striking!


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Just kidding, as an art student myself I'm liking what I see. Don't ever stop drawing or creating - art is one thing that makes us living beings, not machines.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Here is a few more of mine. It's rather stylised (still experimenting) compared to your more realist works, but that's hardly a surprise as I'm hoping to get into illustration/animation one day.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

did this for my brother on his and his son's birthday . 10 june


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

Old painting i did for my uncle. He wanted something painted on flag for some competition they held at their workplace i think .


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

sylbea said:


> Here is a few more of mine. It's rather stylised (still experimenting) compared to your more realist works, but that's hardly a surprise as I'm hoping to get into illustration/animation one day.


Pretty impressive... In fact in my view you capture a true inner expression by means of the distortion (less realism as you called it). Many people in this thread are amazingly skilled in realism (surely a great ability by itself), however i think that if that is coupled with the skill to subtract some elements from the forms so as to depict inner states, the art becomes even more interesting 

(ps i can't draw anything by the way, never could. I only could create 3d models and graphics, which is not at all the same and i don't really consider it an "art" )


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, decided to share some of my old drawings from back in 2005 I did. I haven't done anything after that, though I'd like to start again and see what develops. Anyway...(files in the attachment)


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

Mersault said:


> Pretty impressive... In fact in my view you capture a true inner expression by means of the distortion (less realism as you called it). Many people in this thread are amazingly skilled in realism (surely a great ability by itself), however i think that if that is coupled with the skill to subtract some elements from the forms so as to depict inner states, the art becomes even more interesting
> 
> (ps i can't draw anything by the way, never could. I only could create 3d models and graphics, which is not at all the same and i don't really consider it an "art" )


Thanks, Mersault. That is precisely the reason I lean towards stylisation - I see it not only as a way to express, but to innovate as well. It comes down to personal preference, really.

Realism is in fact the basis of drawing, so for that it's indeed an admirable skill. Keep it up, guys.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

photorealisticotakuman said:


> did this for my brother on his and his son's birthday . 10 june


Very nice! How long did this take you? I can imagine how delighted they were when they saw this.



photorealisticotakuman said:


> Old painting i did for my uncle. He wanted something painted on flag for some competition they held at their workplace i think .


Looks like conquering the Everest, if that's what you intended for.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

JadedJade said:


> Okay, decided to share some of my old drawings from back in 2005 I did. I haven't done anything after that, though I'd like to start again and see what develops. Anyway...(files in the attachment)


I see you like Star Wars too. What will you be drawing now?


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

sylbea said:


> I see you like Star Wars too. What will you be drawing now?


I was an obsessed fan at the time of drawing things. That was 7-8 years ago. I haven't done much drawing sense, so I'm pretty rusty right now, but I'd really like to get back into it if I have the patients and determination. I'd draw anything scifi, my main genre of interest, would love to draw some ancient cities and cultural stuff like roman and egyptian. I should do king tuts mask, not too far from my darth vader mask.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

sylbea said:


> Very nice! How long did this take you? I can imagine how delighted they were when they saw this.
> 
> Looks like conquering the Everest, if that's what you intended for.


haha Thanks Sylbea . about the portrait ; It took me 2 months ( on and off ; estimated to 400 Hrs maybe) yes they were delighted to see it. Only his wife new about it, my brother looked shocked lol

that mountain painting: yes those people are conquering a mountain. It was more about my uncle's bank ( that logo on the giant flag) defeating other competitive banks. The banks were represented by flag colors. Don't know if I explained it properly, huff grammar bites these days


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

JadedJade said:


> I was an obsessed fan at the time of drawing things. That was 7-8 years ago. I haven't done much drawing sense, so I'm pretty rusty right now, but I'd really like to get back into it if I have the patients and determination. I'd draw anything scifi, my main genre of interest, would love to draw some ancient cities and cultural stuff like roman and egyptian. I should do king tuts mask, not too far from my darth vader mask.


Patience and determination... such virtues to be expected of anyone. I'd like to see your King Tut's Mask, if you care to draw it with his royal sceptres as well.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

photorealisticotakuman said:


> haha Thanks Sylbea . about the portrait ; It took me 2 months ( on and off ; estimated to 400 Hrs maybe) yes they were delighted to see it. Only his wife new about it, my brother looked shocked lol
> 
> that mountain painting: yes those people are conquering a mountain. It was more about my uncle's bank ( that logo on the giant flag) defeating other competitive banks. The banks were represented by flag colors. Don't know if I explained it properly, huff grammar bites these days


The time was well-spent indeed. If I were you I would've tried to finish it right away out of fear that I would give up on it eventually. That being said, have you thought about making art your career?

Cool story, bro. You should do a rat race next time for the same concept. :yes


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

This piece was the last thing I've drawn. It was a gift for my ex-bf for Valentine's Day...
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h118/Daniel-Contreras/Avi Art/ColoredArt.jpg

Here is the rough draft:
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h118/Daniel-Contreras/Avi Art/Scan.jpg


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

sylbea said:


> Patience and determination... such virtues to be expected of anyone. I'd like to see your King Tut's Mask, if you care to draw it with his royal sceptres as well.


Alright. I'll let you know if I ever do it.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

sylbea said:


> The time was well-spent indeed. If I were you I would've tried to finish it right away out of fear that I would give up on it eventually. That being said, have you thought about making art your career?
> 
> Cool story, bro. You should do a rat race next time for the same concept. :yes


 <--haha oh yeah ,that would've translated far better, maybe next time huh.

..and Yes. I am actually planning on making art my career. And i'm actually into animation, illustration and fine arts too. 
I see quite a beautiful style to your art, I am sure you are considering art as a career right?


----------



## JezZar (May 28, 2013)

http://jcreation93.deviantart.com/gallery/

Some of my work here guys, some nice work on here:yes!


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

I get too self concious about going shopping alone. I see all the pretty clothes and shoes but I don't have the confidence to tell the clerk that I want that shirt or try those shoes. So I'm drawing my own tees! They're big, but that's the smallest size I could find. They don't make sizes for girls just men and kids.










I'm doing Rilakkuma next!


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

^that shirt is cute heheh

Here's a sculpt of mine
http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/004/7/4/__rasklapanje___by_pyro939-d5qd7wu.png

and here's one of my random drawings
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/143/f/f/ff285a4929304e5b3acf92ea2cef3cd2-d3gogly.png

:]


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice sculpture


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

photorealisticotakuman said:


> <--haha oh yeah ,that would've translated far better, maybe next time huh.
> 
> ..and Yes. I am actually planning on making art my career. And i'm actually into animation, illustration and fine arts too.
> I see quite a beautiful style to your art, I am sure you are considering art as a career right?


Yes, I'm doing an art foundation first before I can decide which area to specialise in. Illustration and animation seem like my thing too, it's the storytelling that appeals to me the most.


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

JezZar said:


> http://jcreation93.deviantart.com/gallery/
> 
> Some of my work here guys, some nice work on here:yes!


Interested in concept art by any chance?



deeeanabanana said:


> I get too self concious about going shopping alone. I see all the pretty clothes and shoes but I don't have the confidence to tell the clerk that I want that shirt or try those shoes. So I'm drawing my own tees! They're big, but that's the smallest size I could find. They don't make sizes for girls just men and kids.


It's cute how SA inspired you to make your own t-shirts, heh. That's a good thing. You could make a business out of it if you wish.



Onimaru said:


> ^that shirt is cute heheh
> 
> Here's a sculpt of mine
> http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/004/7/4/__rasklapanje___by_pyro939-d5qd7wu.png
> ...


That sculpture made me think Earthworm in utter despair. That's art if you ask me.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I didn't know that there's a thread about art! :O I'm gonna post some when I'm free. Saw some of the drawings. And they look AWESOME


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

^those look really cool man 
dig the style c:


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there a thread about art trades? there should be one where we do lil sketches for each other...
just a thought


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Onimaru said:


> Is there a thread about art trades? there should be one where we do lil sketches for each other...
> just a thought


I agree with this.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

A random art of an one-shot manga I make for a competition. I just throw characters with all kind of social problems such as _futōkō __[school refusal]_, _shubo-kyofu _[similar to BDD], _hikikomori _[acute social withdrawal], NEET, freeter, _hodo-hodo zoku_ [employee who refuses promotion to avoid stress at workplace] in an awkward adventure.

The story revolves around Jun, a 15 years old _boy_ who is too anxious to interact with human-even online. Desperate for a friend, he seeks a company through Ouija Board, but the spirit he's been talking to turns out to be even more socially isolated hermit.


----------



## Onimaru (Jun 2, 2013)

^ how even...
Your art is amazing  love it


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

@ShouNagatsuki
wow thats so cool!! youre like real mangaka! : o btw is there any place you can read that one shot online?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's a painting of mine from my high school days.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Just working on some landscapes ans scenery, usually only focus on charachter


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Ah I am so jelly. All of you guys can draw so well.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

I am officially glad I am going into graphics so I don't have to compete with anyone here..I really suck in comparison.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Onimaru said:


> ^that shirt is cute heheh
> 
> Here's a sculpt of mine
> http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2013/004/7/4/__rasklapanje___by_pyro939-d5qd7wu.png
> ...


That sculpture is awesome


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

deeeanabanana said:


> I get too self concious about going shopping alone. I see all the pretty clothes and shoes but I don't have the confidence to tell the clerk that I want that shirt or try those shoes. So I'm drawing my own tees! They're big, but that's the smallest size I could find. They don't make sizes for girls just men and kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Mooovieee Wooolverineee. Might add blood to the claws. Might not.










One of these days Ill eventually force myself to draw Deadpool and Deaths boat scene from the vidya game. Hes just so.. red. Color takes me 5000 years to do.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Mooovieee Wooolverineee. Might add blood to the claws. Might not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that's really good, I love myself some wolvie. Do you do colour and what not - that would be cool to see? 

I only just found this thread and I have only had time to skip through the last few pages, but everyone here is really talented. I wish I had drawing skills :/


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

photorealisticotakuman said:


> did this for my brother on his and his son's birthday . 10 june


Also this is really good as well, so human like. +1 internets


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

[email protected]

ignore the site name and enjoy the gallery!

-Nathan


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Also this is really good as well, so human like. +1 internets


 Man, this is really good.


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

I dig this.


KelsKels said:


> Mooovieee Wooolverineee. Might add blood to the claws. Might not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Zappa said:


>


This is really good, are you self-taught?


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Notus said:


> This is really good, are you self-taught?


I am indeed, thanks man!


----------



## ginnykitty (Oct 21, 2013)

So this is a very recent surreal self portrait I did... It's a bigger painting, about 4.5 x 3 oil on canvas. I had a really bad mental breakdown and a few panic attacks and this is what came of it... so yeah. Yay for having a creative outlet, I suppose? :\


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

ginnykitty said:


> So this is a very recent surreal self portrait I did... It's a bigger painting, about 4.5 x 3 oil on canvas. I had a really bad mental breakdown and a few panic attacks and this is what came of it... so yeah. Yay for having a creative outlet, I suppose? :\


Wow. This is really good. I wish I can create something like this when I'm frustrated. O_O


----------



## AgentSupport101 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Some drawings*

Hello,

I just wanted to share some of my drawings and interact with other people 
So, here they are...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a self portrait, the first i ever did, i will post it soon. I only found this thread.
Looking thru the pages though, a lot of you guys are ridiculously gifted and at the same time i am envious yet inspired.
Beautiful stuff.


----------



## fizamalik (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow. Nice work man. It is all amazing arts pics collation shearing.
They are looks so beautiful!​


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> i'm taking a beginning drawing class at the local community college to speed up my credits this summer. some stuff from it (most everything is either charcoal or pen) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## TimDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like Honest Abe has a deep dark secret.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ TimDude, I really dig that sketch.

Anyway, anyone remember how enfield (who was permanently banned a few months ago) used to do MS paint portraits of some SASers? Well here's an homage to that.

I know I am in no way near similar to the style enfield employed, but it's the idea of doing it in MS Paint that counts.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

It's just a doodle of me.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

photorealisticotakuman said:


> did this for my brother on his and his son's birthday . 10 june


This is amazing.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ TimDude, I really dig that sketch.
> 
> Anyway, anyone remember how enfield (who was permanently banned a few months ago) used to do MS paint portraits of some SASers? Well here's an homage to that.
> 
> I know I am in no way near similar to the style enfield employed, but it's the idea of doing it in MS Paint that counts.


Awesome! I like the melancholic look in his eyes, as if he missed us as much as we miss him.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> ^ TimDude, I really dig that sketch.
> 
> Anyway, anyone remember how enfield (who was permanently banned a few months ago) used to do MS paint portraits of some SASers? Well here's an homage to that.
> 
> I know I am in no way near similar to the style enfield employed, but it's the idea of doing it in MS Paint that counts.


That looks like him :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

doodle.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I took a drawing class this summer and am considering trying with drawing again. In order do so I need accolades for old **** I made. I hated my art teacher so I barely tried in class, but here's the stuff that didn't end up bad or that I didn't hate doing.

Self portrait ( I HATE self portraits si this was very hard, I hate looking at/drawing myself.










Continuous line drawing (all one line)










Unfinished portrait of another classmate (I only had an hour, and had to restart after like 30 minutes bc my professore was like "You have to do it the way I tell you to" and was reading directions, and it came out so bad, I had to restart and do it my own way. Then he was like "meh" when he looked at it since I was proud, cause it looked exactly like the kid. I hated him.










10 minute gesture drawing.










Upside down image of drapery. It was my first ever time using pastels and I was proud that it was pretty good considering.










This I made before the class, to see if I could still draw (it'd been a long while). It was something I did quick so I hate her back, and got lazy with the shading, but I like it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Holy sh!t. I didn't know you drew, Barette. Those are awesome. Love your self portrait and the rooster continuous line sketch.

Drawing I did today....no comment.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Barette said:


> I took a drawing class this summer and am considering trying with drawing again.


You should! I like what you've shown here, especially that portrait of the other classmate and the last one of the woman's back (I thought the shading was pretty decent still imo). Ah, self portraits. I hate to do those too but mostly just because something about using my face as a reference is a profoundly weird experience and annoying as **** to me. Also, I lose interest pretty fast.









"Ingrid" 750x750, 09/11/2013, digital painting
A portrait I did of a random girl in a random photo found on teh internets. Towards the end the tip of my stylus broke off so I had to use the mouse and got pretty lazy with it. Maybe I'll touch it up a bit when I get a new one. Maybe. Eh. Censored here because I'll probably get threatened with a ban for posting 'pornography' again. :whip









"Paloma", digital painting
Did this rough little thing a while back while trying out different styles, probably about a year before the upper one. Got pretty damn lazy towards the end as well (surprais big not)


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^Woah! Wish I knew how to use the computer to do that kinda stuff. Very talented! :b

Watercolor that I'm workin on. Somethin my Aunt requested.








.....yeah it is a horse.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Citrine said:


> ^Woah! Wish I knew how to use the computer to do that kinda stuff. Very talented! :b


Thanks! Wish I knew how to use the painting brush irl beyond the capacity of the slightly-above-average kindergartner though. Maybe when I can afford some new supplies I'll get back into doing oil paintings.

I like the vegetation and the mountains on yours btw, do feel free to share the end result if you want to.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Breaking Bad and.....










....Tegan and Sara Quinn posters as christmas presents for each of my sisters.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Breaking Bad and.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I especially like the breaking bad one and what u did with the couch. I'm sure ur sisters will love it. :yes


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

1960s-ish inspired random portrait.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

I've noticed that people are censoring their artwork here...

Does the stuff we post here have to be "safe for work", even though it's, you know, art? Censoring art kinda pizzles me off...


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

TheHopeless said:


> I've noticed that people are censoring their artwork here...
> 
> Does the stuff we post here have to be "safe for work", even though it's, you know, art? Censoring art kinda pizzles me off...


Yeah, I once posted another 'topless' portrait painting in a photo album on my profile but it got deleted in minutes and got a message quoting the site rules which said that I was at risk of being banned immediately for posting nudity/pornography. So I've been censoring art ever since (ohh, my soul). I wonder if a mannerism or baroque painting with barebreasted ladies or a Greek Aphrodite statue would fall under puritan censorship too.

But yeah. Nipples destroy lives, y'know.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

That sucks. I posted a thread about being afraid to share my artwork and some people encouraged me to post art here. But I simply refuse to put my artwork in a place that perverts the good name of art by placing it in the same category as pornography, all the while criminalizing the human body.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My first oil painting


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Euripides said:


> Yeah, I once posted another 'topless' portrait painting in a photo album on my profile but it got deleted in minutes and got a message quoting the site rules which said that I was at risk of being banned immediately for posting nudity/pornography. So I've been censoring art ever since (ohh, my soul). I wonder if a mannerism or baroque painting with barebreasted ladies or a Greek Aphrodite statue would fall under puritan censorship too.
> 
> But yeah. Nipples destroy lives, y'know.


Topless men aren't censored either (because people have posted a few,) how curious...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Breaking Bad and.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really cool.


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Estelle said:


> My first oil painting


Nice painting..the color scheme is very nice..


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

hehehhehehehehehhe


----------



## starguitar (Oct 20, 2013)

This thread is awesome and inspiring! Here's my first upload. Drew this when I was 13.


----------



## starguitar (Oct 20, 2013)

Really old sketches I did based off of Bram Stoker's Dracula comic books


----------



## starguitar (Oct 20, 2013)

Some more Bram Stoker's Dracula sketches


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^these are awesome!


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm still proud of this even if you guys do put me to shame. Its the only time I've felt my emotions dribble out of my pencil and onto the page


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

jc22 said:


> I'm still proud of this even if you guys do put me to shame. Its the only time I've felt my emotions dribble out of my pencil and onto the page


 This is good artwork, nothing wrong with relieving your emotions out by drawing. Yes, it may be dark or depressing but it is still good artwork.


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

This is my favourite image I've drawn:


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

RebuiltByHumans said:


> This is my favourite image I've drawn:


 Not sure if it is just me but I can not see the image :stu


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Nicole G said:


> Not sure if it is just me but I can not see the image :stu


I can't see it either.


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

Nicole G said:


> Not sure if it is just me but I can not see the image :stu


Sorry. ;(


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is the image!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ Much better  Very nice too, I like it!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

RebuiltByHumans said:


> Here is the image!


 Wow, that's an incredible piece.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OK I think I'm done with this now. I can't paint metal well at all, reflections (like on the eye) or creases in fabric. The snout area was a pain because curly fur D: also beyond me. Also shadows and lighting have always gone right over my head for the most part. But I think I need to move on to something else now.. I think the fur looks OK at least.


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

Nicole G said:


> ^^ Much better  Very nice too, I like it!





JustThisGuy said:


> Wow, that's an incredible piece.


Thank you. This means a lot to me.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

http://agezo.deviantart.com/gallery/ 
For anyone who wants to take a look. I'm not as good as I want to be, but I try to practice often.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Str said:


> http://agezo.deviantart.com/gallery/
> For anyone who wants to take a look. I'm not as good as I want to be, but I try to practice often.


 What are you talking about silly!? These are awesome, keep at it!


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

Another of mine - "Antarctica"


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope no one minds -- I've been using photos from the member photo album threads for portrait sketch practice. If you recognize your portrait here and would like me to take it down, please feel free to message or quote me requesting for the takedown.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

One of many pages of sketches I did yesterday...only somewhat proud of this one because I tried to use a medium other than a papermate pen (lol), watercolour.


----------



## starguitar (Oct 20, 2013)

@AceEmoKid

I love your style of drawing! Like how you can draw hair with a few strokes of the pen, and the way you do shading. I always like how draw the eyes...they are very expressive.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

RebuiltByHumans said:


> Another of mine - "Antarctica"


 Simply amazing! 



AceEmoKid said:


> One of many pages of sketches I did yesterday...only somewhat proud of this one because I tried to use a medium other than a papermate pen (lol), watercolour.


 I love the added colour in this one


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

Nicole G said:


> Simply amazing!


Thank you. :yes


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

After a lot of frustration trying to draw landscapes out of memory, I decided to draw redraw this photo.








Does anyone know any good tutorials on drawing landscapes (preferably the types you would find in games)?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


>


Ur style is so cool man, muchos jelliose.
is that pony taking a poo dog style?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> One of many pages of sketches I did yesterday...only somewhat proud of this one because I tried to use a medium other than a papermate pen (lol), watercolour.


These are cool, very expressive. I love the colours too on the pig's hair.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I posted some of my paintings for now on my profile album.
Let me know what you think


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Ur style is so cool man, muchos jelliose.
> is that pony taking a poo dog style?


jelliose? and lol, nah, the pony is just sitting strangely, but definitely not taking a poo. otherwise i would've drawn a little poo underneath (ew).



Persephone The Dread said:


> These are cool, very expressive. I love the colours too on the pig's hair.


that's supposed to be a weird version of fluttershy (a pony), actually, but thank you!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Umpalumpa said:


> I posted some of my paintings for now on my profile album.
> Let me know what you think


ur art is really cool, recommend people check it out.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Breaking Bad and.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Breaking Bad one!!!!!! You're really good! :clap


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

For ''Do androids dream of electric sheep? By Philip K.Dick''. Great novel <3


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

*#so pro*

Drew this from the Draw Something app which took me like a minute to draw and I had fun with it too.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Working on my first character sheet.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ very good


----------



## Reisender314 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kascheritt said:


> Working on my first character sheet.


That is excellent, what are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you ! I'm planning to draw at least two more characters and then maybe create a short story in manga pages or something, I'm a total noob at it so yeah. Just having fun right now :]


----------



## Reisender314 (Jan 31, 2014)

A logo I have been working on for a while.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> jelliose? and lol, nah, the pony is just sitting strangely, but definitely not taking a poo. otherwise i would've drawn a little poo underneath (ew).


Draw the poo


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Would you have recognized it without the reference picture? Idk if I would.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

hai gaiz. :3 Here's some stuff I did.









decaying leaves









a fish disintegrating into the ocean









creepy double headed thing

(more drawing & painting **** here: http://kiu.tumblr.com/)


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Owuhh, that fish is awesome


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

@dreamloss: That is some amazing talent right there


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> Would you have recognized it without the reference picture? Idk if I would.


I think I would've guessed it right away :um



dreamloss said:


> hai gaiz. :3 Here's some stuff I did.
> 
> (more drawing & painting **** here: http://kiu.tumblr.com/)


Creepy awesomeness :boogie If I was to shade something on paper it would be a horrible a mess ( past experience ) .

Drew another one. I'm not sure about this robot, I like it... but there's just something, maybe the face is too sinister looking.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

HollaFlower said:


> Owuhh, that fish is awesome





Nicole G said:


> @dreamloss: That is some amazing talent right there





Kascheritt said:


> I think I would've guessed it right away :um
> 
> Creepy awesomeness :boogie If I was to shade something on paper it would be a horrible a mess ( past experience ) .
> 
> Drew another one. I'm not sure about this robot, I like it... but there's just something, maybe the face is too sinister looking.


Aw thanks ^_^ you are all too kind~

& sweet robot design!


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

My most popular drawing.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow ! I love Alien XD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ That's really awesome kevinseniorof2013


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> Wow ! I love Alien XD





WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ That's really awesome kevinseniorof2013


Thanks guys!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my first attempt at a still life. Does anyone have any tips on doing these?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Will you try more ?
Unfortunately, I've no tips. You can look up some tutorials online :]

It took forever to decide on the armor and now it looks like a necromancer >_< Well, I'll finish the whole sketch tomorrow and edit. Clothing pisses me off x.x
EDIT: Done. I'll probably change a bunch of things on final version though.


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Drew this back when I was in 4th grade I think. Miss my dog.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


>


Looks like the girl from claymore.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Kascheritt said:


> ^ Will you try more ?
> Unfortunately, I've no tips. You can look up some tutorials online :]
> 
> It took forever to decide on the armor and now it looks like a necromancer >_< Well, I'll finish the whole sketch tomorrow and edit. Clothing pisses me off x.x


Yeah I think I'll do one again soon. It's pretty tough though, I'd much rather draw characters and stuff from my head, but I gotta get better at painting somehow.

And that's a cool character you drew, is it one of your own?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

zraktor said:


> Looks like the girl from claymore.


I've added a sword, just for the heck of it xD



StreetWiseHercules said:


> Yeah I think I'll do one again soon. It's pretty tough though, I'd much rather draw characters and stuff from my head, but I gotta get better at painting somehow.
> 
> And that's a cool character you drew, is it one of your own?


I'm sure it is. Practice is the key, but I know how frustrating it is :| 
I've edited my previous post. Will draw a male character next.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cover for my mum's birthday card.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> cover for my mum's birthday card.


I was looking at that for a good couple of seconds, wondering what was going on, before I even realized it spelled out anything lol. Optical illusion successful! Very cool and thoughtful.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> cover for my mum's birthday card.


 That is pretty cool!! :yes


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

@AceEmoKid That looks very nice :]


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

dreamloss said:


>


That's harmoniously morbid, i like it


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

StreetWiseHercules said:


> This is my first attempt at a still life. Does anyone have any tips on doing these?


Did you draw from a photograph or actual still life?

Looks like i'm looking through foggy glasses. I don't know how the actual scene looked like but your painting looks realistic. The shapes and colours look right. The only advice i would give is to spend more time on it adding more detail.

Try and play around with hard edges also. It looks like you only used a soft brush. It's not bad but you might benefit from using some of both.

Good luck


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> ^ Will you try more ?
> Unfortunately, I've no tips. You can look up some tutorials online :]
> 
> It took forever to decide on the armor and now it looks like a necromancer >_< Well, I'll finish the whole sketch tomorrow and edit. Clothing pisses me off x.x
> EDIT: Done. I'll probably change a bunch of things on final version though.


I like the design of the skirt

The leg sticking out is a good starting point to make the pose look more interesting. You did stretch the calve though. you need to bring the knee lower. To do this, you need to also twist the hips. this might sound confusing so this might be more useful:




4:31 should be a good point of interest for you


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

I worked on this piece this weekend. Was watching an art stream and the creative juices needed a release. 
I surprised myself with this one. usually i would have stopped a lot earlier. 
I am quite lazy.

Yes i know i didn't shade in the egg and yes the feet need more attention.
Constructive criticism is welcome!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^ really neat!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Scribbled this today















I just saw that Imageshack is no longer free , 20 days left until my trial is over :[



Mokuren said:


> I like the design of the skirt
> 
> The leg sticking out is a good starting point to make the pose look more interesting. You did stretch the calve though. you need to bring the knee lower. To do this, you need to also twist the hips. this might sound confusing so this might be more useful:
> 
> ...


Ah ! I see, I understand what you mean ;D Thank you, I'll certainly make use of all those tutorials and your tips :3



Mokuren said:


> I worked on this piece this weekend. Was watching an art stream and the creative juices needed a release.
> I surprised myself with this one. usually i would have stopped a lot earlier.
> I am quite lazy.
> 
> ...


:um That's so cool !


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Stiltzkin said:


> That's harmoniously morbid, i like it


aw thankyou ^_^ 
That was exactly what I was going for haha



Mokuren said:


> I worked on this piece this weekend. Was watching an art stream and the creative juices needed a release.
> I surprised myself with this one. usually i would have stopped a lot earlier.
> I am quite lazy.
> 
> ...


I love the style, it's kinda collage-y. What program do you use?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

old sketches; not too interesting. generic. but i feel like gavroche in his swirly, detached unreality.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Kascheritt said:


> I just saw that Imageshack is no longer free , 20 days left until my trial is over :[


Forget about Imgshack, use Imgur. How can imgshack still be so popular i don't get it, imgur is just better in every way.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

dreamloss said:


> I love the style, it's kinda collage-y. What program do you use?


I used Photoshop. It might feel like a collage because the way i used textures in certain places. I was too lazy to draw the detail in the tree so i slapped some textures on it xD


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> I used Photoshop. It might feel like a collage because the way i used textures in certain places. I was too lazy to draw the detail in the tree so i slapped some textures on it xD


Oh cool! The effect turned out really interesting and complex looking! ^_^ I've never tried using textures on photoshop before, what tool do you use for it? Or do you do that using layers?


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

since I had nothing better to do....
And no that bowl-cut guy is not Justin Bieber.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

dreamloss said:


> Oh cool! The effect turned out really interesting and complex looking! ^_^ I've never tried using textures on photoshop before, what tool do you use for it? Or do you do that using layers?


Yeah just get stock images of a texture you like and put the picture in its own layer, lower the opacity a bit and warp it to sit on the object you want it to go on.

Ideally though, the opacity would be quite low and you go and add more detail and change it up.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

eren said:


>


That _is_ justin bieber. Admit it. :teeth


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

^
All of them :teeth Awesome work though, eren :]










**** you hands !!! :blank Didn't bother with clothes, my mind is not creative today.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mokuren said:


> Did you draw from a photograph or actual still life?
> 
> Looks like i'm looking through foggy glasses. I don't know how the actual scene looked like but your painting looks realistic. The shapes and colours look right. The only advice i would give is to spend more time on it adding more detail.
> 
> ...


It was from life, I put a banana on my desk and stared at it for a few hours lol. Thanks for the advice, I'll try and add some hard edges on my next one, I'm assuming you do that with a smaller and harder brush? I definitely gotta spend more time on these too, to get that level of detail.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Kascheritt said:


> ^
> All of them :teeth Awesome work though, eren :]
> 
> 
> ...


This pose reminds me of that anime, Kill la Kill
[EDIT]
(







)

Did this one the other day on flash... my Photoshop trial ran out xD
(WIP)


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Mokuren said:


> This pose reminds me of that anime, Kill la Kill
> [EDIT]
> ( )
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had that image in my mind as reference. I was drawing something entirely different, but that didn't go so well because it was a new angle for me.

This one reminds me of Sylvari from Guild Wars 2, the plant people :um


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Quick sketches of Ellie and Riley I did upon watching gameplay from Left Behind.










And some other random sketch. Eh.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh no. Too big O_O But yeah, here you go. :S


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

jap said:


>


Nice stroke. What medium did you use?


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

zraktor said:


> Nice stroke. What medium did you use?


I've used traditional mediums such as pencil and markers, I used copic multiliner for the outline and Copic markers (Ciao) for colouring, and I used a white out for the the whites on her eyes. and Thanks!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Drawing another character, this time a kid ._.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

zraktor said:


> That _is_ justin bieber. Admit it. :teeth





Kascheritt said:


> ^
> All of them :teeth Awesome work though, eren :]


Dangit. :teeth
Thank you though Kascheritt 



Mokuren said:


> Did this one the other day on flash... my Photoshop trial ran out xD
> (WIP)


Wow, good job! I never thought of using Flash to draw something lol. Try SAI, you can get free copy on 4shared. Feels like drawing with an actual pen/brush on an actual paper.

Oh, by the way...
I'm making character sheet for my comic. These are the male characters' faces.









Blue hair: Hyun Junseo, blond hair: Hyun Minho.









Light brown hair: Nate Kim aka Kim Youngsun, black hair: Lee Donghae aka Shin Jihoon









...the rest (non-Korean/foreign characters) still don't have fixed names because for the love of God I have no naming sense...

I honestly had killed my dream to become a professional artist after becoming a laughing stock--a bully victim, some may say--by some senior mangaka. I don't plan to get my work published, so this is pretty much my 'egoistical' project. From me, by me, for me. Kekeke.

The story is pretty much inspired by my wish to get euthanized and give my organs for charity: a mentally-ill, suicidal student 'donated' his body to be a host for disembodied consciousness of a dead intelligence agent.

Aisshhh long post is long. Sorry. OTL

//*shy shy run run*


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 3, 2014)

Clean lines, neat coloring, Awesome work! :clap


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

eren said:


> Wow, good job! I never thought of using Flash to draw something lol. Try SAI, you can get free copy on 4shared. Feels like drawing with an actual pen/brush on an actual paper.


Thanks i would but i heard it doesn't work on Mac



eren said:


> ...the rest (non-Korean/foreign characters) still don't have fixed names because for the love of God I have no naming sense...
> 
> I honestly had killed my dream to become a professional artist after becoming a laughing stock--a bully victim, some may say--by some senior mangaka. I don't plan to get my work published, so this is pretty much my 'egoistical' project. From me, by me, for me. Kekeke.


Now days, most people in the creative field get noticed by their 'pet projects' 
Just keep it going.

Because you are personally invested into this project means it would be all the more magnificent. Would love to see the finished product. It looks quite interesting. The blue hair guy is my favorite


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Stiltzkin said:


> Clean lines, neat coloring, Awesome work! :clap
> 
> Thank you~!! :boogie





Mokuren said:


> Thanks i would but i heard it doesn't work on Mac
> 
> Now days, most people in the creative field get noticed by their 'pet projects'
> Just keep it going.
> ...


Ah, too bad. SAI is really good :3

Honestly I don't even wish my work be noticed :'D I have tasted the side effect of being too exposed (not trying to sound vain, but I was rather popular) and it's not nice at all. I'd rather only share my work in a small circle of friends.

Thank you! I'll share my comic/webtoon with this forum members of course.

The blue haired guy is Hyun Junseo, a pop idol. Probably one of the most psychologically complex character I made despite looking rather superficial


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Ow, that's so fancy ,eren ! :] I'm jealous of all you artsy SAS'ers ! ;d


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

Made this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

awww, a mountain full of flowers. Must be amazing to be there.

When drawing landscapes, it helps to have a foreground, midground and a background. This makes it more interesting and adds depth. Also, a clear point of interest that stands out from the rest. (in mountains it would be the peak i guess.)
Keep up the good work!


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

jap said:


> Oh no. Too big O_O But yeah, here you go. :S


Cute. :3


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Drawing a man wearing eye make-up is more difficult that I thought, especially when the man doesn't have a soft feminine face, but long and angular in shape instead.


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

tried to draw my friend today


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

eren you made such a difficult character to draw yet he still looks male with all that femininity. Good job!
The amount of subtleties needed to pull this one off. I take my hat off to you good sir.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

jennyrsand said:


> tried to draw my friend today


Wow, I love the texture and volume of the hair! Good job :clap



Mokuren said:


> eren you made such a difficult character to draw yet he still looks male with all that femininity. Good job!
> The amount of subtleties needed to pull this one off. I take my hat off to you good sir.


Thank you! >////<
Yep drawing androgynous men is tricky, I don't want to simply draw a woman's face and call it a guy haha ^^


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

One of my many sketches. Nothing special.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Just working on composition and making a dynamic/ interesting piece. This is a work in progress. Critiques are welcome~


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^This is really cool. I like the movement.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

My Wacom suddenly has a delay with pen response ;(


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Mokuren said:


>


The face, the face.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

@zraktor 
What's wrong with the face? D:

@Kascheritt
are you sure it isn't the computer? when was the last time you switched it off


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Just a doodle


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ineko said:


> Just a doodle


I love your style. I can "see" the motion even though it's just a static drawing. :yes


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

AceEmoKid said:


> I love your style. I can "see" the motion even though it's just a static drawing. :yes


 glad you like


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

eren said:


> Drawing a man wearing eye make-up is more difficult that I thought, especially when the man doesn't have a soft feminine face, but long and angular in shape instead.


link me to ur manga

all of u guys in this thread are extremely talented BTW


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Quick sketches of Ellie and Riley I did upon watching gameplay from Left Behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last of us ROCCCCCCKSSSSS


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ooh, I like this thread.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Omg some of y'all need to design some tattoos for me :]


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorta proud of this.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Mokuren said:


> @zraktor
> What's wrong with the face? D:


I guess the face looks a bit off because the eyes look all black :'D but overall it has nice dynamic and expression :>



oku said:


>


Nice ^^ the first thing that pops in my mind was Honda Kiku for some reasons :b



Richard Pawgins said:


> link me to ur manga
> 
> all of u guys in this thread are extremely talented BTW


Ah... I haven't started the manga yet. Just the concept and designs...

I agree! :boogie



T Studdly said:


> Sorta proud of this.


Neon pink mustache? now that's really fabulous xDDD


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

This is my recent WIP. It's been long since I actually draw something (not just doodling). I'm in the middle of inking right now.

These fours are characters of my (yet-to-make) comic After:Life, set in near future where computer and surgery technology take a great leap.
It's a story of people being resurrected from death through whole brain emulation (called digital metempsychosis in-universe). They're inhibiting 'substitute bodies' called Vessel, made from human body parts cut, sewn, and molded to create a desired look. Robotic Vessels are available but not everyone wants to live in a cold anorganic shell... so they hunt other human and take their bodies/body parts.

However, from an in-universe commoner's point of view, it's just another story of an introvert high school student becoming a crazy mass murderer.










This is a doodle of another character of After:Life, Hyeon Junseo.
He is the human version of Ship of Theseus paradox.

Btw he is also an eccentric pop idol so I can put him in weird clothes and make-up lol
Right now I'm trying how weird he could be before my friends say "STAHP!"


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

That's actually a pretty dark story line Eren... O____O
Sound interesting though xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eren said:


> This is my recent WIP. It's been long since I actually draw something (not just doodling). I'm in the middle of inking right now.
> 
> These fours are characters of my (yet-to-make) comic After:Life, set in near future where computer and surgery technology take a great leap.
> It's a story of people being resurrected from death through whole brain emulation (called digital metempsychosis in-universe). They're inhibiting 'substitute bodies' called Vessel, made from human body parts cut, sewn, and molded to create a desired look. Robotic Vessels are available but not everyone wants to live in a cold anorganic shell... so they hunt other human and take their bodies/body parts.
> ...


That story is amazing. I need to read this lol. Your art is really good too.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

eren said:


> This is my recent WIP. It's been long since I actually draw something (not just doodling). I'm in the middle of inking right now.
> 
> These fours are characters of my (yet-to-make) comic After:Life, set in near future where computer and surgery technology take a great leap.
> It's a story of people being resurrected from death through whole brain emulation (called digital metempsychosis in-universe). They're inhibiting 'substitute bodies' called Vessel, made from human body parts cut, sewn, and molded to create a desired look. Robotic Vessels are available but not everyone wants to live in a cold anorganic shell... so they hunt other human and take their bodies/body parts.
> ...


I find it hard to believe that no established Manga writers/Companies have contacted you yet.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

Mokuren said:


> @zraktor
> What's wrong with the face? D:


I thought she was a guy at first because I look at the face. Then I see the body. She's a female warrior with a masculine face, that makes sense now. Rest assured, it looks great. I wish I can draw half that.:yes


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Mokuren said:


> That's actually a pretty dark story line Eren... O____O
> Sound interesting though xD





Persephone The Dread said:


> That story is amazing. I need to read this lol. Your art is really good too.





Richard Pawgins said:


> I find it hard to believe that no established Manga writers/Companies have contacted you yet.


Yeah, After:Life does have a bit darker tone than most "highschool students save the world" shonen manga. But still with uplifting messages... I hope. ^^'

Thank you! I am not sure if I'll make this comic soon, but I'll share with you guys :yes

I had been contacted by a few big publishers, but I didn't take the offer further because I wasn't--and still am not--confident enough in my skills and, especially, working ethics. :blank


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Eren, you are pro. Those 4 characters are amazing! I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

FunkyFedoras said:


> Eren, you are pro. Those 4 characters are amazing! I wish I could draw like that.


Thank you! I'm not pro yet. I aspired to be one though :b

I've told myself to stop doodling and start actually drawing instead, but oh well...










This is a quick doodle of After:Life main character, Daniele Alighieri.
My drawing skills can't do him justice. He's supposed to be extremely handsome, like...










...mmkay.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

eren said:


> Thank you! I'm not pro yet. I aspired to be one though :b
> 
> I've told myself to stop doodling and start actually drawing instead, but oh well...
> 
> ...


Nah I think you've achieved that. And that's just a doodle? ;_; so good.



Mokuren said:


> Did this one the other day on flash... my Photoshop trial ran out xD
> (WIP)


I really like this, did you finish it?



AceEmoKid said:


> And some other random sketch. Eh.


That's interesting, he has a kind of wooden look to him. And I'm imagining his hair is on fire. Like he's permanently in pain because he's wood and his hair is fire :lol Kind of want to see it coloured.

*sets up tent in thread*


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

This thing is annoying me. Too many strange light sources... Why do i torture myself? :<


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

eren said:


>


Wow, you're really good, that does not look like a doodle!

Here's something I made yesterday, trying to mess around with animation a bit. Looks weird as heck but I learned some stuff.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Mokuren said:


>


Nice to see this finished. Sticking with the most challenging things makes for an astounding product.



herk said:


>


Awesome animation. Dat classic heroic hair whip in the breeze. The only aspect that makes the animation a bit weaker is the changing line quality in the tip of the forehead and the neck, AKA, where the ends or the hair meet the body. Fixing those bits would make the animation otherwise flawless. What program(s) do you use?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Awesome animation. Dat classic heroic hair whip in the breeze. The only aspect that makes the animation a bit weaker is the changing line quality in the tip of the forehead and the neck, AKA, where the ends or the hair meet the body. Fixing those bits would make the animation otherwise flawless. What program(s) do you use?


Thanks! And lol yeah dat hair whip, it seemed like an easy thing to practice with, because everything is static except the hair. I see what you mean about my lines at those points, I might go in and fix it or instead just try to do better on my next thing. I really appreciate the helpful feedback though. I use Photoshop (CS2) for everything, which has an animation tool in it. I actually don't know of other animation programs, do you know any that are good?

Edit: I cleaned it up a bit, thanks again for the tips.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

herk said:


> Thanks! And lol yeah dat hair whip, it seemed like an easy thing to practice with, because everything is static except the hair. I see what you mean about my lines at those points, I might go in and fix it or instead just try to do better on my next thing. I really appreciate the helpful feedback though. I use Photoshop (CS2) for everything, which has an animation tool in it. I actually don't know of other animation programs, do you know any that are good?
> 
> Edit: I cleaned it up a bit, thanks again for the tips.


Looks great. 

I usually traditionally animate, but in 12th grade I did take a really terrible animation class (more like an easy A where any grade level could enter and do a three second animation of a stick figure and pass) in which we used flash cs5. I don't have the program myself, but I'd really like to, just so I could practice animating by myself at basically any time I have my laptop on me. It's pretty basic and simple to use -- even a few very successful animated TV shows primarily rely on flash. Some others I have heard of but never tried are aniboom, toonboom, and anime studio. I've also tried Pencil which is free but.....don't use that program unless you don't care about saving your final product. It's very glitchy but can be good for quick tests.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

It says Nyte Sky. It's about light in darkness and darkness in light.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah I think you've achieved that. And that's just a doodle? ;_; so good.





herk said:


> Wow, you're really good, that does not look like a doodle!


I call doodle for sketches I (hastily) color and not intended to be made in high-quality, usually just for practice. Sometimes when I feel less lazy I spend time and effort in coloring and cleaning up the rough lines, but most of my doodles look like this:










As you can see, I only use small brush to draw the face -__- the rest were made in quick strokes with big brush (20-50px).



herk said:


> Wow, you're really good, that does not look like a doodle!
> Here's something I made yesterday, trying to mess around with animation a bit. Looks weird as heck but I learned some stuff.


Ahh, that looks cool!! The movement looks very smooth. How many frames did you use to make the animation? I want to try making a simple one someday too :>



Mokuren said:


> This thing is annoying me. Too many strange light sources... Why do i torture myself? :<


Is this finished yet? Looks very nice! The blue light is very good but I think you'll need more luminosity-play with the fire. In SAI you can simply add light source by adding luminosity layer, I'm not sure if it works that way on other drawing programs though.



Peregrínus said:


> It says Nyte Sky. It's about light in darkness and darkness in light.


Looks interesting, but I can't read it ;w;


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I usually traditionally animate, but in 12th grade I did take a really terrible animation class (more like an easy A where any grade level could enter and do a three second animation of a stick figure and pass) in which we used flash cs5. I don't have the program myself, but I'd really like to, just so I could practice animating by myself at basically any time I have my laptop on me. It's pretty basic and simple to use -- even a few very successful animated TV shows primarily rely on flash. Some others I have heard of but never tried are aniboom, toonboom, and anime studio. I've also tried Pencil which is free but.....don't use that program unless you don't care about saving your final product. It's very glitchy but can be good for quick tests.


Ah that's cool I've never tried animating anything on paper, do you just make your own flipbooks? I'm downloading a trial of Flash so I'll check that out, sounds pretty cool from what you've said. I can't afford to actually buy anything right now though 



eren said:


> Ahh, that looks cool!! The movement looks very smooth. How many frames did you use to make the animation? I want to try making a simple one someday too :>


Thanks! I think it's only 6 frames, but a few of them are identical to each other so it looks right on a loop. You should definitely try it, I'd love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

Dayum the talent on this thread. It's always the introverts that surprise you.



eren said:


> This is my recent WIP. It's been long since I actually draw something (not just doodling). I'm in the middle of inking right now.
> 
> These fours are characters of my (yet-to-make) comic After:Life, set in near future where computer and surgery technology take a great leap.
> It's a story of people being resurrected from death through whole brain emulation (called digital metempsychosis in-universe). They're inhibiting 'substitute bodies' called Vessel, made from human body parts cut, sewn, and molded to create a desired look. Robotic Vessels are available but not everyone wants to live in a cold anorganic shell... so they hunt other human and take their bodies/body parts.
> ...





eren said:


> Drawing a man wearing eye make-up is more difficult that I thought, especially when the man doesn't have a soft feminine face, but long and angular in shape instead.


Thats Impressive. How is your comic coming along? Do you have a tumblr or deviant art or place where you post your work? What is your process? Is it all CAD or do you sketch first? Goodluck with your comic. I myself have been wanting to start one but I keep coming up with excuses really ><


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

lol.............I really like Spongebob.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Msbmosh said:


> lol.............I really like Spongebob.


Hawt dayum. Lol, I really like your style.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Msbmosh said:


> Dayum the talent on this thread. It's always the introverts that surprise you.
> 
> Thats Impressive. How is your comic coming along? Do you have a tumblr or deviant art or place where you post your work? What is your process? Is it all CAD or do you sketch first? Goodluck with your comic. I myself have been wanting to start one but I keep coming up with excuses really ><


Since I'm still to busy with my job for now I only write my story in light novel format with a few conceptual/illustrative artworks. I don't have dA or Tumblr but sometimes I use Pixiv (Japanese drawing site). I rarely share my stuffs outside this forum, because honestly I'm not really confident.

After finishing the light novel I'll start looking for assistants and make the comic. I usually draw name/rought draft and sketches in a piece of paper. Next steps (inking, background, toning) are done digitally. I'd prefer inking manually with maru-pen/G-pen but they're very costly... and we don't have CTRL+Z on paper -__-

Ahh, I know that feeling. I'm a huge procrastinator myself :'D

I'll work on shorter comic first. This month my friend and I will team up to enter a contest, wish us luck! And hope you'll start your own too ^^

And dayum Spongebob never looks that sexy before *_______*


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

Msbmosh said:


> lol.............I really like Spongebob.


this is awesome!


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I can't. Post using my phone, and after seeing everyone's. I kinda dont wanna lol


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> I can't. Post using my phone, and after seeing everyone's. I kinda dont wanna lol


Why not? Let's all share~ ^^

By the way, I'm doodling again.
The creepy girl from my comic After:Life, Theresia.










...I should really stop procrastinating.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Sugarslippers said:


> I can't. Post using my phone, and after seeing everyone's. I kinda dont wanna lol


Hey, i feel pretty much the same. o_o
I might post something tonight when i get home though...
Really admire the works ITT.

Also, as a question for eren or someone else who uses pixiv; do you get response or critique after posting there? Or comments, upvotes or anything like that?
I've noticed the quality in general there seems much better than on dA, but haven't actually used the site (quality being one of the reasons, since my stuff would just pull down the average :b).


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Hey, i feel pretty much the same. o_o
> I might post something tonight when i get home though...
> Really admire the works ITT.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can get comments, join group discussions, enter competitions (including manga scouts), join events (doujinshi sale, forming circles) etc. There's also daily and lifetime ranking systems. 

Most Pixiv users are Japanese, though, it'd be difficult to communicate unless you speak Japanese.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

eren said:


> Yes, you can get comments, join group discussions, enter competitions (including manga scouts), join events (doujinshi sale, forming circles) etc. There's also daily and lifetime ranking systems.
> 
> Most Pixiv users are Japanese, though, it'd be difficult to communicate unless you speak Japanese.


Ah, thank you for the information! 
I'm trying to learn Japanese but unfortunately my knowledge is still highly limited (especially when it comes to kanji ). >.<

...As for drawings, here goes (the last one being the most recent) :


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

@eren
Meh, it was good to get me thinking about light sources and contours. It's just too frustrating. I was spending too many hours on it with little progress. i even started going backwards.
I don't think i want to work on it anymore >.<

Just some sketchy sketches. I had an initial aha moment and the vision was vaugely clear but i took a bear and when i came back it was gone. Now i'm on a quest to get close to the elusive vision. (all probably in vain)

Still learning a few things on character design and costumery blah blah blah...


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

eren said:


> Why not? Let's all share~ ^^
> 
> By the way, I'm doodling again.
> The creepy girl from my comic After:Life, Theresia.
> ...


Excellent work.

I particularly like the patterns in the chair which just over her shoulders look like eyes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

meh sketches.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Mv avatar is about the extent of my capability, I can scan stuff and edit it or grab a photo and make art out of it, but I just don't know where to start a visual art thing as a person of mastery and ideas---it's not my venue. Invention IS. And its way too time consuming to do anything that refects any brain power. I wish I had that gift.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i was sad, so i imagined pinkie pie hugging me to feel better. it kind of worked.


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Ah, thank you for the information!
> I'm trying to learn Japanese but unfortunately my knowledge is still highly limited (especially when it comes to kanji ). >.<
> 
> ...As for drawings, here goes (the last one being the most recent) :


Good news that Pixiv's contests announcements are written in English :'D joining contests is a good way to promote your art too

I think you have potential ^^ I admire that you actually draw background... I never do lol



Mersault said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> I particularly like the patterns in the chair which just over her shoulders look like eyes


Thank you! 
Oh wow, I didn't realize I made such pattern o___O



Mokuren said:


> @eren
> Meh, it was good to get me thinking about light sources and contours. It's just too frustrating. I was spending too many hours on it with little progress. i even started going backwards.
> I don't think i want to work on it anymore >.<
> 
> ...


Ah I see... it was good though :'D

Designing a character is difficult... in my case I need to draw different faces instead of relying on costumes or haircut/color to differentiate a character to another since the characters live in this real, mundane world -__-'

I particularly like the fourth costume, looks like a disco queen xD



AceEmoKid said:


> meh sketches.


Why can't I see it? TT______TTa



Terranaut said:


> Mv avatar is about the extent of my capability, I can scan stuff and edit it or grab a photo and make art out of it, but I just don't know where to start a visual art thing as a person of mastery and ideas---it's not my venue. Invention IS. And its way too time consuming to do anything that refects any brain power. I wish I had that gift.


It's a skill nevertheless, photomanipulation and collage are also forms of art ^^


----------



## eren (Feb 15, 2014)

Dumping stuffs again :'D










I suck at semi-realism. Why do I torture myself. orz

Ahh I forgot to resize each character to the same scale 
The 'pretty' boys (and men) of my manga. Why is making different pretty faces so difficult orz

Can you guess their ethnicity?
Like the clothes aren't obvious enough



The basic moral difference between the villain (Hyun Junseo) and the hero (Adrian Mizushima).

Both are stupid.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

eren said:


> The basic moral difference between the villain (Hyun Junseo) and the hero (Adrian Mizushima).
> 
> Both are stupid.


Haha, I love that. Really good expressions too.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

eren said:


> Good news that Pixiv's contests announcements are written in English :'D joining contests is a good way to promote your art too
> 
> I think you have potential ^^ I admire that you actually draw background... I never do lol
> 
> ...


I tried to get a grade of C so I could get reimbursed by my job for going to computer art workshop at School of Visual Arts in NY ca 1990. I told the teacher I needed a C to get my money. She gave me a C-. I didn't even deserve that. But then again she was one of the worst teachers I ever had in my life. And all my fellow classmates were there because they had well devolved talents that made my scans, edits and animations I tried to get by on look all the more worse. The one art work that I put to use from that class was turning the C- into a C+ with a pencil.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

just a little reminder for myself and all my favorite dormitory neighbors whom i have never exchanged a single word with.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

eren said:


> Good news that Pixiv's contests announcements are written in English :'D joining contests is a good way to promote your art too
> 
> I think you have potential ^^ I admire that you actually draw background... I never do lol


Yeah that's true, it seems the biggest threshold for newcomers is communication. Also, correct me if i'm wrong, but it seems to have looser guidelines compared to dA's rules. (Although neither seems heavily moderated by admins going around banning explicit hentai and stuff...)

Thank you, really appreciate the compliment. I usually don't draw bgs either, i guess that can be considered my first serious attempt.

Here's another one i made this week of another part of the same room...


----------



## deuss (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread makes me wanna draw ;;


----------



## Zeratul (Mar 25, 2014)

Drew this several years ago.
I had many many more with this style but I lost them moving.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

portrait poops. never turned them in for class. oops.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

So, the bottom one is supposed to be Albert Camus?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

eren said:


> The basic moral difference between the villain (Hyun Junseo) and the hero (Adrian Mizushima).
> 
> Both are stupid.


lmao :lol
great drawings as usual!



Mersault said:


> So, the bottom one is supposed to be Albert Camus?


looks like Gandhi to me. Btw, AceEmoKid, I like your style


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

Hand in reflecting sphere remake I did a long long time ago..

It was so random lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

@LouisLouisa: Thanks.
@Mersault: Anonymous person. Not anyone famous, I presume, and definitely not Albert Camus or Ghandi. In the original photo he looked of Asian descent.










Re-drew screenshots of a Scooby Doo episode and an MLP: FiM episode (season 4, episode 18...so good) for a fun creative exercise.


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

View attachment 41025


This one is better. I had the other one edited and filtered for some reason.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

a human/cow/chicken/snake hybrid embryo I designed. It's inspired by the study of comparative embryology


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

dreamloss said:


> a human/cow/chicken/snake hybrid embryo I designed. It's inspired by the study of comparative embryology


I think that you already are a great artist, well done


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

dreamloss said:


> a human/cow/chicken/snake hybrid embryo I designed. It's inspired by the study of comparative embryology


that is so cool. beautiful but disgusting at the same time!


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Mersault said:


> I think that you already are a great artist, well done





herk said:


> that is so cool. beautiful but disgusting at the same time!


thanks guys :3 I'm really glad you liked it~


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Experimented with watercolor and painted this big-ish fan art of Twilight Sparkle and Spike a few nights ago. :3 Wish it could have scanned it, as photographs tend to suck the "life" out of art pieces. I had to digitally fix up the photo and add back the vividness and contrast.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard eren is banned, do you guys know where she usually posts her art?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

louiselouisa said:


> I heard eren is banned, do you guys know where she usually posts her art?


I do know there's a few sites (cause I got stalky just now >.> and googled her other username on this forum) but I feel bad posting that stuff here without her permission (and she hasn't updated her DA in a while) so I'll leave that up to you if you know what to do 

hopefully she'll come back and post anyway:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/please-unban-eren-shou-nagatsuki-944785/


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Experimented with watercolor and painted this big-ish fan art of Twilight Sparkle and Spike a few nights ago. :3 Wish it could have scanned it, as photographs tend to suck the "life" out of art pieces. I had to digitally fix up the photo and add back the vividness and contrast.


Uh!  I've always wished I could paint with watercolors. It's so pretty and you did a really good job.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I do know there's a few sites (cause I got stalky just now >.> and googled her other username on this forum) but I feel bad posting that stuff here without her permission (and she hasn't updated her DA in a while) so I'll leave that up to you if you know what to do
> 
> hopefully she'll come back and post anyway:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/please-unban-eren-shou-nagatsuki-944785/


just give me the link, I actually know her FB but she no longer updates it.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

eren is hiding from the world? :<
maybe she just needs some time away from people. she might come back.

Me personally, i spent a whole month without drawing >.<
made me feel worse.
Just did a few doodles today


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's some Lain fan art i did the other day. Not sure if i liked the anime (i didn't understand most of it), but wow that bear suit was adorable.









Can't help but feel bad for eren, what if we're making it worse by talking about her behind her back like this? Welp, now i just did too. :tiptoe


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

DRUNK


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't like her nose though.

This is a nice forum btw


----------



## Fangs (Sep 29, 2013)

I have never ever drawn in my life. My drawing skills are embarrassingly bad and as a result I've never tried to actually improve, that is until now. I've decided to attempt to learn how to draw. I drew a couple pictures and I'm actually really enjoying drawing. It's very relaxing and satisfying for some reason. Sorry for the awful quality. My printer is broken so I can't scan the images so I had to just snap a picture with my web cam.

This is the first thing I attempted to draw, a simple bear. It may seem like something that you could have drawn in like 1st grade, but my art skills are that bad, lol. So I had to start somewhere.










The other drawing I did was Vinyl Scratch (aka DJ Pon-3). I've decided to focus on something other than humans for drawings because I can't seem to draw those yet. Again it may look terrible to most but I've never drawn before so I didn't expect perfection on my first go.










Any thoughts? Or any ways I can improve? Thanks


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lorenientha said:


> I don't like her nose though.
> 
> This is a nice forum btw :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> ah! i really really like your line quality. is this colored pencil? it's so delicate. befitting of an elf.


Thanks! Yeah it's coloured pencil 
Btw, I saw some of your previous posts, nice work!


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so here are some of the drawings i've made. I'm not an artist but i like to draw from time to time. These are actually old. Some of them where made when i was in first my year of university (2011) uhm yup...









Another from 2011 for a drawing class. The 6.9 in the pic is actually because the grades here in Chile are made in a scale from 1 to 7 haha.









Same drawing class (2011) with ballpoint pen.









I like to do my own covers for my sketchbooks 









Some random experiment with markers.













































Yup, that's me.

Sorry for the long post D:


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

coniconon said:


> Ok, so here are some of the drawings i've made. I'm not an artist but i like to draw from time to time. These are actually old. Some of them where made when i was in first my year of university (2011) uhm yup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're super talented


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

^oh thank you !


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> i really like this. is it for something specific?


Its just practice for this project im doing.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I drew the Moaner Leaser


























See if you can tell which one is the original


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Resonance said:


> See if you can tell which one is the original


man i cant even tell,


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

coniconon said:


> Ok, so here are some of the drawings i've made. I'm not an artist but i like to draw from time to time. These are actually old. Some of them where made when i was in first my year of university (2011) uhm yup...


These are actually awesome and you're super talented!


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Just stuff. O_O First time I tried using a Canvas and different mediums.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

^i really liked that!



Lorenientha said:


> These are actually awesome and you're super talented!


Thank you!  That means a lot ^^


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Resonance said:


> I drew the Moaner Leaser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better than any of pickasshos' later stuff !


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow:yes the artwork here is beautiful..it's been awhile since i drew..i just don't know when i'll post..but beautiful works all of you


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Lorenientha said:


> I don't like her nose though.
> 
> This is a nice forum btw


You have such a unique and beautiful style. So muted and mellow.



coniconon said:


> Ok, so here are some of the drawings i've made. I'm not an artist but i like to draw from time to time. These are actually old. Some of them where made when i was in first my year of university (2011) uhm yup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAS won't let me quote all the pictures (shame) but you're damn talented. Really varied and emotive, all of them.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

tieffers said:


> You have such a unique and beautiful style. So muted and mellow.


Thank ya ^_^


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

coniconon said:


> ^i really liked that!


Thanks 










My first ever Digital Art. So different from Traditional Art. Doctor Who Addiction. 9th Doctor's Screwdriver and 11th's Fez plus my name.


----------



## Fangs (Sep 29, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> ah! i really really like your line quality. is this colored pencil? it's so delicate. befitting of an elf.
> 
> not a bad start at all.  also, you caught my eye with vinyl. /)


Thanks , And I like your drawing

Anyways, a lot has been going on in the last week or so so I haven't focused on drawing much at all but I managed to draw a couple more things. Now that things are slightly more sorted out I should be able to take my mind off everything and get some more drawing practice in.

Here's Pinkamena










And Foamy!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

It's been a year since I've drawn anything, and tonight was my first attempt at drawing. I've given up lol. Not good enough to get attention in real life, but decent enough to fish for attention here.










It's really dark, I couldn't figure out how to make it brighter on my phone.

Edit: Also, her eyebrows really look like that lol, it's marlene dietrich and she had those ****ers penciled in like anorexic caterpillars (like the fabulous ***** she was).


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Barette said:


> It's been a year since I've drawn anything, and tonight was my first attempt at drawing. I've given up lol. Not good enough to get attention in real life, but decent enough to fish for attention here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow :clap

(starting to feel like the only SASer who can't draw)

I made this a few days ago but didn't originally put it up because it came out so bad:


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Barette said:


> It's been a year since I've drawn anything, and tonight was my first attempt at drawing. I've given up lol. Not good enough to get attention in real life, but decent enough to fish for attention here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your drawing!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^
Thanks guys!


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

tieffers said:


> SAS won't let me quote all the pictures (shame) but you're damn talented. Really varied and emotive, all of them.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

T Studdly said:


> *removed images*


Your drawing style makes me feel really nostalgic. I knew someone in my childhood who had a very similar style who would draw me things sometimes. It's unique. Nice drawings.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*My drawings*

Here are my drawings


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

ByMyself19 said:


> Here are my drawings


nice, whose the chick?


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

whiterabbit said:


> This is the last doodle I doodled. You can't really see the detail properly but I can't be arsed to scan it. I probably haven't finished it. I usually get the urge to fill in every white space of paper, even if it ruins the whole thing.
> 
> It irritates me that I can't draw straight and be neatly symmetrical, but if I used a ruler and tried harder to be precise, I'd probably be irritated at the symmetry being too perfect. Random art thought of the day.


Wow, this is such a neat drawing, love the pattern and color. Did it take you long?


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow, love this thread, so many beautiful pieces of art!

Here's my stuff. I have a really bad habit of not finishing pieces so most of these aren't finished.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> nice, whose the chick?


Just a random girl


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Barette said:


> It's been a year since I've drawn anything, and tonight was my first attempt at drawing. I've given up lol. Not good enough to get attention in real life, but decent enough to fish for attention here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good! :clap


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

nataliej said:


> Wow, love this thread, so many beautiful pieces of art!
> 
> Here's my stuff. I have a really bad habit of not finishing pieces so most of these aren't finished.


That is just...Immaculate haha.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

another doctor who themed art. O_O


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

whiterabbit said:


> Thanks. I don't really know how long it took. I'm in the habit of carrying around this book and using doodling as a time-wasting or anxiety-reducing activity (if I'm concentrating on doodling, I'm not concentrating on myself or people around me). So it's just been ten minutes here, twenty minutes there...
> 
> I like your stuff a lot too.


Oh cool, I've also found that doodling can reduce my anxiety and it's fun to let the imagination wander.

And thanks!



Oh Dae su said:


> That is just...Immaculate haha.


Thanks


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

just cut-ups


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

srry,
one more


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

0R0 said:


> srry,
> one more


I love these, they remind me of this guy called larry carlson,


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

0R0 said:


> just cut-ups





0R0 said:


> srry,
> one more


these are awesome and creative. i'd love some of these to line my walls with.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Bawsome said:


> I love these, they remind me of this guy called larry carlson,


:yes


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

nataliej said:


>


I LOVE this!!!


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks just Googled Larry Carlson,
I really like his stuff


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone tried drawing on the water?


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Traditional Mediums and Stuff.


----------



## the overcoming of (Jan 20, 2014)

I love to draw and color


----------



## the overcoming of (Jan 20, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to get my pictures to show up? I'm a noob.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

the overcoming of said:


> Can someone tell me how to get my pictures to show up? I'm a noob.


Hello  The easiest thing to do is upload it on imgur or photobucket or other photo hosting website then click the picture icon here. then post the url of the photo.  hope i explained it well, lol


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I've never really checked this thread before. There are some really good drawings in here. 

I wish I could draw myself. I find it really hard.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

_-Hot dreams, hot dreams of you.-_


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Euripides said:


> _-Hot dreams, hot dreams of you.-_


Oh wow, these are great, very sensual 

Here a thing I have made


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

Some of my anime drawings not done any in awhile and need to get back into it 


This one I not finished the face I couldn't get it right :-/


----------



## pittman47 (Nov 27, 2013)

drawing is the only thing i do at the moment....
http://pittman47.deviantart.com/


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

pittman47 said:


> drawing is the only thing i do at the moment....
> http://pittman47.deviantart.com/


WOW your drawings are amazing


----------



## pittman47 (Nov 27, 2013)

Kirsty1987 said:


> WOW your drawings are amazing


thankyou


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

pittman47 said:


> drawing is the only thing i do at the moment....
> http://pittman47.deviantart.com/


Your Ellie drawing is amazing. @[email protected]


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

pittman47 said:


> drawing is the only thing i do at the moment....
> http://pittman47.deviantart.com/


 Wow. Awesome work


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Euripides said:


> _-Hot dreams, hot dreams of you.-_


Wow, I love the mood of these.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Zappa said:


>


amazing work :clap


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

http://orcasforever.deviantart.com


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

creativedissent said:


> http://orcasforever.deviantart.com


I loveeeeeeeeeeeee sea life art....

mainly because I rarely see it done, but when I do i'm always thoroughly impressed.

This is awesome, love your work.

I'm broke but I would love to buy something from you when I get into a better financial situation


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

Tattoo I did today.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Quite a big picture O_O. I'm still getting used to drawing with my tablet. Just a random girl. O_O


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Zappa said:


> Tattoo I did today.


damn, way nice

looks like it'd be hard af to do

propz


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

orsomething said:


> damn, way nice
> 
> looks like it'd be hard af to do
> 
> propz


took me 5 hours another 3 to go, thanks man.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

jap said:


> Just stuff. O_O First time I tried using a Canvas and different mediums.


I like this a lot, could be using this as notebook cover etc . always love city siluette..


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

work in progress excerpt from a short comic i've yet to finish (curse you procrastination).


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

jap said:


> Quite a big picture O_O. I'm still getting used to drawing with my tablet. Just a random girl. O_O


I like this alot. Really Nice job.

------------------------------------

Finished this yesterday night


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Camelleone said:


> I like this a lot, could be using this as notebook cover etc . always love city siluette..


^^THANKS 



T Studdly said:


> I like this alot. Really Nice job.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Finished this yesterday night


Thank you, I'm still learning D: That was just a remake of my old drawing (http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/146/b/8/bella___random__by_idontsayrrr-d7jvaes.png) last month to see if i am improving. 

You're drawing's really good! Do you have a deviantart account?

-----------------------------------









Another before and after picture O_O


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

jap said:


> ^^THANKS
> 
> You're drawing's really good! Do you have a deviantart account?


Yeah I do 

heres the link, I haven't been active with posting things because school but now thats it's over I should be posting things up when I finish them.

http://kingskarl123.deviantart.com/


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

And before I forget


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

My new avatar, bigger


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

In the end I blew it...


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## CatFiend (Jan 29, 2014)

-


----------



## AtomHeartBrother (Dec 26, 2013)

Great artwork everyone


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Crayola fabric markers suck, and fruit of the loom brand tees are not thick enough. I'm going to have to get better markers and shirts if I want to sell custom hand drawn tees. Anyway, here's prototype shirt #1. May add to it. Still have to iron afterwards and get some appraisal/suggested prices from family and friends so I know if I need to work harder on the designs or give up altogether.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Doodle that doesn't really belong anywhere, maybe not even in this thread.


----------



## username90 (Oct 1, 2011)

couple things i've scanned from my sketchbook over the years


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Drawing I did*

I draw pictures just with my hand and a pencil  I've never tried drawing in computer though :blush


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

neuromorphish said:


> doodle that doesn't really belong anywhere, maybe not even in this thread.


@[email protected] nice


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Psychiatrist gave me a task to draw something and color it. I chose Pitou :3


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Kascheritt said:


> Psychiatrist gave me a task to draw something and color it. I chose Pitou :3


 Good artwork! Well done


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> work in progress excerpt from a short comic i've yet to finish (curse you procrastination).


 I'm not into comics but my god this is beautiful!


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

Drew this back in 2010 or 2011








This too:









I haven't drawn as much recently so I've lost some of my skill. :\


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^those are awesome! I really like how you did the branch that the frog is sitting on.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd put that frog on my wall ^^


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

^^^ Thank you so much both of you!  These are actually the only two pictures I have displayed in my house ^_^ I don't think I could draw anything this good now though, I've tried and my drawings have gone sooo downhill. -_- Agh


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

_Earth dragon form of one of my OC's_









_Adoptable I'm working on for a VPS (because my main source of income there is art derp *too lazy to quest and is a hoarder so no selling items till they hit 20 mil+*)_

*EDIT*

Pardon the first one being so big. Apparently Imgur is being a little brat right now and re-sized it ultra huge for some odd reason.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

bymyself19 said:


> i draw pictures just with my hand and a pencil  i've never tried drawing in computer though :blush


the lady in these drawings is super hot


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

So I'm definitely not as good as everyone else. It isn't anything special. I used to draw years ago but I stopped and this is something I drew. Sorry it's kind of dark.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

Made this for my friend. ._.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> the lady in these drawings is super hot


Thank you


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

My new avatar, bigger



It's clickable for my gallery, btw.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

essemsee said:


> ahhh, that's so cute!! I bet your friend loved it!
> 
> here's my bug-eyed, asymmetrical contribution:


I find it so hard to draw portraits  i envy people who can actually draw a realistic one like this. Nice work! 

Here's my failed attempt to draw realistic portrait:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

jap said:


> I find it so hard to draw portraits  i envy people who can actually draw a realistic one like this. Nice work!
> 
> Here's my failed attempt to draw realistic portrait:


Still looks great  You did a really great job on the eyes


----------



## OneUp77 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^Not familiar with who this is, but it looks awesome! Love the details in the mechanical arms.


----------



## OneUp77 (Jun 28, 2014)

Citrine said:


> ^Not familiar with who this is, but it looks awesome! Love the details in the mechanical arms.


Don't recognize it?

It's Adam Jensen from Deus Ex: Human Revolution, my favorite video game!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

OneUp77 said:


> Don't recognize it?
> 
> It's Adam Jensen from Deus Ex: Human Revolution, my favorite video game!


Bah, of course :doh

Oh, and didn't mean it like I couldn't recognize him or anything btw... I just don't know much about video games these days, heh...just in case u took that wrong. Either way, 'tis a fine drawing.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/4ZCnvcJ

 My SpongeBob drawing


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> http://imgur.com/4ZCnvcJ
> 
> My SpongeBob drawing


Cool, I like it


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nicole G said:


> Cool, I like it


thank you


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Experimenting with digital art... 
This is huge sorry :|


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

jap said:


> Made this for my friend. ._.


Weird how that looks like me *smirks*








I did this with my mouse on SAI, really wish I had a tablet though >_<


----------



## kndrstn (Aug 13, 2014)

some of my summer work


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Doggies with gas masks and their owners in gas masks as well
Not sure which world war this is a painting of, probably WWI


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

uhh I don't think the picture worked so I'll post a link here

http://www.asingularcreation.com/Gallery/displayimage.php?pid=72555&fullsize=1


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

really nice, love the colors and the character design



jap said:


> Made this for my friend. ._.


wow this is awesome! i'm always impressed when people can render something out in pencil so well



OneUp77 said:


>


i like this character, he's got a funky scientist vibe



T Studdly said:


>


here's something creepy i made :um


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

A framed drawing I did for one of my nieces...

​ A couple of quick sketches from school (5 years ago :O)



​ 2 of the walls in my house (hate plain walls ) excuse the mess, I'd not long moved in!



​


----------



## Shakey Bones (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's a couple of rough sketches. It's been awhile since I've picked up the pencil.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

^ you really nailed that walter white pic


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunset Seeker said:


> A framed drawing I did for one of my nieces...
> 
> ​ A couple of quick sketches from school (5 years ago :O)
> 
> ...


These are so sweet! ^_^


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

That's pretty nice HappyFac


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Shakey Bones said:


> Here's a couple of rough sketches. It's been awhile since I've picked up the pencil.


Wow, if those are rough sketches I'd like to see your polished work. That Walter White piece is badass.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

HappyFac3 said:


>


This is amazing, nice job. What was your inspiration for this?


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Lorenientha said:


> Experimenting with digital art...
> This is huge sorry :|


Wow, it's so pretty and serene!


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, these two paintings are two of my favorite video game characters.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

^ Makes me think of Lovecraft


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

^^ Your drawings are so interesting. I love the way you draw people.



HappyFac3 said:


> Thanks guys, these two paintings are two of my favorite video game characters.


Woah! Love the colors.



HappyFac3 said:


> uhh I don't think the picture worked so I'll post a link here
> 
> http://www.asingularcreation.com/Gallery/displayimage.php?pid=72555&fullsize=1


 :clap Blown away.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks PB










Body [email protected]


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Tybay (Aug 25, 2014)

It's the first thing I could finish in months! ;______;


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Tybay said:


> It's the first thing I could finish in months! ;______;


Awesome!!!! I love it :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Dreary (Jul 25, 2013)

Just feel like showing off somewhere :]


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice thread. A lot of good art here.


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dreary said:


> Just feel like showing off somewhere :]


The art matches perfectly with the rest of the room, it's beautiful :clap
Even the shoes on the floor match :clap


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Carlfrukt said:


>


I like your art style :yes
@0R0 Your drawings are pretty good, my favorite is the one with a pyramid.
I also like the one where you used a map in the background, that isn't a drawing though


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

currently working on that last one


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

HappyFac3 said:


> I like your art style :yes


Thank you!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You are all very clever. Impressive.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Happyfac, your's are uh amazing lol


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

HappyFac3 said:


> currently working on that last one


Great job. I especially like the wolves. I'm a fan of wolves.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

happyfac3 said:


> currently working on that last one


love it


----------



## Rosalily (Mar 14, 2014)

This thread makes me so happy! Here's something I made:


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Happyfac3, the colors in your drawing remind me of San Fran for some reason. Zappa and AceEmoKid, crazy good.

My favorites:


enfield said:


>





JeruHendrix said:


>





jap said:


>





photorealisticotakuman said:


>





Tipa said:


>





coniconon said:


>


----------



## Tybay (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## dany lann (Sep 15, 2014)

Shakey Bones said:


> Here's a couple of rough sketches. It's been awhile since I've picked up the pencil.


NICE! Especially mr white :O
I love doing portraits myself.


----------



## dany lann (Sep 15, 2014)

pittman47 said:


> drawing is the only thing i do at the moment....
> http://pittman47.deviantart.com/


omg i love your style!! and i love your dany more 
GoT ftw :OOO


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Rosalily said:


> This thread makes me so happy! Here's something I made:


This left me speechless.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

:nw*there are some very talented people on this forum*


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I would actually pay money for that*



enfield said:


> i drew this last night (at 2:00 am) for my mom's birthday today. it was a picture from a hike she went on for her birthday (hike was last weekend with a group of friends). oh yeah andall my art supplies (the paints, the brush) are stolen from my high school :3


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Euripides said:


> I've partnered up with a nude model to do some half-assed painting studies. WIP cropped to highlight least ****ty part and exclude the fun bits.


you could have shown more than the eyes, this isn't Islam bro


----------



## Danae (Nov 1, 2013)

Only thing I'm remotely happy with, and I never finished it because I keep screwing it up  It's a WIP portrait of David Lynch.


----------



## Kirsty1987 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not been working for over a month now so decided to get back into drawing as its been awhile since I done any. These are drawings that I have done so far.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

:clapThis thread is soooo cool! I don't think I've ever seen so many professional pics in one place unless they were in a gallery or for sale. I wanted to quote some but there are too many to choose from and it would take up too much space LOL. I feel inspired to get off SAS and start my art H/W.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

will22 said:


> Happyfac3, the colors in your drawing remind me of San Fran for some reason. Zappa and AceEmoKid, crazy good.
> 
> My favorites:


thanks for being in your favorites


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Speed painting in PS


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ That is really pretty


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Nicole G said:


> ^^ That is really pretty


Thank you


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Rosalily said:


> This thread makes me so happy! Here's something I made:


Cool!


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

FixMeNow said:


> Speed painting in PS


Beautiful and magical


----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ cool!!


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

New Character I made.










His name's Archer and he's a Wendigo. Psycotic cannibalistic undead people are fun.

Note: I must have a thing for mustaches because alot of my main dudes have um. :b


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ cool!


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks.

Here's some more of this fella.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Friend did these


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Drawing for my portfolio










Painting from my class. First time ever painting. I need to cut the canvas because I somehow managed to **** up placing it (what is that shoulder I can't even).


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Barette said:


> Drawing for my portfolio
> (drawing)


That's awesome, way to go on his hand!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Shameful said:


> That's awesome, way to go on his hand!


Thank you! If you could delete the photo in your quote though? I resized it since it was so huge


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> Painting from my class. First time ever painting. I need to cut the canvas because I somehow managed to **** up placing it (what is that shoulder I can't even).


I feel u on having trouble recreating the spacing in images, I always suck at that lol, but this is awesome, I can't believe it's your first painting :O


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Barette said:


> Drawing for my portfolio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg yo' that is SuperMegaGood:yes way better than me.. i need to get back into drawing actually :lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Barette said:


> First time ever painting.


No it's not.

Why would you go for a Francis Bacon for your first painting.

Why not just paint an orange or something dude.

It's very good though.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!



kiirby said:


> No it's not.
> 
> Why would you go for a Francis Bacon for your first painting.
> 
> ...


I chose Francis Bacon for a first attempt at painting for the same reason I made the shoulder 5x bigger than it should be: I'm an idiot haha.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2 lay-Z 2 scan sry

i sketched these last night. the "welcome to the nhk" sketch refers to my all time favorite anime series.

sooner or later i will actually scan these so they don't look so potato quality


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ wow, that's really good!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

@AceEmoKid Love your style. Those are really neat. I still need to watch that one.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Danae said:


> Only thing I'm remotely happy with, and I never finished it because I keep screwing it up  It's a WIP portrait of David Lynch.


That looks incredble!!! :clap
I wish I could do that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

0R0 said:


>


0R0, I just ****ing love your stuff. Always excited to see your new posts.


----------



## Danae (Nov 1, 2013)

pocketbird said:


> That looks incredble!!! :clap
> I wish I could do that.


Thanks buddy! I wish I could finish it


----------



## DDZone (Mar 24, 2013)

Best TV show ever! 
I'll give you a cookie if you can name all the characters in his hair.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ amazing


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Ace


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i love this thread even though i just commented right now. keep it up, everybody.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It's a bit blurry but


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Been messing around with stencils,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice drawings everyone  I haven't drawn anything in a long time. I seem to be moving more towards sculpture and crafts. I should try to practice drawing more though because I think it can help you to improve with sculpture.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> Been messing around with stencils,


^whoaaaaaa coollllllllll

i've been practicing making comics a bit more, this is the third and latest page of a project called Spellbound


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> 2 lay-Z 2 scan sry
> 
> i sketched these last night. the "welcome to the nhk" sketch refers to my all time favorite anime series.
> 
> sooner or later i will actually scan these so they don't look so potato quality


i love it ^^


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

herk said:


> ^whoaaaaaa coollllllllll
> 
> i've been practicing making comics a bit more, this is the third and latest page of a project called Spellbound


this looks cool, is there somewhere i can see the whole thing?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> this looks cool, is there somewhere i can see the whole thing?


thanks man, yeah i have the other 2 pages up on my tumblr, they should be posted right under this one http://chadsmindpalace.tumblr.com

do you have more of your stuff online anywhere?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

From my portfolio! I got accepted into art school. After 3 years of college I get to start all over again for at least 2 more years. Yaaaay. These are the photos that I had on my comp.

First ever oil pastel. Copy of Cezanne.



















5 minute figure drawing.









self portrait


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Rosalily said:


> This thread makes me so happy! Here's something I made:


I love this!

You need to check out this guy: http://www.peterdraws.com/ if you're not aware of him already. Looks like the stuff he does.  I discovered him recently on YouTube when looking for some inspiration to get drawing again, and he had me totally transfixed, so I subscribed, bought a new art pad and going to order some artist pens and whatnot later today. Also, he talks so calmly and slowly, it can make you nod off lol!



FixMeNow said:


> Speed painting in PS


Beautiful! Looks like a bird of paradise. 

This is one of my old guinea-pigs, Daisy, copied from a photo if I'm perfectly honest - she was posing lol:









Edit: deleted the others since I'm uncomfortable sharing.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

holy moly..... You guys should become professional artists!!!! Yall drawings are so amazing!!!

Haha I have an art final tomorrow, and I have to draw a still life. So I'm just browsing through here for some inspiration.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Ahh so much awesomeness in this thread! Would anyone be up for a weekly drawing thing? Once a week an idea is posted, and everyone draws their own interpretation? I'm no artist but think it could be fun! (Plus I am rather bored and lack any inspiration of late)
I am also not the kind of person who will organize this.. Hah


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

I just finished drawing my christmas card/drawing for my mum of me, her and Bobthecat!!

(Background is a photo of our tree xD)


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Barette said:


> Drawing for my portfolio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive.

Edit: noticed now your next drawings, even more impressive. Good job.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> From my portfolio! I got accepted into art school. After 3 years of college I get to start all over again for at least 2 more years. Yaaaay.


 Congrats!



Woodydreads said:


> Ahh so much awesomeness in this thread! Would anyone be up for a weekly drawing thing? Once a week an idea is posted, and everyone draws their own interpretation? I'm no artist but think it could be fun! (Plus I am rather bored and lack any inspiration of late)
> I am also not the kind of person who will organize this.. Hah


Cool idea, I might be interested, but yeah I'm not sure I would want to organize it either lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Edit: noticed now your next drawings, even more impressive. Good job.


Thank you!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

pixel animation i made


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Dayumn son. You guys put me to shame  but **** it. If they don't show up here they're on my profile. Some stuff I drew for my girlfriend.

*Pic Removed*


----------



## Innominate (Dec 25, 2008)

Some nice works happenin here

Shaking the rust off again.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Innominate said:


> Some nice works happenin here
> 
> Shaking the rust off again.


hey man this is real cool, i like the dark vibes


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I've been on a dry spell of art, so I just doodled this goofy thing.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Started this one on new years day, trying to increase my production to hopefully i will be able to make a living out of it and get off of unemployment benefits cos i dont have much chance of being employed so i will take matters into my own hands!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

this was such a pain in the dick to get done. my process was all over the place, and it took me over a week to figure everything out. i really need to work on streamlining things. i learned a ton though, and will definitely try and not make the same mistakes on the next one.

anyway, this is the newest page of one of my comic projects


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

Pen and ink from about 4 years ago. I are suck with pen and ink.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

herk said:


> this was such a pain in the dick to get done. my process was all over the place, and it took me over a week to figure everything out. i really need to work on streamlining things. i learned a ton though, and will definitely try and not make the same mistakes on the next one.
> 
> anyway, this is the newest page of one of my comic projects


luv these monsters i read the little one with joe pesci's voice


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

flarf said:


> luv these monsters i read the little one with joe pesci's voice


that's perfect lol, thanks my main mayne


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

You guys all have really good art!
I might post some of mine sometime


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

This is from 10 years ago. Fun times.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Man, there's some pretty talented people here! Very inspiring!


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

Water cooler Ninjas lol.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I love this so much


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Barette said:


> From my portfolio! I got accepted into art school. After 3 years of college I get to start all over again for at least 2 more years. Yaaaay. These are the photos that I had on my comp.
> 
> First ever oil pastel. Copy of Cezanne.
> 
> ...


Dayum, you're gooood. What a beautiful female nude and piece by Cezanne!


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

CatThatWalkedByHimself said:


> Water cooler Ninjas lol.


Nice! I like the style and the humor


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself (Jan 18, 2015)

T Studdly said:


> Nice! I like the style and the humor


Thanks.










Did this one maybe two years ago.


----------



## Idrk (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm new here but anyway here is one of mine


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I tried for bigger outlines for the character to stand out more.

His name is Cedric c:


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

So many incredibly talented people here!


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Adam Lambert

I drew them almost 2 years ago. I don't draw anymore.


----------



## pudding (Nov 28, 2012)

sweats these were freebies on gaia


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

kivi said:


> Adam Lambert
> 
> I drew them almost 2 years ago. I don't draw anymore.


You're a very good artist.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> You're a very good artist.


Thanks


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

A quick sketch of my Nephews, it's not perfect, but i've never been able to draw people before, so i'm pretty proud of it for a first attempt!


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Some of my personal favourites. I did The Dark Tower sketch while I was at work.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

some stuff i animated recently i guess
all flash cc

http://www.fastswf.com/mzfJjp0
http://www.fastswf.com/0Iyxc2A
http://www.fastswf.com/Yri33Iw
http://www.fastswf.com/1d5bATM
http://www.fastswf.com/S_4G87Q

have way more but the rest are on the school's network and im too lazy to walk to the labs right now to retrieve them


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The birthday card was the best one  reminds me of the squigglevision you see in shows like Dr. Katz 
The rocket head animation was interesting too!


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I felt like drawing some stuff after having drawn nothing for months.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Steiner of Thule said:


> I felt like drawing some stuff after having drawn nothing for months.


I really like the thick, cartoon-ish outlines, especially fitting for the Billy and Mandy drawing (dunno what the other ones are)


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> I really like the thick, cartoon-ish outlines, especially fitting for the Billy and Mandy drawing (dunno what the other ones are)


The other ones are just random drawings haha. Thanks!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Some pose thingies and a skelly doodle in colored pencil
Don't mind the ****ty hands and feet lmao









also srry for the crap quality pic >(


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

timothy said:


>


Ooh, I like this one. What process did you use?


----------



## Innominate (Dec 25, 2008)

Choci Loni said:


> Ooh, I like this one. What process did you use?


Looks like pen and water colors to me.


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is my latest work.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

FixMeNow said:


> Here is my latest work.


Love it!


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

8888 said:


> Love it!


Thank you, I just fixed it as well.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

FixMeNow said:


> Here is my latest work.





8888 said:


> Love it!


Same here. It's really well done.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

experimenting with different resolutions for pixel art, this one is at 32 dpi, so i can get more detail. really tried taking my time with the pose and perspective and everything. got lazy and didn't work on a background, but oh well this was fun.


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

Choci Loni said:


> Ooh, I like this one. What process did you use?


Think it was a gilott dip pen with indian ink, I drew it outside and the texture is from rain splatters


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

My latest portrait.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't really draw, but always wanted to. so here is an attempt at drawing a photo of gf. the shading isn't very good...


----------



## sistermidnight (Mar 9, 2015)

*eek!*


----------



## sistermidnight (Mar 9, 2015)

k I dunno why the pictures turned out gigantic eep


----------



## Underwood (Mar 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Underwood (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## DragonNewf (Dec 29, 2012)

Dumping my stuff. Scissor art.


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

I should check this thread more often, I love looking at people's art work. Scrolling through some pages and everyone who've posted there's are so so good.

I must have done these over 10 years ago, I haven't attempted to draw since. They are a bit amateurish though.


----------



## jmjheart (Nov 7, 2013)

All my drawings are one my instagram: shenelle_s

https://instagram.com/shenelle_s/


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

bailey grace said:


> Here are a few of mine


awesome norman reedus. i dont recognize the other two but they're real good


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

herk said:


> awesome norman reedus. i dont recognize the other two but they're real good


I'm glad you could tell who one of them is, ahaha. But thankyou!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

bailey grace said:


> Here are a few of mine


more drawings on dictionary pages imo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

I gave up on drawings things to be proud of a long time ago


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

pretty happy with these. workin on a secret project


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

bailey grace said:


> Here are a few of mine


These are phenomenal. Being able to draw faces well is really telling of a consummate pencil artist.

I need to start drawing again myself, for the sake of an activity which will both calm me, and keep me sane. Could use some pointers on hatching,, and potentially the best use of pencil grades for different stages of sketching.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Magic marker + Some time on my hands.. I don't have a scrapbook.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Super Bunny on an apple. I know I'm weird.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Grumple said:


> I gave up on drawings things to be proud of a long time ago


haha this is actually real nice and in a form which is Very Relatable to me so thanks for sharing



herk said:


> pretty happy with these. workin on a secret project


heck yeah secret projects! i want more!

you will not leave this dark grove alive little dwarf


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

flarf said:


> heck yeah secret projects! i want more!
> 
> you will not leave this dark grove alive little dwarf


thanks man! im workin on it with my brother. so far what i can tell u is that it's gonna be one heck of a magical adventure!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

whiterabbit said:


> Probably oversharing here but I just scanned in my doodling book recently and thought I'd post some stuff. Mostly drawn while waiting for or riding on Greyhound buses. Quality's not that great but I don't know how/can't be bothered to fix it.


whoaaa this stuff is really cool, do you get ideas for these patterns from any kind of reference, or you just make all of it up?


----------



## Innominate (Dec 25, 2008)

lazy


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

bailey grace said:


> I'm glad you could tell who one of them is, ahaha. But thankyou!


wow your drawings are great, second one is Adam Gontier, is that where you got the grace in your username?


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

Were said:


> wow your drawings are great, second one is Adam Gontier, is that where you got the grace in your username?


Thanks  Yes it is, actually. Partly after Jeff Buckley's album 'Grace', as well.


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

bailey grace said:


> Here are a few of mine


 Wow! That bottom one is fantastic! I like looking though all these drawings. My sister is an artist and yet i'm terrible! Very jealous, I'm really impressed with the bottom one. Though, i'm fairly ignorant about art so don't take it as too much of a compliment!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

another thing for a project. backgrounds are hard. gotta draw more female characters. need to plan better. studying reference wouldnt hurt. pretty happy with it for now though.


----------



## Innominate (Dec 25, 2008)

@herk
nice progress man. are you doing life drawing/plein art studies? i just started back with both recently and i'm already seeing 'some' improvement. i like that character bathed in magenta on the previous page, but he looks a little flyswatted if you know what i mean  your latest is an improvement i think.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Innominate said:


> @herk
> nice progress man. are you doing life drawing/plein art studies? i just started back with both recently and i'm already seeing 'some' improvement. i like that character bathed in magenta on the previous page, but he looks a little flyswatted if you know what i mean  your latest is an improvement i think.


thanks man i really appreciate it. nah i havent been doing much honest studying lately, i know i should lol, just trying to get better with every piece. that's cool that you're gettin back into it, you should post some stuff (if you want). and i think i see what you mean with the flyswatting, like his anatomy looks pretty flat, not much depth in the pose or the lighting? anyway thanks dude!


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

herk said:


> another thing for a project. backgrounds are hard. gotta draw more female characters. need to plan better. studying reference wouldnt hurt. pretty happy with it for now though.


awesome^^


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

ninjaslol said:


> awesome^^


thankyou!!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

doodle thing 









Featuring gross shading and an ugly ear


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

meh.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not as good as most of you but I thought I would share some of my drawings that I have made in Paint (mostly).


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> meh.


whoa cool idea, time lapse tree person growing tree hair!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

herk said:


> whoa cool idea, time lapse tree person growing tree hair!


Thanks


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Carlfrukt said:


> I'm not as good as most of you but I thought I would share some of my drawings that I have made in Paint (mostly).


Pretty cool stuff mate. The one at 2:03 in the desert with the sun n pyramid and the odd lookin fella is a masterpiece.

I send my love and respect to all those in the struggle


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

killahwail said:


> Pretty cool stuff mate. The one at 2:03 in the desert with the sun n pyramid and the odd lookin fella is a masterpiece.
> 
> I send my love and respect to all those in the struggle


Thank you.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Grumple said:


> I gave up on drawings things to be proud of a long time ago


Did you draw this? I happen to love it!

My first drawing in ....10ish years? Trying to cope with things. Restless so I started to draw.










Not finished yet.


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

reaffected said:


> Did you draw this? I happen to love it!
> 
> My first drawing in ....10ish years? Trying to cope with things. Restless so I started to draw.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I can usually only muster the motivation enough to churn out a drawing every month or so aha

It's a shame you haven't drawn anything in such a long time if you can draw that well without any practice, there are much worse ways to cope with things. You should make an account somewhere like tumblr or deviantart and post art there, it helped me to continue drawing after finishing education.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Grumple said:


> Thanks! I can usually only muster the motivation enough to churn out a drawing every month or so aha
> 
> It's a shame you haven't drawn anything in such a long time if you can draw that well without any practice, there are much worse ways to cope with things. You should make an account somewhere like tumblr or deviantart and post art there, it helped me to continue drawing after finishing education.


I never really drew that seriously though. Mini hobby really. Blown away by the talent on deviant art often though. Thanks for the compliment though. As far as talent eh lol.

I like your style and kinda envy the feedom of lose lines and imperfection! Just letting go or it flowing so easily it seems.


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

reaffected said:


> I never really drew that seriously though. Mini hobby really. Blown away by the talent on deviant art often though. Thanks for the compliment though. As far as talent eh lol.
> 
> I like your style and kinda envy the feedom of lose lines and imperfection! Just letting go or it flowing so easily it seems.


Yeah, the Gods of deviant art are just unstoppable machines that never stop drawing. I dunno, there's just some weird sense of achievement in filling up an online gallery lol


----------



## Raimee (May 14, 2015)

Pieces that I'm the most proud of:
A Draenei, Kaldorei(Night Elf), Groot, and Rocket.
Sorry for how excessively large they are. I was hoping there was a spoiler or hide tag that would condense it all down unless you clicked to show it.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I recently bought a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, and was introduced to the world of the S pen and digital art.

Here's 3 of the first things I drew with it, the last one is still in progress!

Obviously they're not perfect, but here's to lots of practice and progression!










2nd picture seems to have disappeared!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have only been drawing for a year, so I'm not very good at it yet. These are the ones I like most:


----------



## Raimee (May 14, 2015)

^ Drawing for a year and significantly better at birds than I am, hot damn! Good work ^^.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was just practicing some today. I decided to post this before I abandon it(like I usually do ), because the duck's head seems to be going pretty good especially for a MS Paint piece.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Raimee said:


> Pieces that I'm the most proud of:
> A Draenei, Kaldorei(Night Elf), Groot, and Rocket.
> Sorry for how excessively large they are. I was hoping there was a spoiler or hide tag that would condense it all down unless you clicked to show it.


really cool stuff, i especially like the purple elf lady and the rocket raccoon! dont worry about the images being big, this thread is for lookin at art!



roats44862 said:


> I recently bought a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, and was introduced to the world of the S pen and digital art.
> 
> Here's 3 of the first things I drew with it, the last one is still in progress!
> 
> Obviously they're not perfect, but here's to lots of practice and progression!


really impressive for being your first digital paintings!


----------



## omniamis (Apr 17, 2015)

Tumblr style aesthetic collage just cuz


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

This is my favourite one I drew.
Its fanart for dont starve, I uploaded it on my steam account and tumblr (before deleting):









I'm also working on a Willow one :3


----------



## Gaige (May 11, 2015)

saya2077 said:


> This is my favourite one I drew.
> Its fanart for dont starve, I uploaded it on my steam account and tumblr (before deleting):
> 
> View attachment 65938
> ...


Wendy <3
I love it! Hope you also upload Willow.
It makes me want to play Don't Starve again and I think I am going to!


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gaige said:


> Wendy <3
> I love it! Hope you also upload Willow.
> It makes me want to play Don't Starve again and I think I am going to!


Thank you ^^
Heh, I've been addicted to the game lately. :3
One day I'll unlock Maxwell... one day....


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

saya2077 said:


> This is my favourite one I drew.
> Its fanart for dont starve, I uploaded it on my steam account and tumblr (before deleting):
> 
> View attachment 65938
> ...


whoa very cool


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

dumb short comic i made


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

me and a friend from here made this as a shirt, check it out!

http://www.redbubble.com/people/mesmerado/works/15096774-sad-milhouse


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

herk said:


> me and a friend from here made this as a shirt, check it out!
> 
> http://www.redbubble.com/people/mesmerado/works/15096774-sad-milhouse


hahaha is SO nice


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Raimee said:


> ^ Drawing for a year and significantly better at birds than I am, hot damn! Good work ^^.


Thanks 

I couldn't get the arms and hands right.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

^Peach is awesome!

This is what formed in my head when Harry was telling Voldemort to have some remorse(TM).



> "Yeah, it did," said Harry. "You're right. But before you try to kill me, I'd advise you to think about what you've done... Think, and try for some remorse(TM), Riddle...."
> 
> on page 741


----------



## bailey grace (Mar 24, 2015)

A few from the past little while


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

bailey grace said:


> A few from the past little while


wowowow so good


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A practice drawing on ms paint. I have gimp but do most of my practice stuff in ms paint. Usually delete all my practice stuff but I thought this one came out alright.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

That has a certain flavour to it. Nice job.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

herk said:


> another thing for a project. backgrounds are hard. gotta draw more female characters. need to plan better. studying reference wouldnt hurt. pretty happy with it for now though.


Nice! You guys are so talented.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

rosecolored said:


> Nice! You guys are so talented.


thanks!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

slyfox said:


> Was just practicing some today. I decided to post this before I abandon it(like I usually do ), because the duck's head seems to be going pretty good especially for a MS Paint piece.


Yeah, the shading on the feather bit is nice and I like the colours, you should work on this some more


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, the shading on the feather bit is nice and I like the colours, you should work on this some more


Thanks, maybe I will sometime 



Staticnz said:


> That has a certain flavour to it. Nice job.


Thanks to you too if you meant my drawing


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

flarf said:


> hahaha is SO nice





herk said:


> me and a friend from here made this as a shirt, check it out!
> 
> http://www.redbubble.com/people/mesmerado/works/15096774-sad-milhouse


this is pretty sweet. i want one. saw u rocking this on snapchat, flarfy m8


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> this is pretty sweet. i want one. saw u rocking this on snapchat, flarfy m8


haha cool it was covering my nudity! good to see u still kickin around here brother


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> this is pretty sweet. i want one. saw u rocking this on snapchat, flarfy m8


thanks dude!


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Lanky lad.

Spent soooooo much time trying to get the perspective on the feet down.










Critique if you wish! please! It only helps me to improve.

*EDIT:* colored him in!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

sio said:


> Lanky lad.


really nice, love the pose and the colors!

sketchin some weird goblin ronin dudes


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

herk said:


> really nice, love the pose and the colors!
> 
> sketchin some weird goblin ronin dudes


*squee* Thank you! I really appreciate it, man

I'm liking those goblins btw! Are these sketches for a future project of yours or something?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

sio said:


> *squee* Thank you! I really appreciate it, man
> 
> I'm liking those goblins btw! Are these sketches for a future project of yours or something?


thanks! and sort of, there's nothin solid yet but id like to do somethin with it down the road  how about your lanky lad, is he part of a project/world?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

herk said:


> thanks! and sort of, there's nothin solid yet but id like to do somethin with it down the road  how about your lanky lad, is he part of a project/world?


He was just something I drew for fun, but I think I might use him for an animation some time in the future. But first I'm going to need to learn how to animate haha


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

bailey grace said:


> A few from the past little while


Mind blown !


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

sio said:


> He was just something I drew for fun, but I think I might use him for an animation some time in the future. But first I'm going to need to learn how to animate haha


That's cool, so you plan to learn animation then? Such a cool skill to have, but seems like so much work lol. I'd love to see more of your stuff in the future!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

An attempt at making a 3d stereographic gif


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

I feel like I really captured that brooding, sexual, rawness of this majestic creature.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

Nothing compared to all the other talent here, but here's a little peak into the backside of my brain.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I am planning on coloring this.. but I'm still very afraid that my lack of skill with color will ruin the picture.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

@One Lonely Visitor nice work.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

dont think i ever posted this


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> @*One Lonely Visitor* nice work.


:blush Thank you


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

herk said:


> dont think i ever posted this


Wow, I think you have a strong comic here. Like Korgoth, but with a different flavor of comedy.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Wow, I think you have a strong comic here. Like Korgoth, but with a different flavor of comedy.


Thanks man, I really appreciate it! I've never heard of Korgoth though lol, is it a sort of Conan parody?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

herk said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate it! I've never heard of Korgoth though lol, is it a sort of Conan parody?


Partially. It's like Robert E. Howard on acid mixed with other 80's high fantasy. It sadly only had a pilot.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Partially. It's like Robert E. Howard on acid mixed with other 80's high fantasy. It sadly only had a pilot.


aw man this looks great, too bad there's only one.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yajyklis10 said:


>


You could be an artist for the Price is Right - it looks like you have a mountain and a cloud in your painting!


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

mentoes said:


> You my friend have talent. d(>_< )














> Some incomplete drawings I made at Drawception. The 10 minute time limit and the fact that I don't have a tablet forcing me to use a mouse kinda sucks but oh well. (Yes I realize this is a vague form of humblebragging)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm totally going to start playing this, I've been looking for a good online pictionary/drawing game for a while now


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i so rarely get to post any of my animation work bc a lot of it i either forget to save from the school computers or im too lazy to gif it. but here's a little doodle anim from last year --










and here's a some fan art (crack duck from the eponymous mondo media mini series) i did a few months ago when i started playing with felt/brush pens


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Three recent mixed medium pieces I'm working on


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

A painting I did of my girlfriend. Started it when we first met, kinda finished it one year later. Still a work in progress


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

HappyFac3 said:


> A painting I did of my girlfriend. Started it when we first met, kinda finished it one year later. Still a work in progress


That is legit bro, good stuff.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is really old painting I did, decided to mess about with it in Photoshop










I don't even know:


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

bruhhh


----------



## WhiteKitty (Jun 4, 2014)

Something I made awhile back . Actually, I have hardly drawn subjects interacting with each other, easily intimidated that I'll make them look too different and than the whole thing will look weird.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Ruko (Oct 18, 2015)

Knifehead, from Pacific Rim.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Ruko said:


> Knifehead, from Pacific Rim.


sickkkkkkk


----------



## Ruko (Oct 18, 2015)

herk said:


> sickkkkkkk


Ah, thank you. I did Trespasser as well. I'm not sure how to shrink the image though, so sorry if this comes up a bit large.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

me as a goblin


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Woah the art on this thread is awesome
Ahhh, just remembered I've left all my art work at school, I need to pick it up.


----------



## Predator2015 (Nov 8, 2015)

some drawings i've just finished


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Predator2015 (Nov 8, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


>


Very good


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Predator2015 said:


> Very good


Thanks


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow. I need to explore this thread sometime. There are some *very *talented artists here.

Sadly I'm not one of them. :[


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

i guess this is my first contribution to this thread.

i did this a few days after watching the movie. i want to draw images from other movies but i never have free time to do it.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

herk said:


> dont think i ever posted this


I love this!!
I want to read more!
Jealous


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> I love this!!
> I want to read more!
> Jealous


thanks dude! i might make more comics with this guy in the future lol


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I just started using the Sketch app on my phone yesterday. Of the half dozen I've done so far these are my favourites.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know what the **** I'm doing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know what the **** I'm doing.


 Whatever it is, it's working. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Whatever it is, it's working. :lol


I guess this is what you get when you're completely unmotivated but restless.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

smug troll


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm practising drawing and stuff. This is the first traditional drawing I've done in... Well at least a year now I'd say. Tried to draw a portrait of Chris Corner from a photo. Looks weird and alien like. Everything's a little off. His eyes are too big and his mouth is the wrong angle, fabric is no, shading isn't great. Photo also makes it look a little more washed out than in real life. Generally Meh.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

HappyFac3 said:


> A painting I did of my girlfriend. Started it when we first met, kinda finished it one year later. Still a work in progress


This is great. Her eyes are really expressive and I love how vibrant it is(especially the fur).


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

herk said:


> smug troll


Nice, which SASer let you paint their portrait? :um



Persephone The Dread said:


> Generally Meh.


What if you just moved his eyes and nose up a little bit to the right? proportion is like the main thing stopping so many people here from making great art imho.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Nice, which SASer let you paint their portrait? :um
> 
> What if you just moved his eyes and nose up a little bit to the right? proportion is like the main thing stopping so many people here from making great art imho.


I dunno I think it's kind of a lost cause now lol, I must have got quite a few measurements wrong (despite measuring using my pencil,)

Here's the image I was using as reference:

http://www.klatsch-tratsch.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IAMX_Photo-by-Joe-Dilwort-Kopie.jpg

I'll keep trying.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> Nice, which SASer let you paint their portrait? :um


lol they shall remain anonymous


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm practising drawing and stuff. This is the first traditional drawing I've done in... Well at least a year now I'd say. Tried to draw a portrait of Chris Corner from a photo. Looks weird and alien like. Everything's a little off. His eyes are too big and his mouth is the wrong angle, fabric is no, shading isn't great. Photo also makes it look a little more washed out than in real life. Generally Meh.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> If hyperrealism is your goal then I agree with Barakiel about proportions. But tbh, if you didn't mention anything about the eyes and mouth, I would've just assumed this was a cool caricature. Maybe being a caricaturist is your calling! :^O


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

sio said:


> If hyperrealism is your goal then I agree with Barakiel about proportions. But tbh, if you didn't mention anything about the eyes and mouth, I would've just assumed this was a cool caricature. Maybe being a caricaturist is your calling! :^O


Thanks ^^ well I'm not sure what my goal was really lol, I guess I was aiming to make it as realistic as I could though (but not photo level or anything.) I definitely want to get better with proportions though.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I really loved drawing when I was in grade school. I particularly really liked to doodle in the margin of my notes mainly because I don't really like drawing on big sheets of paper. A big blank canvas can be scary. 

Also I really liked my art class in high school, and I remember that I was a pretty decent given that I had enough time to finish it.

If you guys could recommend me somethings to draw, I can definitely try to do it! I need to freshen my art abilities.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow. U guys rock I still like soul cancer best. So creative.

All u guys blow me out the window. But I myself luv drawing if I ever do now.

Which is never because I guess I don't believe. Loool. Sad.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

My cat.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

On Monday I`ll have my sketching pencils and I will really try to learn this art. Does anyone know some online-tutorials about it or something? I tried to find it on YouTube, but all them lessons are pretty much about other arts, not about sketching. 

Akhileus, wow, that is a nice cat!


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

cybrepunk


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

nother thing


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Playing around with some charcoal. I love charcoal.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

2Milk said:


> Playing around with some charcoal. I love charcoal.


I'm not a huge charcoal fan (Mainly because I suck at drawing with charcoal pencils and I prefer graphite usually) but this looks nice. I like the simplicity although it does seem to have a kind of cryptic feel to it which is nice.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

Some of my drawings that are not necessarily good but that I like:


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

First drawing in for 9 years or so.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

oh man, i love me some charcoal.



















^ this one's actually a reductive drawing, where you smear a bunch of charcoal dust onto a page and draw with your eraser, basically.

both of these were done about 5 years ago in art school / drawing 2.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

my newest work of morrigan aensland from darkstalkers 0u0 i ended up using this for a project surprisingly
it was done in pencil, took a while, im proud 0u0/


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

eww


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

regimes said:


> oh man, i love me some charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That skull is sexy. <3


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

These probably would have been better if I spent more time on them.


----------



## CoatRack (Jun 16, 2015)

The butterfly one was never finished because my trial of Sai was up when I was working on it


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I made a comic about depression for my writing class, which is surprisingly more drawing than writing.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

*Original *









*Charcoal*


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Euripides said:


>


damn dude


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

herk said:


> damn dude


My friend's a good model, agreed.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Euripides said:


>


Pretty good work. I like your strokes 
Traditional or digital?


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Pretty good work. I like your strokes
> Traditional or digital?


Merci!  Well, I like that you noticed). All digital, but using traditional techniques. Some brushes I used were taken straight from real life brush strokes though. Oil painting is way too expensive for me, so I stick to digital means. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

I haven't slept for three nights and days, and I made this one in the span of several restless semi-blurry hours. Translation: mehhh. I tried doing new styles and new things too much all at once, and as usual couldn't give a right toss about the background (obviously). But I'll just swing this on here for posterity, I s'pose. It's a "portrait" of, well.. now my ex. He. So it goes.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with digital, but it does often get underappreciated. I do all digital myself, it's still nice and soothing and way cheaper than paint, brushes and canvases. Particularly if you have a habit of abandoning or trashing work before it's halfway done, haha. I'm nowhere near your level though :b. 
It's good that you try new stuff . It think your work is great!


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Nothing wrong with digital, but it does often get underappreciated. I do all digital myself, it's still nice and soothing and way cheaper than paint, brushes and canvases. Particularly if you have a habit of abandoning or trashing work before it's halfway done, haha. I'm nowhere near your level though :b.
> It's good that you try new stuff . It think your work is great!


Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm always prepared to go on the defensive when someone asks me if it's digital or not. Or when in general having to mention that I'm a digital artist. Once I had an interested buyer walk away when I told him the piece was painted by digital means. But it's actually been an advantage recently: some rich guy with a gallery wants some of my work specifically because he finds it interesting how I blend traditional and digital. He thinks it's unique. (I suspect he doesn't know very much about this stuff, but shhh  )

Mm.. I'm definitely on board with you there with the +'s of working fully digital. I'm notoriously impatient with art and 80% probably gets scrapped just shy of the mid-line ;D. I'd like to try "real" paint again though. But those supplies cost a small fortune, don't they.

I popped over to your profile in the hopes of satisfying some of my curiosity as to your work, but not much to be found there  Is there any way I could see something of yours? If you want to let me, in any case, of course).

Also, I'm nothing special, really. My technique is total crap. I think I rely on sneaky trompes de l'oeuil to fool the viewer that it's kinda nice. from a certain distance . But I'm glad you like my stuff, 'course)


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

​
a drawing from many-MANY years ago! 
salute from "Saga", a gorgeous Maine **** cat. can't find again its original photo on the internet, hm..

pencils on paper.

black cats are easy & FUN to draw!

btw can't upload anything to deviant art right now, some bugs?
might turn to personal blog anyway later..

...
*step back*
can't believe I did this! :O


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Prince Adrian said:


> ​
> a drawing from many-MANY years ago!
> salute from "Saga", a gorgeous Maine **** cat. can't find again its original photo on the internet, hm..
> 
> ...


Wowow, that's really good  awesome linework, and purrty cat:3


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Euripides said:


> Wowow, that's really good  awesome linework, and purrty cat:3


_whyyy.. _thanks!! :laugh: I can't wait to grab my tools of the trade again.. perhaps would need *a lot* of warming ups._







_


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

villager guy


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

want to go to the bookstore browsing some painting tools/medium but it's raining hard.

sooo.. instead of just starting to draw/paint in this peaceful rainy day where actually I'm already surrounded by LOTS of materials, I enjoy better in *shopping* for more of those! :lol

want to shop, want to shop.. might also find some donuts or chocolate cake on the way.. :crying:

*
still, love the rain!


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

herk said:


> villager guy


Cool! Looks like a still from an animated feature wo


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Pissed. So did a harsh painting. w/friend as model


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Euripides said:


> Cool! Looks like a still from an animated feature wo


thanks man! if only i could animate ...


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

boxer guy


----------



## MillaAlexia (May 23, 2016)

Here's my drawing of Mads Mikkelsen &#128513; I'm a big fan of the tv show Hannibal &#128076;


----------



## MillaAlexia (May 23, 2016)

MillaAlexia said:


> Here's my drawing of Mads Mikkelsen &#128513; I'm a big fan of the tv show Hannibal &#128076;


Oops it doesn't show the drawing &#128514; its hard share pictures here with 
Mobile


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

MillaAlexia said:


> Oops it doesn't show the drawing &#128514; its hard share pictures here with
> Mobile


wow you're great. and hannibal's the best


----------



## MillaAlexia (May 23, 2016)

herk said:


> wow you're great. and hannibal's the best


Yeah!! One of my favorite shows &#128513; so sad that it got cancelled


----------



## Danasi (May 14, 2016)

I like pictures of the beginning artist Anella, it is also very pleasant to know her personally.)) She does landscapes and portraits. By the way, who would like to present a portrait?)))


----------



## Jaxx Watson (Jun 18, 2016)

I really, really had to psyche myself up to post in this thread, since I'm definitely not as good as quite a few of you! I just grabbed some of the more recent things I've drawn and am happy with from my blog so...

SoyeahbasicallyIliketopretendIknowhowtoartkthnx :blush



















this one is large and has (very poorly) drawn blood in it, so have a linky link


----------



## treeline (Jun 9, 2016)

Love the art in this thread 

Here is a pencil crayon drawing I did titled "Tyrannisous". I did it as a private commission for someone who wanted a tree with the roots showing. The rest was completely up to me. The roots are a little more subtle in this picture but she was quite happy with it. I want to write some poetry to go along with it but haven't yet.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

You all are very talented artists. I've always been interested in drawing but was never good at it. I know that always practicing will help with that but I've slacked off for long periods of time.


----------



## walterhunt (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Staix (Jun 19, 2016)

Most recent, completed, thing. Won't be able to draw for a bit though, my graphics pad kinda broke?? Need a soldering iron to fix it, so I'm stuck without for a bit. =/


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

walterhunt said:


>


Very cool. "I'm the Kingpin." I can almost hear his voice from that old Spidey cartoon.


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

So many talented people!
I haven't been drawing much. I thought about giving up but then I created this:
http://hello-luna.deviantart.com/


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

okgoodbye said:


> So many talented people!
> I haven't been drawing much. I thought about giving up but then I created this:
> http://hello-luna.deviantart.com/


hey nice stuff, never give up!


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

AceEmoKid said:


> i've been doin lil free requests over on furaffinity of people's fursonas (not my own characters). the first one is roxar foxclaw the red fox, and the other is a gay *** otter named marius
> 
> -snip-
> 
> dis my FA page if anyone wants a look. may be opening cheap commissions soon


very cool, love your style!


----------



## okgoodbye (May 14, 2016)

herk said:


> hey nice stuff, never give up!


Thank you!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

This isn't amazing by any means, but here's my little contribution to the thread...made this in art class. Charcoal on newsprint. Sorry for the glare, if i took it out of that frame, i doubt i'd be able to get it back in...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

This one's from 2 years ago, probably my best...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

My personal favorite. i was feeling too down to get out of bed at one point, and made this guy instead of going back to sleep.

I feel like his face is somewhat crooked here...i think from the angle of the camera :/ oh well


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i have a couple more pieces here if anyone's interested...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/the-library-of-emma-756385/albums/my-art-projects/


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

my post modern abstract piece


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> my post modern abstract piece


such lively strokes. Such passion. A certain aristocratic zeal, emotional and yet controlled...is this an outlook on life? On death? Who can say. An artist with a complex view of the universe...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> i have a couple more pieces here if anyone's interested...
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/the-library-of-emma-756385/albums/my-art-projects/


Omg are you people born with this gift? You're only 18 you're not suppose to draw this good, lol. Keep going though, great stuff.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Rainy Cakes said:


> WIP just started yesterday been on for a little while. Still blocking in. This was actually something I started drawing on my wall.. lol I had to resize my original desktop, reso is like 5k and screenshots are too huge.
> So much to do....


Nice! 
Classical style using modern technology!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

The Library of Emma said:


> My personal favorite. i was feeling too down to get out of bed at one point, and made this guy instead of going back to sleep.
> 
> I feel like his face is somewhat crooked here...i think from the angle of the camera :/ oh well


:O That's incredible (as are the others).


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> my post modern abstract piece


I'd like to purchase this piece of art please


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

noydb said:


> I'd like to purchase this piece of art please


5k thanks


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Decided to try and draw..


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Protozoan said:


> 5k thanks


I assume we're talking rupiahs, right?


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

Here is a drawing I finished last week


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

playin around with ink and brushes


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone know what the rules are for explicit art? Do I have to censor it or....?


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

I don't draw often and don't have any of my recent sketches scanned but here're a few of my old ones, including a tattoo I designed for my ex. The drawings are all free hand copies of stuff I liked.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

herk said:


> playin around with ink and brushes


 Scorpion (Mac Gargan) looks gruff. Love it.

You made Namor intimidating to look at on sight. Bravo.



Wrongwolfe said:


> Anyone know what the rules are for explicit art? Do I have to censor it or....?


Basically, you PM me the pictures. And then you contact a mod, informing them of the content, maybe even giving them a sample if they're comfortable enough to see them through a PM. Then you might be able to post. Explicit is vague. I mean, objective nudity isn't inherently sexual. It's what we apply to it when we *choose to look at nudity. So yeah, maybe you can post with a "NSFW" over a soft-lock of the image via a spoiler tagging, which then gives the choice of the poster to want to view.

Also, you don't have to PM those pics. I just... It's just basically a yes from me.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> Explicit is vague. I mean, objective nudity isn't inherently sexual. It's what we apply to it when we *choose to look at nudity. So yeah, maybe you can post with a "NSFW" over a soft-lock of the image via a spoiler tagging, which then gives the choice of the poster to want to view.
> 
> Also, you don't have to PM those pics. I just... It's just basically a yes from me.


lol. Well it's not just nudity... I was going to send these to an erotic art contest, so they're sexual. For the most part they're it's like softcore bondage (I was trying to keep it tasteful yet interesting lol), nothing too explicit, but there's one I did that is.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wrongwolfe said:


> lol. Well it's not just nudity... I was going to send these to an erotic art contest, so they're sexual. For the most part they're it's like softcore bondage (I was trying to keep it tasteful yet interesting lol), nothing too explicit, but there's one I did that is.


OOooooooh, ok. :serious:Why haven't they been sent to me yet? >


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> OOooooooh, ok. :serious:Why haven't they been sent to me yet? >


Thirsty for dem drawings I see lol. jk. 
But yeah I haven't actually done them yet. I was sick around the time I intended on working on the series so I missed the deadline. Concept still seems cool to me though so I'm going to upload them here when I get the chance.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wrongwolfe said:


> Thirsty for dem drawings I see lol. jk.
> But yeah I haven't actually done them yet. I was sick around the time I intended on working on the series so I missed the deadline. Concept still seems cool to me though so I'm going to upload them here when I get the chance.


Like I just crawled out of a desert. But yeah, I like art and sexy, so send them my way when or if you get the chance. Would like to see them.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> Scorpion (Mac Gargan) looks gruff. Love it.
> 
> You made Namor intimidating to look at on sight. Bravo.


i believe i understand one of these references. thanks man!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

herk said:


> i believe i understand one of these references. thanks man!


That's Scorpion and Namor, yeah?


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> That's Scorpion and Namor, yeah?


nah not quite, they're original characters


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

herk said:


> nah not quite, they're original characters


Oooh, ok. They look good. I just tried to apply them to what I knew and they seemed like those characters.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I gotta say my love for drawing is surpassing my love of painting!
This is a sketch of a picture that i liked, experimenting on different techniques & mediums to get different effects i think it came out pretty cool.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> This one's from 2 years ago, probably my best...


Oh thats so adorable! Amazing drawing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Just another ball pen drawing.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

herk said:


> playin around with ink and brushes


Great stuff and some cool looking OC characters.



Bawsome said:


> I gotta say my love for drawing is surpassing my love of painting!
> This is a sketch of a picture that i liked, experimenting on different techniques & mediums to get different effects i think it came out pretty cool.


I thought that was a photo at first. Looks really cool.



Azazello said:


> Just another ball pen drawing.


Very cool style. Love all the little details.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Oooh, ok. They look good. I just tried to apply them to what I knew and they seemed like those characters.


TBH I kind of thought they were those characters too. I definitely thought that was Namor in the second pic. Oh well I guess it's all those comic books we've read. lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> This one's from 2 years ago, probably my best...


Awesome. I love all the details in the fur.



Patch said:


> Decided to try and draw..


Cool piece. I like the wings a lot.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Great stuff and some cool looking OC characters.


thanks dude


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Azazello said:


> Just another ball pen drawing.


I love this style!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

A quick sketch (lol all I have are quick sketches. Not much finished work) of an obscure Marvel Comics villain named White Rabbit. I'm just learning how to draw and this was finally something I didn't totally hate. lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


>


You drew them? Nice :yes.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> You drew them? Nice :yes.


Thanks  I drew the first one, but the rest are paintings.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok here for the drawing Thread










Thread Flintstone lol


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

Darktower776 said:


> Very cool style. Love all the little details.





Bawsome said:


> I love this style!


Thank you  I really enjoy fine detail drawings and find this style quite interesting myself.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

20 minutes poses. I'm still piss poor with time management. My phone's camera is also piss poor so I can't post the pics in a higher resolution.

I am trying to work more with value and line weight in relation to figure ground, even if all I did to establish a figure ground is by laying down tone. It helped me a lot. Made me really think about the edges of values.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Callsign said:


> This is really cool almost like a spiritual or magical bird.


Thanks  I think it's some sort of dragon. It's something I saw somewhere and thought was nice, so I drew it because it's like a bird and I like drawing birds.


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

My most recent painting. It's still far from done, but I'm taking a break from it for meow.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

HappyFac3 said:


> My most recent painting. It's still far from done, but I'm taking a break from it for meow.


WOAH That's so so so so amazing!


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

Did this the other day and fine tuned it a bit this eve


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

humblelulu said:


> Did this the other day and fine tuned it a bit this eve


it pleases me to look upon this


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Been messing with points of perspective


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

HappyFac3 said:


> My most recent painting. It's still far from done, but I'm taking a break from it for meow.


Thats is amazing!! nice one!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

humblelulu said:


> Did this the other day and fine tuned it a bit this eve


This is really good!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Just some studies from my sketchbook featuring Hila Klein.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Ogre King

feels good to shake out the cobwebs after a while


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

20 minute pose. Felt good about getting his likeness, but my use of value/value isn't as good as I want it to be.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Drew this on my tablet a month or so ago. Gonna post more soon, haven't had the time to draw with tablet recently.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

I can't draw, wish i could but this was fun to make with just symbols ,like squares,circles,rectangles etc.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

I drew this today for one of my friends. She really likes Romantically Apocalyptic and has her own character for it, so I drew this for her.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Adeption113 said:


> Drew this on my tablet a month or so ago. Gonna post more soon, haven't had the time to draw with tablet recently.


i like it, feels kinda like a children's book. is there a story to this?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

herk said:


> i like it, feels kinda like a children's book. is there a story to this?


Thanks man. c: There's not really a story, expect what you see. Just a guard meeting a monster, basically. I just like drawing strange things.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

m'boy waldo. he's a neko i designed for my game (a simple endless runner)


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)




----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

two recent things

space general










an old race of the forgotten wood


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Made this today, it's a sketch that i inked in; a rendition of Jack Frost. I had to look up references for the snowflake lol xD


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Ye guys are seriously talented!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I love the born to die cover. I just can't get the eyes right.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I got bored so I decided to ruin it, it was fun.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

humblelulu said:


> Did this the other day and fine tuned it a bit this eve


That nose can probably cut through diamond.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moonfather


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I followed a step-by-step on YouTube...


----------



## LostOnMars (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello! I enjoy drawing and painting, but I've recently started painting skulls. Don't worry, the animals were pets-they died of old age (I grew up on a farm, with quiteeeee a few critters. You just find skulls laying around). I hope the image quality is okay. Everyone on this thread is so inspiring.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

She and Her Darkness said:


>


:O

Nice :clap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> :O
> 
> Nice :clap
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

@LostOnMars Looks like pagan stuff.


----------



## girafa (Apr 9, 2017)

I primarily do digital painting. I might show more here another time.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

LostOnMars said:


> Hello! I enjoy drawing and painting, but I've recently started painting skulls. Don't worry, the animals were pets-they died of old age (I grew up on a farm, with quiteeeee a few critters. You just find skulls laying around). I hope the image quality is okay. Everyone on this thread is so inspiring.


radical, these objects seem to me to contain high levels of mystic power



She and Her Darkness said:


>


nice nice, if only they knew about each other. crossover????

here's a Lord of the Forgotten Wood


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

it sideways -.- i drew this 2 months. took a pic of my cat then drew from my phone.


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

portrait i did with 6B and 2H pencil


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

@johawN88 wow those are amazing

is the 2nd one megan fox?


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> @johawN88 wow those are amazing
> 
> is the 2nd one megan fox?


 thanks and idk its a pic i found on google, i just wanted to see if i can still draw.


----------



## Missyblueeyes (Apr 21, 2008)

Amazing work on here!

here's one I did of my cat.


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

my profile pic. I just threw in some stuff.


----------



## orchardstreet (Jul 2, 2016)

Named this one "impossibly-tiny nose homeless insomniac withdrawing from alcohol"










Also, 2milk, love those last two portraits you drew


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

You guys are awesome! Gonna do some lurking here


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Painting of the back yard that I did recently.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Missyblueeyes said:


> Amazing work on here!
> 
> here's one I did of my cat.


I love this. Adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Here's something I did early this year.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

*facepalm*
I'll just post a link

http://i68.tinypic.com/302wbvo.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Some serious talent in here. A feel a bit shy about putting these out here now. 



















Original:









I'm trying for a looser style, I think the impression of my piece is different from the original even in feel though, he looks German to me in the picture.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

johawN88 said:


> it sideways -.- i drew this 2 months. took a pic of my cat then drew from my phone.


:cry that's really spectacular, you know


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Some random stuff.


----------



## IRWK (Oct 11, 2013)

^ Those are really beautiful. I love how colorful and the patterns are so intricate. I really wish I knew how to make designs like that.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

IRWK said:


> ^ Those are really beautiful. I love how colorful and the patterns are so intricate. I really wish I knew how to make designs like that.


Thanks. I think all you need is patience really. I don't have any technical drawing skills.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

whiterabbit said:


> Some random stuff.


They are incredible! What do you use for creating these?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Alpha Tauri said:


> They are incredible! What do you use for creating these?


Thanks. I use pens. These are my pens.










Generally, I use a mixture of marker pens and paint pens for blocks of colour, gel pens for pops of colour (the ones I have work really well on black paper like in the first picture), and fineliners for detail, mostly really fine fineliners that draw a 0.2mm line.


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Some of my Portraits


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@whiterabbit

Thanks for replying! Wow, that is a lot of pens - looks like it's going to take much investment for those. The output looks worth it though (definitely with yours). I'll just stick to doodling on the computer for now


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

Ghst said:


> Some of my Portraits


crazy good, dude


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Many thanks herk.


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

Eagle drawing









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice work johaw. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Eagle


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Us mere mortals can only stand in awe at some of the stuff on display in here :grin2:
@johawN88 @Ghst 
Do you guys use any special tools or techniques to get that sort of control with your value range? And how long does it take you guys to do one of these super realistic drawings.


----------



## johawN88 (Mar 22, 2017)

Latest portrait









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

Nice work johaw. Especially like the way you have done the hoodie


----------

